# Final Fantasy XV [formerly Versus XIII] [PS4/Xbox One]



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 31, 2012)

*Final Fantasy XV*



_*Platform:*_ _Playstation 3_
*Release Date:* _TBA_
_*Genre:*_ _Action Role-playing_
_*Publishers:*_ _Square Enix_
*Developers:* _Square Enix_




*Final Fantasy Versus XIII Staff*​
_Producers_ - Shinji Hashimoto and Yoshinori Kitase
_Image Artwork_ - Yoshitaka Amano
_Mechanic Concept_ - Takayuki Takeya
_Clothes Design_ - Hiromu Takahara (Roen Creative Director)
_Scenario Writer_ - Kazushige Nojima
_Planning Directors_ - Yuuchi Kanemori and Takayoshi Nakazato
_Planning Director (World)_ - Takeshi Endou
_Planning Director (event)_ - Jun Akiyama
_Graphic Director (Character Model)_ - Tomohiro Kayano
_Graphic Director (Map Model)_ - Masahide Tanaka
_Graphic Director (Visual Effects)_ - Shuichi Sato
_Graphic Director (System Menu)_ - Takeshi Arakawa
_Art Director (Character)_ - Tomohiro Hasegawa
_Art Director (Map)_ - Takayuki Ohtachi
_Movie Director_ - Takeshi Nozue
_Music Composer_ - Yoko Shimomura
_Director, Concept Game Design, Character Design, and Base Story_ - *Tetsuya Nomura*

*Introduction to Game*​
Final Fantasy Versus XIII revolves around a prince named Noctis Lucis Caelum, who is the last heir to an unnamed kingdom in which the last Crystal is kept. Because of increasingly apparent modernization in contrast to neighboring nations, Noctis' kingdom has isolated itself from the outside world. The game is set as two nations battle each other for dominance and for the last Crystal held by Noctis' kingdom. The game has been said to initiate at the "clearing" of a long Cold War between warring nations that revolved around these crystals.


*Notable Characters​*








​


*Setting*​
The story, like Final Fantasy XIII, focuses around crystals. The main character, Noctis Lucis Caelum  who is part of a lineage of kings, but is not yet king himself  leads the country holding the last crystal, which is beneficial to his country's military, political, and economic standing. Because of increasingly apparent modernization in contrast to neighboring nations (making them equivalent to a developed nation), Noctis's kingdom has isolated itself from the outside world. 

At one time, all the other countries also possessed a crystal, yet lost them in warfare. They pooled their resources into weapons, granting them firearms in exchange for swords and magic. A long cold war has gone on about the use of the crystal. Recently, a peace treaty was talked about between the countries, but a group of marauders are beginning to break it.

There also exists a mythology in the kingdom of Tenebrae, an opposing country, about a goddess of death, the Goddess Etro. She is said to greet the souls of the deceased, and open the door to the afterlife. When that door opens, the released souls burst out in a streak of light that ascends to heaven. However, very few people are able to see the light, and those who can see it are given power from the Kingdom of the Dead. During their conversation, Noctis and Stella mention they can see the light, and the former wonders if they are dying.

The game's focus is to examine the characters' humanity and distinguish it from the fantasy setting in other titles in the series. Nomura is "trying to propose new vision of how a Final Fantasy game can be. The game's going to be more human than the science-fiction caricature... and will focus around current world events - in that sense it's darker".

The world Versus XIII takes place in what seems similar to the real world, with modern technology such as cars and highways, but also contains countries with medieval elements, such as castles and armored soldiers. According to the developers, the locations in the game are based on real world locations. So far, the following replicas have been seen or confirmed by the developers: Saint Mark's Square and Basilica (from Venice, Italy), Manchester (England), a US gas station and Shinjuku (an area of Tokyo, Japan). 


*Gameplay*​
Players will find a big world map with vast fields where they will be able to explore as far as the eye can reach, except for the mountains. Nomura says the game is not open, but is more like the 2D Final Fantasy games in HD and in third person view. The player will be able to drive a car and fly airships just like in older Final Fantasy titles too.
Nomura also says the day and night cycles and cloud formations are done by physical calculations. It was decided to be made this way to have a smooth change between the cycles and to have a much more dynamic lighting system, which reflects the mood of a certain region/place. The game will be seamless and the only loading the player will experience is between large areas. The loading will occur while watching an event scene to give players a more immersive experience.

Monsters wander throughout the field and sometimes hostile ones will suddenly appear to ambush the player.

The battle system of Final Fantasy Versus XIII is to draw the nostalgic feeling from old Final Fantasy titles and blend it with a whole new concept. The action and pace will be similar to what is found in Kingdom Hearts but united with new mechanics. Battles will also be seamless and transition will have no load times.

Battles will take place in real-time environments using all regions of the field, from up high buildings to down low streets. Nomura has said the power of the PS3 will feature battles that take place in areas with great differences in height, just like in the trailer, and will have to fight using the full environment. This means fighting what's both in front of the player and above and below (vertical battles).

One of the trailers show Noctis selecting from a number of different weapons to defeat the enemy soldiers in front of him. The various weapons in the game will have different methods of attack, and some will even be usable as shields to go along with Noctis's crystal power. Weapons will have some sort of customization element as well. The trailer also showed Noctis warping around killing enemies. Nomura explained players won't be able to warp freely to every spot, but it will be possible to warp to the location where the player has placed their sword. The player can throw their sword and warp to that location as well. This is one area that is being tested on so it's a matter of time to see if this all makes it into the final product.
Nomura has also stated that Noctis's eyes and hair change with his emotions, as well as different actions in battle. There will be a sub window that copies Noctis's expression that will be shown at the bottom of the screen, similar to Kingdom Hearts, but with more detail. Summon beasts are in the game and will have to be defeated to be used. Nomura has said the game will have Sixaxis support, but gave no specifics about it.

Magic will be available in battle, but spells will have their own unique effects and manifestations amongst each team member. Noctis must also be included in the team as well to have access to use magic, as the ability is related to the powers of the crystal.

The game is stated by Nomura to have 2 types of cutscenes. One shall be prerendered movies while the others are real-time event scenes. These real-time event scenes are similar to the cutscenes found in FPS games with the player having full control over the camera. Nomura states that in previous games they had to make separate hi-poly models for cutscenes. However with the technology of today the only difference between the hi-poly models of the prerendered movies and the low-poly models of the game in Versus XIII is the hair. Nomura also stated that Noctis will have a cellphone which can be used to take in game pictures.

*Trailers (So Far)*

*E3 2006 Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6At_bb1PNU[/YOUTUBE]

*DKS3713 2008 Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGyVZRHZ2ow[/YOUTUBE]

*Fabula Nova Crystallis TGS 2010 Trailer*
​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 31, 2012)

EDIT: NVM Its a *Troll article* from FinalFantasyXIII.net. Tomorrows fucking April 1st >.>


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Must be great believing in something so fiercely.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2012)

There aren't enough Uvas

not enough Uvas in the whole world.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol falling for trolls like that. Might as well say there is a KH3 announcement while you are at it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Well that's certainly a downer.

But it's too naive to think FFVXIII would've been at this year's E3. It'll likely be at... Oh, Next year's E3....

If we're lucky.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

*Reads Versus XIII appearing in E3* OMGOMGOGMOGMGOMGOGMOGMGOGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:WOWpek

*Finds out its a Troll Article*

............................................  NOMURA IS THIS FUCKING GAME EVER COMING OUT OR WHAT!?!?!??!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Who is that in your sig Sparta?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Strike Witches?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who is that in your sig Sparta?



Hibari Kyoya from the manga KHR(Katekyo Hitman Reborn).


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2012)

Just a few more years till Versus comes out.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2012)

Dual Release with Beyond Good and Evil 2


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Really this game has been in development for so long with no hints for a release date that my hopes for it as well as the hype I once had for it have went down to damn near zero. In saying that maybe that's what Square has in mind, to make us wait so long that we expect the game to fail so that we like it even more when/IF it does come out.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Strike Witches?


Huh?



Spartan1337 said:


> Hibari Kyoya from the manga KHR(Katekyo Hitman Reborn).


Hmmm, she's smexy.


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> Hmmm, she's smexy.



That's a dude lol.

Even though you would probably love the girls in that manga, being a lover of 15 year old's and all.

As you can tell the artist changed her style pretty much after the first arc of that manga, and now every dude looks feminine and faggy as fuck.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2012)

this thread isn;t even 1 page through and I'm dying of laughter


----------



## Fraust (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm happy it's a troll article. I really wouldn't be able to hold back from buying the first part and then waiting for the other two. Fuck that. I'd rather wait another year for a completely finished and polished product.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lets stay off topic and answer the question of what you all are going to do for April Fools day. Might as well as copy and paste this into other off topic threads too.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

The World said:


> That's a dude lol.
> 
> Even though you would probably love the girls in that manga, being a lover of 15 year old's and all.
> 
> As you can tell the artist changed her style pretty much after the first arc of that manga, and now every dude looks feminine and faggy as fuck.



Oh...honest mistake.

Most nime girls in general range between 15-20 so whatever.

I swear I thought that was a chick though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2012)

How come we gotta have the original thread AND the "part one thread" sitting around in the same area. Why don't the mods just trash the original threads once they've served their purpose? Shit its just a confusing mess.

Anyways, yes it would have obviously been an April Fools Joke, the game isn't even probably in a playble state yet, having been just started 6 months ago.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lawls! Just started 6 months ago. Lawls.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2012)

you didn't know?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

You finish LO, Z?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 31, 2012)

omg, the retards are coming.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2012)

No, I haven't

I'm rather slow when it comes to games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 31, 2012)

What i will really find funny is if this info makes it out to the gaming sphere as real news


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lets stay off topic and answer the question of what you all are going to do for April Fools day. Might as well as copy and paste this into other off topic threads too.



I'll be fucking the chicks in yo sig. 

I got the hook up and the Kinect.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I added the wrong sig. Fixed.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 31, 2012)

T___T an april fools joke? i actually believed it....!!


WORST JOKE EVER !! UGUU!! IV NEVER BEEN FOOLED THIS WAY BEFORE !!! T_____T


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh...honest mistake.
> 
> Most nime girls in general range between 15-20 so whatever.
> 
> I swear I thought that was a chick though.



Well, here's an actual hot chick from the manga:





Angelus said:


> Guys are joking about it now, but we all know it's gonna happen



It may not happen like that, but there's definitely gonna be some type of rip off DLC in some shape or form such as having the best weapons as DLC or summons as DLC or something. Square enix have finally gotten a taste of DLC and are now gonna be drunk on it for a long time.


----------



## Angelus (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Prepare yourself for the FFvXIII/Call of Duty crossover DLC 

Because everyone likes pointless crossovers, right?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

FF x Tekken


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2012)

For fuck sakes another April fools Joke >.>



Im going to be pretty fucking pissed if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2012)

But seriously I'm pretty sensitive to when it comes to Versus Info


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> For fuck sakes another April fools Joke >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to be pretty fucking pissed if this turns out to be true.



hm i wouldnt mind gaga singing the theme for versus actually, if there to be one xD

but yeah its fake, i heard it was just photoshopped..
and that song is too vintage japanese to be gaga lol..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Nomura

>spends over half a decade on a game that will never come out

>openly taunts an already angry mob about it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Is there a way for Nomura to....i don't know...STALL this game for KH3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 1, 2012)

then the versus people would complain


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

What "people"?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 1, 2012)

...Nomura's not taunting us. I don't think he knows about what goes on on little sites like that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2012)

Idk if this is an April Fools joke or not, but SE is really toying with us Versus fans


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

What if he releases Versus and it's actually just KH3.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Then I will forgive Nomura.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

It'd be trolling on par with the Toonami fiasco last night that hit an entire generation right in the childhood.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Nope, Versus trolling isn't even on the same level as Toonami trolling.

Versus hype is hanging by a thread and I don't really give a darn, but Toonami lives on inside all of us and they abused it. Fuckers.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

I ..........am ................ok with that kinda treatment that AS pulled on me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

What are you? Some masochist or something?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh come on people. You all knew all along that Cartoon Network/Adult Swim was fucking with us. No need to be so sad about it...


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually thought it was real when I first told everyone in the RPG thread.

I was telling my brother that Toonami must be back. Fuck April Fools, shit should be against the law.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 2, 2012)

Screw your Cartoons and Toonami.
That Admin with a Fat Choji sig is trolling around,now I need to update my suscription threads. So I heard something about E3 big for Versus? April Fools?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 2, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Idk if this is an April Fools joke or not, but SE is really toying with us Versus fans



Actually I am ok with this,it sounds like something I expect from God myths that happens in Versus..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Why recreate a thread for a game that will never exist? 


We already have a gaming convo thread (three of them if you count the gaming convo thread ).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't say that Old Man, Noctis is hanging on by a thread of hope right now, don't shatter it, atleast until TGS this year. Cuz ama LOL if they have info bout it at E3, b4 they have it at TGS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath (because if I did it would kill me).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Yah, your lungs aren't like they were back in the day eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Actually I have always had bad lungs.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Don't say that Old Man, Noctis is hanging on by a thread of hope right now, don't shatter it, atleast until TGS this year. Cuz ama LOL if they have info bout it at E3, b4 they have it at TGS.



Actually I don't care. If it never comes out, I'll just glue myself to Persona 5.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Bout the best thing I have ever heard you say.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Bout the best thing I have ever heard you say.



It doesn't mean I will favour P5 the most. Versus will be my favourite game, existing or not.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 2, 2012)

^Now that's a true and loyal fan if I ever saw one. That drove me to near manly tears.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 2, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^Now that's a true and loyal fan if I ever saw one. That drove me to near manly tears.



Im loyal to this game only because Nomura is attempting to create this on three different Game Engines. I haven't seen many games use more than one. With high tech, he came up with a perfect setting I know I would enjoy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]axpKb5dyjz8[/YOUTUBE]
**


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It doesn't mean I will favour P5 the most. Versus will be my favourite game, existing or not.



Hive five bro.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 2, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It doesn't mean I will favour P5 the most. Versus will be my favourite game, existing or not.




Don't dissapeared before next year


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 2, 2012)

That fanmade song would sound mighty pretty ingame


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYt4B2PHCB4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I think this is more of the city in this game they've shown in this than the actual game itself 

EDIT: Fuck Lightning being in the Versus World >


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Lightning > Noctis


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Lightning > Noctis



Oh shit, gloves are off. 

That is like me saying

FFXII > FFX


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Lightning > Noctis



Only in your world Esura. In Reality, a Non-existent character is truly better than a Cloud ripoff


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Only in your world Esura. In Reality, a Non-existent character is truly better than a Cloud ripoff



He's right Esua.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Only in your world Esura. In Reality, a Non-existent character is truly better than a Cloud ripoff



But how can a character that doesn't exist but if did could have a chance of being shit....be better than a character that is a rip off of a decent character?

In reality, that's not possible. As it stands now, even Warrior of Light is a better character than Noctis since, you know...Noctis will never be in a game ever.

/troll


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Heeeyy guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL @ Curious George. Nice Troll.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Heeeyy guys! Has there been any new information since I last been here?



Ya we got gameplay footage.
[YOUTUBE]axpKb5dyjz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

It is kinda retarded, they know we have been waiting for hella long, give us something to bide the wait. Another trailer or "Making of" video. Something, anything. Shit.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2012)

you imply they even have something


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

This is true, sometimes I like to think of the glass being half full.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 4, 2012)

Half full glass eh?

In this case, the glass isn't even 1/5000 full.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, Versus XIII is a game where a young man named Noctis Lucis Caelum is a prince of a run down kingdom and has to try to maintain order and protect the last crystal from the clutches of an evil mafia-like corporation. The game is set in modern times with a city resembling one in Japan. Trolling the trolls doesn't make trolling any less trollful. Hajimemashite, huraustu desu. Another gay group interview today, shit.

[/adbot meltdown]

Fuck Versus.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Lightning > Noctis



Most epic fail ever... And that seriously has nothing to do with an own opinion.

How can a fail main character of a fail game be better than a character, who doesn't even exists anymore?

And even if... in the 2 trailers we have seen years back he was actually better than everyone in FF XIII together...

Sadly the game was cancelled or will be renamed into FFXIII-3 to continue the epic failure of XIII-2... Noctis will be renamed into Noel


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Hey guys, Versus XIII is a game where a young man named Noctis Lucis Caelum.



But why is he named that? 

Why the fu-I swear this game was made by like 13 year olds who found a catholic hymnal. 

There was a time when SE used to be original. They didn't "try" to be cool, they set the bar for what was cool. Remember those days?  

God, Noctis Lucis Caelum?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2012)

When's Easter.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Most epic fail ever... And that seriously has nothing to do with an own opinion.
> 
> *How can a fail main character of a fail game be better than a character, who doesn't even exists anymore?*
> 
> ...



Easy, because say what you will about Lightning, she actually exists in a game. Noctis doesn't. Every FF character is better than Noctis at this point.


This thread should be locked.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

Noctis in the trailers > Lightning?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> But why is he named that?
> 
> Why the fu-I swear this game was made by like 13 year olds who found a catholic hymnal.
> 
> ...



It's Nomura, pretentiousness is a prerequisite


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Noctis in the trailers > Lightning?



And we have a winner. 

Not that i dislike Lightning, since she's one of the only FFXIII Characters that i liked. But hell i'd still put Noctis over her for his sheer badass Swag that he had in the early Versus XIII trailer.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> But why is he named that?
> 
> Why the fu-I swear this game was made by like 13 year olds who found a catholic hymnal.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with it in your opinion? They're following their same old habits, using something natural/elemental as a name. Cloud, Squall, Tidus, Lightning, Terra. It's just latin, and we won't exactly be hearing the full name all the time. His nickname is gonna be Noct, which seems like a fine and dandy name to me.

I think Noctis sounds awesome.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> What's wrong with it in your opinion? They're following their same old habits, using something natural/elemental as a name. Cloud, Squall, Tidus, Lightning, Terra. It's just latin, and we won't exactly be hearing the full name all the time. His nickname is gonna be Noct, which seems like a fine and dandy name to me.
> 
> I think Noctis sounds awesome.




zenieth pretty much gave a word to my problem with it. Its pretentious. Its desperately trying to be cool because SE discovered, through years of latin choir tracks of soundtracks, that latin stuff equates to cool according to little boys. 

I don't think that stuff like Squall and Cloud are particularly good names but they aren't pandering either.

I don't think Noctis sounds awesome.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

Noctis sounds like what someone would change their name to when they join some screamo band to try and sound unique. Translation: He's a pretentious douchebag and we shouldn't be that surprised because it's fucking Square. They spit and shit pretentious and emo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2012)

I think square enix should get the biggest award for the fastest game company to become a parody of itself 

Its basically become pretentiousness incarnate. There's only so much fancy crap you can name your series ("Fabula Nova Crystallis?)and how many fancy cut-scenes you can put into it before people catch on the the fact that your games have become embarrassing pieces of junk  This is Final Fantasy XIII 1 and 2 in a nutshell


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

Everyone knows that Latin makes anything cooler.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Everyone knows that Latin makes anything cooler.



Quiet you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

I am Deathis Kunis, and I am the ultimis posteris on this forumis.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2012)

You are all making Noctis sounding Emo


----------



## Kishido (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Easy, because say what you will about Lightning, she actually exists in a game. Noctis doesn't. Every FF character is better than Noctis at this point.
> 
> 
> This thread should be locked.



She exists in game which shouldn't exist after all. That doesn't make her better


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> You are all making Noctis sounding Emo



nah he makings himself sound like that


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

I like the name Noctis, not exactly his full name because my god the latin.........

but it does sound better than the Squall's and the Lightning's.............

And I didn't know that emo's kill soldiers in such a brutal fashion while sitting on a throne, swag style, in a not give a darn kind of fashion. 

I thought emo's take to the violence inward, and abuse themselves with what would be, Noctis' giant pointy SWRODS. 

I guess people should look up the definition of emo or just stop using the horrid word altogether for fear of being called a hipster.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

I didn't know

shut the fuck up

cause pointless flashy trailers for games that aren't even in development or even using the same software the trailer was made out of for guys with a lot of brooding close up shots and "Sigh I'm in such deep thought Oop scary eyes" was the pure definition of swag.

He's not emo, but shit he aint remotely good, unless you base good off of the most superficially fluffy shit that can dribble out the side of a five year olds mouth.

And hell no, Noctis is a stupid as shit name


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

And I'm not surprised that he's got a name like that.

Fucking every game since 7 seems to need to beat the weather/fanciful name thing over our fucking head.

7- Cloud
8 - Squall, Raine Laguna
10 - Tidus, Yuna
KH - Sora, Riku Kairi, Aqua Ventus Terra
12 - Vaan was riginally going to be named Aqua
13 - Lightning (Which gets double stupid as fuck points since her real name is just Lightning IN FRENCH)


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

Why are you basing anything off a character in a game that's never coming out? 

I'm only judging off the first trailer btw, I haven't seen or forgot whatever the other trailers entail besides him walking up to that chick in some fancy ass suit.

And damn Zen where is all this hate pouring from? If I knew didn't know any better I'd say you were channeling your hatred for Nomura and his pretentiousness to a character that may or may not ever exist.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> And I'm not surprised that he's got a name like that.
> 
> Fucking every game Nomura is a significant part of has to have the lead character with a stupid as shit weather name.



Weather name? Noctis means Night


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

Night aint no fucking better than the rest of that list.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

FFIX had awesome names at least.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

Alright, Zenieth's drunk and it's only 930am

Yep Zidane and Steiner and Vivi > everything

Except maybe Kain and Cid.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha I just looked up a Noctis quote on the wiki

_"Fools set the rules in this world. Just take a look around. It's undeniable."_ -Noctis

So true, just look at NF.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

FFIX makes everything better.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat Beatrix.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd tap Beatrix... and Dagger... and the chick that likes Blank... and Blank. He's my mancrush.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> She exists in game which shouldn't exist after all. That doesn't make her better



You say it shouldn't exist but it doesn't matter because the fact of the matter is, she is actually in a game you can play and that game _does_ exist. That automatically makes her, or any other character in any other FF for that matter better than Noctis because as of now, he is in a game that has no hope of release any time soon.

All we know about Noctis is what, a small excerpt about him that Nomura told us, and nothing else. 

Really, the only way you could say Noctis is better than Lightning is through their appearances, which is the only absolute element that could be fairly compared between them right now. Saying Noctis is a better character in terms of personality and development than Lightning, no any other existing character for that matter just makes you come off as a crazy ass Versus fan.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2012)

Nomura's like... two sentence description of Noctis is better than anything Lightning is.

There is nothing wrong with saying that. Like how I can say Zack is cooler than the kid that lives down the block from me. So because he isn't in reality it makes it less true? Just means the kid sucks, like Lightning.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Nomura's like... two sentence description of Noctis is better than anything Lightning is.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with saying that. Like how I can say Zack is cooler than the kid that lives down the block from me. So because he isn't in reality it makes it less true? Just means the kid sucks, like Lightning.



We have a winner^^ Lightning sucks as much as Final Fantasy XIII sucks. 

I'm still shocked what they have done to my Final Fantasy... While X and XII to some degree were goods game but still not even close to the old games... (Auron was cool btw) FFXIII is the biggest piece of shit and a dishonor for the name Final Fantasy

Everything what was great about Final Fantasy was crushed with 2 games... and maybe they will put a third shitty game as well.

And as much as I liked the things Versus have shown *some years ago*... Alone the fact this title is wearing the XIII in it makes it feel bad... Maybe that's why they don't bring it out... They know the number XIII is already brandmarked as absolutely shit.

Rename it into something else and bring back the true magic of Final Fantasy


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'd tap Beatrix... and Dagger... and the chick that likes Blank... and Blank. He's my mancrush.



That chick that likes blank is classy like only a Wild West-like hooker can be. 

MUCH better than  over here.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 5, 2012)

That "Rinoa Blondie" hasn't even been fully developed yet. And you still give her no chance? 

How merciless.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Nomura's like... two sentence description of Noctis is better than anything Lightning is.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with saying that. Like how I can say Zack is cooler than the kid that lives down the block from me. So because he isn't in reality it makes it less true? Just means the kid sucks, like Lightning.



You could actually make more of a decent comparison with Zack and that kid than you could with Noctis with any character or person in existence. I wasn't talking about actual reality, at all though in my previous posts.

However that two sentence description of Noctis isn't substantial enough to even make that claim without coming off a least somewhat biased. You of all should know this Mister I'm Objective About Everything. Noctis' description could fit a large amount of other characters in RPGs and only gives me a general view of him, which atm fits a large amount of other RPG characters. Hell, we don't know if the information would be the same if Square ever gets around to finishing this game in my lifetime since shit changes.

Versus fans are a trip I swear. 

But this is all a moot point since this game will never get released anyway and I'm going to enjoy drinking the Versus' fans' salty tears.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> That "Rinoa Blondie" hasn't even been fully developed yet. And you still give her no chance?
> 
> How merciless.



Not developed yet? Are you ready for some spoilers? 

Rinoa Blondie Flueret (LOL) is the Yin to Noctis's Yang. She is a more kind and lively douche while Noctis is an angry and reserved douche. They will fight but then they will be tender to each other but because Noctis is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (that's not offensive is it? Nah it ain't offensive I ain't insult nobody) it will never go anywhere beyond a fanfic writer's imagination. 

That's the character.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Not developed yet? Are you ready for some spoilers?
> 
> Rinoa Blondie Flueret (LOL) is the Yin to Noctis's Yang. She is a more kind and lively douche while Noctis is an angry and reserved douche. They will fight but then they will be tender to each other but because Noctis is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (that's not offensive is it? Nah it ain't offensive I ain't insult nobody) it will never go anywhere beyond a fanfic writer's imagination.
> 
> That's the character.



That's just a mere guess at her character... Admittedly a decent one, but still a guess. For all we know, in the final cut, she may be more different than that. I'm just really not up to judging characters who have only appeared in trailers and bits and pieces of a product that's not even half way done.

Then again... We may never know her character since this game may never be released.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wasn't talking about actual reality, at all though in my previous posts.



Duh. It was an analogy.


And I didn't say I *am* objective about everything, I said I can be, even the things I like. And Lightning is shit. So non-existent > shit. I'd rather have something never happen (Duke Nukem Forever before it was released) than shit (Duke Nukem now).


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> That's just a mere guess at her character... Admittedly a decent one, but still a guess. For all we know, in the final cut, she may be more different than that. I'm just really not up to judging characters who have only appeared in trailers and bits and pieces of a product that's not even half way done.
> 
> Then again... We may never know her character since this game may never be released.



That's because you don't have The Eye.  

And if this pile of obvious ever gets made into a game just remember I called it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Duh. It was an analogy.
> 
> 
> And I didn't say I *am* objective about everything, I said I can be, even the things I like. *And Lightning is shit**. So non-existent > shit. I'd rather have something never happen (Duke Nukem Forever before it was released) than shit (Duke Nukem now).*



But that's not being objective, that's giving your opinion on it. Because if you were being objective this actual debate wouldn't exist, because you can't really compare an unfinished character that the creator only gave us very little information on to a completely finished character in a full game that's been released in an objective manner and come up with Noctis > Lightning as the final answer. That's not possible.

But we are all entitled to opinions though.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That's because you don't have The Eye.
> 
> And if this pile of obvious ever gets made into a game just remember I called it.



I'll be sure to keep it as a reminder.

However, her character traits are not a big worry for me, even if they are this cliche. I just want the gameplay to be great.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2012)

You missed the point of that post E. Let me quote it, directly.

"non-existent > shit"

Irrelevant of what each of those things is, that is the statement. Yes, the things you put in their place are your opinion, but that declaration right there shouldn't be. Or else your standards should probably be reevaluated.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> You missed the point of that post E. Let me quote it, directly.
> 
> "non-existent > shit"
> 
> Irrelevant of what each of those things is, that is the statement. Yes, the things you put in their place are your opinion, but that declaration right there shouldn't be. Or else your standards should probably be reevaluated.



It shouldn't be, shouldn't be, either way it is an opinion. Someone's standards are opinions as well. So why should mines be reevaluated? So I can agree with your imo dumbass opinion? Get real.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2012)

If you'd rather have shit then okay. Your opinions will continue to be belittled.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> If you'd rather have shit then okay. Your opinions will continue to be belittled.



Just as yours will be from now on after this show of stupidity. Getting hyped for a game that will never come out. 

Stay free.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2012)

Insulting a game that hasn't come out.

Stay stupid.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

I at least insult this game based off of precedent

The precedent that Nomura is shit


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Nomura: *laughs*


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Insulting a game that hasn't come out.
> 
> Stay stupid.



Says the one who thinks a non existent character is better Lightning. 

Stay retarded.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 5, 2012)

u guys are at each others neck. This reminds me of that episode of Community where they left a bunch of students in a room to wait for a test and the test never existed. The kids lost their minds.

Nomura's fucking wit yall.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

We should take all our anger out on Nomura, not at each other.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We should take all our anger out on *Wada *& *Toriyama*, not at each other.




Fixed             .


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not even mad at Toriyama or Nomura. Should just blame it at the higher ups Noctis, like Wada.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

I wonder which thread is more active nowadays this Versus thread or the XIII-2 thread?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I wonder which thread is more active nowadays this Versus thread or the XIII-2 thread?



XIII 2 might aswell be non existent, than we can make a comparison with Versus.

So I found out Noctis Jap VA is Suzuki, Jun from Pokemon D/p and Yuji from Baka to test,which immediately make me imagine= clumpsy annoying hot headed Noctis



Than I find out Prompto is voiced by Kaki, who's going to be a sexy blonde with perfect voice



Gladiolus voiced by Hiroki -Hunky meat Brain,friendship and loyal type..

Ignis - Voiced by mamo -The smart and know it all type, the brain of the group,I can see Mamo doing well on Ignis

I can pretty much figure out All the characters personality by the selection of VAs

I originally wanted Noctis x Prompto,Now I rather.go for Ignis x Prompto
Mamo x Kaki pek

I can see.how everyone else's voiced fits beside Noctis and Gladio, I already see Noctis screaming about everything and tripping over on a carpet, or get dominated by Stella(don't who she's voiced by, Nomura so called the most original of.females characters out of FF)

English Voices probaly going to be better.But I'll remain loyal to Kaki and prompto:33 x


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm not even mad at Toriyama or Nomura. Should just blame it at the higher ups Noctis, like Wada.



>Blame Higher ups
>Nomura is a higher up


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >Blame Higher ups
> >Nomura is a higher up



You know exactly what I meant when I said higher up. I'm talking about the big wigs like the execs, etc. like Kitase and Wada and I did specify Wada in my previous post. Doesn't matter what talent they have if their heads mismanage everything.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 7, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> words



I think Nomura said he wanted to go with a less known VA for Noctis, anyway if you compare the car scene, the party scene, the plains scene and the revenge scene you can see how he has a good range with emotions, he also said the VAs all record their dialogue together in the same booth to give it a more natural feel, mite b cool. 


Also, shipping yaoi couples for a game that doesn't exist isn't even out, you're awful.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I think Nomura said he wanted to go with a less known VA for Noctis, anyway if you compare the car scene, the party scene, the plains scene and the revenge scene you can see how he has a good range with emotions, he also said the VAs all record their dialogue together in the same booth to give it a more natural feel, mite b cool.
> 
> 
> Also, shipping yaoi couples for a game that doesn't exist isn't even out, you're awful.



No one comes between me and my fantasy. And screw you all arguing about a game that
 will never come out. In the last trailer,Noctis coming off the throne, his voice reminisince
His pure dark side,so cool and collected, that's how he should be.  I mean Nomura think he gave Noctis the impression 'gloomy little boy' 

The lie about the game has gone into full production, and the 7:3 ratio ,enjoy the cutscenes .


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> XIII 2 might aswell be non existent, than we can make a comparison with Versus.
> 
> So I found out Noctis Jap VA is Suzuki, Jun from Pokemon D/p and Yuji from Baka to test,which immediately make me imagine= clumpsy annoying hot headed Noctis
> 
> ...




BGoob is this your dupe? 

He doesn't sound that bad at all to me. It could go all horribly wrong for the English version, and also with Square's stinginess in providing dual audio, fuckers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hraWqsL9lio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2012)

Goob is my dupe, I mean hello everyone should know.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 7, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I think Nomura said he wanted to go with a less known VA for Noctis, anyway if you compare the car scene, the party scene, the plains scene and the revenge scene you can see how he has a good range with emotions, he also said the VAs all record their dialogue together in the same booth to give it a more natural feel, mite b cool.
> 
> 
> *Also, shipping yaoi couples for a game that doesn't exist isn't even out, you're awful.*



That's yaoi fangirls for ya


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 7, 2012)

The World said:


> BGoob is this your dupe?



oh pfft excuse me, i'm not the only one who recognizes prompto's hotness.
though his voice is more adorably lovable than hot/sexy,
which just makes him even sexier in that shota way. 



Mei Lin said:


> Goob is my dupe, I mean hello everyone should know.


QFT.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh pfft excuse me, i'm not the only one who recognizes prompto's hotness.
> though his voice is more adorably lovable than hot/sexy,
> which just makes him even sexier in that shota way.
> 
> ...



PROMPTO PROMPTO PROMPTO

Now squeal like a fangirl while I bed you.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2012)

HEY GUYS IS THERE NEWS FOR THIS GAME YET?


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes Nomura says this will definitely be a game.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

And not some tax write off


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 8, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh pfft excuse me, i'm not the only one who recognizes prompto's hotness.
> though his voice is more adorably lovable than hot/sexy,
> which just makes him even sexier in that shota way.
> 
> ...



Only Goob and me can understand this 
This game is not for guys,Nomura forgot to add, there isn't enough Stella to go around, she can't even speak


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 8, 2012)

this game is made for us female fans 

the fanservice will be intense

real intense


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 9, 2012)

inb4StellaShowerScene


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 9, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> inb4StellaShowerScene



no >

there will be a noctis shower scene!! i know it! he'll be in the middle of those roads with his car broken down and find some well and clean himself off mmm delicious


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

You find him attractive?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 9, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> no >
> 
> there will be a noctis shower scene!! i know it! he'll be in the middle of those roads with his car broken down and find some well and clean himself off mmm delicious



Sorry but the Prince has spoken.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

I want to see a pic of the girl.....or guy that wrote that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> This isn't the post you're looking for...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lets hope we get some American VA's up in this bitch and other accents where needed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 14, 2012)

After finding out Kaki is voicing Prompto , I start having nightmares about the game being cancled
How long till E3.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Ill be damned if we get info bout Versus at E3, b4 it is announced in Japan at their TGS.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh rly
Than i might actually go with a friend, I picked up a neo magazine today,they have a tgs tour ,cost 1,735 pounds

Including trips to Akihabara,shinjuku,Odaiba


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ill be damned if we get info bout Versus at E3, b4 it is announced in Japan at their TGS.



Nah, I'm willing to bet that the info won't come out at E3.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Nah, I'm willing to bet that the info won't come out at E3.



That honestly depends if Nomura is there this year or not. If he is, then there may be a chance. But if he isn't, then I can't say for it much.

Only reason I think this, is because the guy's attached to this game so much that he himself has to present it and perfectly at that.


----------



## Angelus (May 6, 2012)

Just wanted to inform you guys of the news that there will be no news about Versus for the foreseeable future (again):



Also here is the E3 line-up; no Versus of course:



> Final Fantasy XIV Online (PC, PlayStation 3)
> Theatrhythm Final Fantasy (Nintendo 3DS)
> Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance] (Nintendo 3DS)
> Quantum Conundrum (Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, PC)
> ...





Trollmura strikes again


----------



## Superrazien (May 6, 2012)

^Well they could always surprise us, but I doubt it. This only hurts square-enix. I know a lot of people that were pumped about this game, including myself. Now we all just have a "meh" attitude towards it. I dont even think I will be picking this game up on launch anymore.


----------



## Angelus (May 6, 2012)

^ They'd have to come up with one hell of a great limited/collectors editon for me to buy this on launch at this time.


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2012)

Oh, I see the logic. 

Make us wait longer... and I'll wait to buy the game.

Ingenious.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2012)

Not even Type 0 is on that list. What the fuck is Square Enix thinking?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

My interest in this game has been sinking to rock-fucking bottom. And no news for it THIS year?  Nomura wtf....


----------



## Angelus (May 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Not even Type 0 is on that list. What the fuck is Square Enix thinking?



I completely forgot about that game. I've been ready to sell my PSP for some time now, because except for the occasional Duodecim battle I don't play with it anymore. The only reason I kept it so far was to play Type 0 - but I guess chances are pretty slim that we'll see a NA or EU release anytime soon...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

SE's priorities need to get fuckin straight man, no joke


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

I bet you Versus XIII is getting rebranded.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

So is this the new game that's coming out?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

New game? SE has no new FF game coming out


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> New game? SE has no new FF game coming out



What about FF13-609?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

i think your confusing that for that 100$ DLC. Its a whole nother add on to the game in the form of a sequel , and you have to pay an extra 20$ to see the ending up front.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I bet you Versus XIII is getting rebranded.



Pascal > Sophie


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Pascal > Sophie*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2012)




----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Versus XIII will be renamed FF100 to remove the stigma of the god awful XIII games

Just like Type-0 did.

Not surprisingly that's the order of FF's in which Versus XIII will come out as.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

Versus XIII will be FFXV and it will be apart of a new label of future FF games called the Novis Orbis Librarium: Final Fantasy.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2012)

You looking to get raped by Sophie aren't you Noc?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> You looking to get raped by Sophie aren't you Noc?



Sorry but Pascal could rape Sophie anyday


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Claus and Raven have a rape party and rape them both.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Also according to the Tales wiki Pascal ranks higher on the recent Tales popularity poll. 

Sooooooooo take that how you will............not like I care.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

C-C-C-ombo breaker myself


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2012)

So... no E3 this year?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So... no E3 this year?



The possibility of a surprise showing is there or an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an announcement of an official announcement.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2012)

Was just announced, Versus XIII development is on an indefinite hiatus.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Can't Nomura just get the Osaka team to do KH3 instead? Since it looks like the main team is gonna be stuck with Versus XIII for a longer time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

No, that would make too much sense  the incompetence has to be maximum level


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Then i wonder whats in store for Osaka then.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 6, 2012)

It's a vicious cycle.

-Wait till E3
-Nothing at E3
-Wait till TGS
-Nothing at TGS
-Wait till E3

Repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> -Wait till E3
> -Nothing at E3
> ...


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Hey there was a party tonight


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

By the way did anyone see the Avengers?

I heard shit is AMAZEBALLS whatever that means


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 6, 2012)

Saw it last night. It was a pretty generic superhero movie with a generic ending, but however the comedy relief was pretty well done.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I bet you Versus XIII is getting rebranded.



Or canceled.

Either way, I really don't give a darn about this game anymore. Nomura and Square Enix seems to not care about it anymore either.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Oh plz, i know a lot of people who are pissin on this game will just come crawlin back like dogs when its released


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 6, 2012)

Well I admit, if there's finally a fucking release date for this game or even a.... a.... *demo*(God, that's REALLY hard to imagine right now...), then I'll actually start caring about it again.

I never said that I won't ever stop caring about it. It's just that now, I see no reason to care about something which has a good chance at never releasing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

See, that's completely different from saying you don't care about something 

The correct phrase would have been "tell me when we get more information" which is basically what everybody is thinking. Because your obviously coming back.

If you didn't care about it, you would not care about the release or the game in general.


----------



## Superrazien (May 6, 2012)

So why is it Square doesn't seem to like there fan base? They ignore everything the fans beg for, and when they release some BS they complain about sales not being all that great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

"We want to make movies not games"


----------



## zenieth (May 6, 2012)

If I was Square I wouldn't like my fanbase either.

You motherfuckers are degenerates.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We want to make movies not games"



Visualworks has been Square's crutch for years now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Final Fantasy- "The world has rejected me! I hoped my father would not."
Square- "I'm not your father!"
Final Fantasy- "You made me what I am. "


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2012)

The World said:


> By the way did anyone see the Avengers?
> 
> I heard shit is AMAZEBALLS whatever that means



Fucking amazing, so well done.


----------



## Kishido (May 7, 2012)

Rebranded or completely stomped.

Maybe even FFXV


----------



## lathia (May 7, 2012)

Pffft, common SE. I'm the most patient person in the world. I'm waiting for FF13: Versus International Final Mix. Set to be released Dec 24, 2018. One year after its original release...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 7, 2012)

lathia said:


> Pffft, common SE. I'm the most patient person in the world. I'm waiting for *FF13: Versus International Final Mix*. Set to be released Dec 24, 2018. One year after its original release...



>FF13: Versus

/smh


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If I was Square I wouldn't like my fanbase either.
> 
> You motherfuckers are degenerates.



You know you are talking about yourself right? /zing


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 7, 2012)

Looks like this game

( •_•)

( •_•)>?■-■

(?■_■)

won't make it to E3.


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Looks like this game
> 
> ( ?_?)
> 
> ...


----------



## lathia (May 7, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> >FF13: Versus
> 
> /smh



What bro? This is AMERICA! We switch names around. Problem? :ho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 7, 2012)

^Means your not a true Versus fan


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Means your not a true Versus fan



I fail to see how that's a bad thing, though.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 7, 2012)

Honestly, I've got a lot of patience, but it's been 6 years since the release of XII and god knows XIII was crap-- I'm well overdue for my FF dose. I need something good. :<


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 7, 2012)

the fact that it's taking this long to get the game out or even show it in e3 can only be bad news. either they are having huge technical problems and the game isn't going to be as good as it should or square are moving staff away from a hopeless project.

it's going to be released though, can't see square pulling the cord at this point. but lol@nomura for taking this long to get a game out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I fail to see how that's a bad thing, though.



Is it also not a bad thing when I'm planning to pay that $1000 to buy Leon's jacket


----------



## Angelus (May 7, 2012)

The only way this game is gonna be a success at this point, is when they show us that it has some unique never-before-seen gameplay mechanics, improvments to the graphic engine, or story telling techniques.

If it's just another generic FF a lot of people will probably be disappointed.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 7, 2012)

^ So you're essentially saying that this game may end up with the same fate as Duke Nukem Forever, did?


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

Why would you say that? That's worse than this game being forever cancelled.


----------



## zenieth (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> You know you are talking about yourself right? /zing



you would think so.

But I never said I was a Square fan. 

So back to your foolish attempt


----------



## Mei Lin (May 8, 2012)

This game existed?


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you would think so.
> 
> But I never said I was a Square fan.
> 
> So back to your foolish attempt



Everyone should be a fan of Square(soft)

SquareEnix on the other hand.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 9, 2012)

im sure u all know but nomura interview in this month's game informer

what he said about versus was just 

"thanks for your patience blah blah blah"

when asked about how it was announced like 6 years ago

he was like

"please continue to wait for the official announcement but we thank you fans for their patience blah blah"


----------



## Mei Lin (May 17, 2012)

Lightning is Stella calling it


----------



## zenieth (May 17, 2012)

Nope not a fan of squaresoft either.

I like their games but that company is just as bad.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMNywn0rCDw[/YOUTUBE]

FAKE AND GAY!

That is all


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2012)

Unless Square announces that they've been secretly working nonstop on this project and plan to release it within the next month, I'm not even going to bother buying it. It _will be_ Final Fantasy Forever if they don't push it out right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

lol what the fuck? Final Fantasy versus is now 15? That would be a huge laugh if it was true. But it seems like something that would be revealed at TGS, not E3. And after so much time Nomura invested into the Cell's architecture to make the game actually take advantage of the PS3's full capability, just porting it to another system seems very foolhardy, no matter how much easier it was.

Its gotta be some sort of project or fan work for some anime/game club or whatever as a joke.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> lol what the fuck? Final Fantasy versus is now 15? That would be a huge laugh if it was true. But it seems like something that would be revealed at TGS, not E3. And after so much time Nomura invested into the Cell's architecture to make the game actually take advantage of the PS3's full capability, just porting it to another system seems very foolhardy, no matter how much easier it was.
> 
> Its gotta be some sort of project or fan work for some anime/game club or whatever as a joke.



Its some retarded German group of high school students thinking it would be hilarious to pull a hoax. They even said it was a fake.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2012)

Probably more real than the game existing, at the very least.


----------



## Kishido (May 31, 2012)

I'm still going with my predicitions

1. Game won't ever come out
2. It will be rebranded into XV
3. It will be XIII-3. Nochtis = Noel. Stella - Serah or Lightning


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2012)

It doesn't seem too fake ,probaly is reality


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

German high school students


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2012)

Its confirmed. Versus makes a cameo appearance at E3 2012.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAkBrlDlZbo[/YOUTUBE]

G4's Montage that is!


----------



## Angelus (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, I'm so excited... :sanji


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

nice so the game is on e3 great hope a release date is announced


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally......but didn't Nomura said that Versus XIII wouldn't be shown in E3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

There is no confirmation of Versus being at E3. And it probably won't be. G4 just had a montage of anticipated games, it didn't mean anything.

And it most likely won't be at TGS either. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2012)

You probably got Yeuled Noctis..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Heeey guys, has there been any new information since I've last been here?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

There hasn't been any new news in 10 years of this game


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

There won't be news cuz the game is dead or it will be renamed


----------



## Angelus (Jun 5, 2012)

Gabe said:


> nice so the game is on e3 great *hope a release date is announced*



Yeah, right


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2012)

The Game is a Paradox. Nomura is the Anomaly


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 6, 2012)

so who wants to bet kh3 comes out before versus?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2012)

^Not a chance.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2012)

Noctis is right. Neither will be released anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Not a chance.



Yeah KH3 will never come out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2012)

Well.... Versus Update (Sort of)



> This year's TGS will run between September 20 and 23 and according to a tip we've received from someone who claims to have heard the news "in passing" on the E3 showroom floor, *Square Enix will provide a date for Final Fantasy Versus XIII at that time*. This tipster did not overhear an actual date; just the "fact" that the date will be revealed at TGS this year. The person who said it is a Square Enix executive of some note, although he wouldn't give us the name for some reason.




*Source:* 


If this turns out to be true, my pants will be shat in more times than I ever shat in them.

And to possibly support this rumour, remember when Nomura talked about making a showing for Versus ?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh my days, did I heard a rumour about a date being mention?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Oh my days, did I heard a rumour about a date being mention?



Yes you did


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2012)

rumor needs more hype


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2012)

It's only been about 6 years. We deserve a damn release date.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Give me teh date nao.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 9, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Give me teh date nao.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> rumor needs more hype


Versus hype is gone and done evaporated. Game will release when it release. I'll get it when I see it on Amazon.

Ah Pocahontas. I remember when I was a kid rubbing...ah nevermind.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 9, 2012)

The guy is a troll or has mistaken Versus XIII for XIII-3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2012)

Its been six years bro, i've been waiting for it since the day it was released   i'll buy it day one, but until that day, ICRGAF about it when i see 'news' like this


----------



## Angelus (Jun 9, 2012)

So it's another rumour about a rumour about some random guy who might or might not have overheard "in passing" that some unnamed person was maybe talking about the announcement of a release date for Versus XIII?

It's just hilarious is what it is by now


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2012)

best vaporware of 2012


----------



## Angelus (Jun 9, 2012)

I heard a rumour that FFversusXIII won that award for six years straight now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually TLG won it 

Atleast we got a trailer for Versus 13 last year. TLG we haven't heard so much as a peep about since 09


----------



## Angelus (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't argue with you there, Inuhanyou.

I guess in my mind I already thought that TLG was cancelled anyway. I wonder what happened to it...


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2012)

PS4 will be out before this game.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2012)

Apparently someone was asked about TLG at E3 this week and it's definitely not canceled. But yeah just nothing really said about it I guess.

Interesting about the release date thing, but it's still basically "a guy claims he overheard someone mention it" so I dunno what to think about that


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 15, 2012)

i just rewatched the trailers





and omfg how i really miss seeing prompto's gorg face and bod .


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 16, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i just rewatched the trailers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop reminding me


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2012)

this game is like Magic :33


In that it doesn't exist :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrat its status is now : Vaporware


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2012)

Versus isn't vaporware you heard it here first


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 11, 2012)

What's a versus?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2012)

You just have to BELIEEEEEEVE!



















Aaaaaand it still doesn't make a difference, fuck this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Versus isn't vaporware you heard it here first


----------



## Flynn (Jul 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Versus isn't vaporware you heard it here first



Not cool man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDJiIuzLe2k[/YOUTUBE]

Lets all sing together now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

I swear to god i want to see this thread's reactions if Versus XIII went multiplat on the 360/Wii U.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2012)

Your  Dream will Drop to a Distance  darkhole.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I swear to god i want to see this thread's reactions if Versus XIII went multiplat on the 360/Wii U.



 that would be better left to the Sony thread and the tears that would amass


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd litterly point fingers and make an ass out of myself saying "lol told you guys S.E. wouldn't stick up for your delusional exclusive dreams for moar $$$" if it were reality.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2012)

At this point, anyone who still cares about FF Versus XIII being a PS3-Exclusive is quite petty, IMO...

If I were them, I'd be  more worried about whether or not this shit'll actually *release* in the first place.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> At this point, anyone who still cares about FF Versus XIII being a PS3-Exclusive is quite petty, IMO...
> 
> If I were them, I'd be  more worried about whether or not this shit'll actually *release* in the first place.



There are quite many people on gamefaqs along with me who do still prefer PS3 Exclusivity. Waiting is not an issue for me at the time.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2012)

Really now? I mean, at this point we're seeing the possibility of this game not ever being released... 

I thought this whole exclusive bullcrap was done and over with. Seriously, the PS3 has it's share of damned good exclusives. One less exclusive won't hurt it or make it even if it does end up being a PS3 exclusive. As a FF fan, I truly hope it ends up not being a mere PS3 exclusive for all the FF fans that own only a PS3.

Besides, at this point, the PS4 and next Xbox'll be out by the time the development of this game'll be done. Well, if it's lucky enough to finish fast enough, it'll be released instead of having a finished development.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 12, 2012)

^ That possibility scares me...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Really now? I mean, at this point we're seeing the possibility of this game not ever being released...
> 
> I thought this whole exclusive bullcrap was done and over with. Seriously, the PS3 has it's share of damned good exclusives. One less exclusive won't hurt it or make it even if it does end up being a PS3 exclusive. As a FF fan, I truly hope it ends up not being a mere PS3 exclusive for all the FF fans that own only a PS3.
> 
> Besides, at this point, the PS4 and next Xbox'll be out by the time the development of this game'll be done. Well, if it's lucky enough to finish fast enough, it'll be released instead of having a finished development.



Oh this game will be released. (The joke of it not getting released is getting really old, even I grew tired of it) There's already more and more points of interest that this game is getting dated at TGS 2012 this year. Even though I take it with a grain of salt, there is no such thing of Nomura ever abandoning a game he develops (Not yet at least).

As a Nomura Fanboy and a tech nerd, I'd rather have the game release on the console that it performs best on and the way the developer designed it. The latter that declines can get no fuucks from me. 

All you are saying are mere speculations of the game not finishing in time (added on with the assumption that Next gen consoles are releasing before Versus's release). I don't worry about next gen console only for the reason they have not been officially shown yet nor confirmed to be shown any time soon. 

Anyways, the only evidence I can provide you with is that Nomura confirmed a showing of Versus sometime this year on PS3 Hardware (aka a Demo).




When? TGS, Jump Festa, or another SE type conference within the remaining time period of this year unless Nomura says otherwise.

Now will you guys please stop reviving this thread if all you are going to do is bash this game's continuous inexistence. =T
The point has been clear, the games been has been kept in the shadows for a while. No point in repeating the same thing over and over again >.>


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2012)

So it is a Vaporware,somesort of apperance, Nomura cosplaying Noctis?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't know why there is a fuss about shovel ware.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

The main issue being, its not that hard to imagine this being released after the next gen is announced. The game only started full development in August of last year. That means it'll take atleast a few years to actually finish the game, let alone put it to retailers and localized to different areas. We haven't even had a trailer or even footage since January of 2011, let alone a vague release date.

From what i've seen of the game, it looks to be the game that could put FF back into people's good graces, it looks great(if slightly over ambitious for this generation). But the problem lies in how SE structures their actual development periods. This game should have definitely not been announced in 2006. If it had been announced in 2009 or 10 for example, and we found out later that it was stewing around for a couple years before hand, it would have been a much easier pill to swallow, and we would have not been the wiser.

But now, people regardless are not going get over the wait or the hype, if its a great game at the end of the road or not, that will affect people's reactions.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 13, 2012)

Noctis: The possibility of it not being released isn't some sort of joke as you seem to think, people are seriously concerned about that. Overly prolonged development time always spells some kind of trouble, in the worst case scenario a cancellation of the project. It's been over a year and half since there was a last real update so that obviously means there's something wrong with the development. It's just bad business to not advertise your game for such a long time when the hype machine was started years before.

Just because it's Nomura's project doesn't change how the business runs and if the project was too ambitious, something like this happens. Whether the project will be cancelled, released but with compromises or in the best case scenario, released as it was originally meant to be is something no one of us can know but anything can happen at this point. Hopefully they'll show something soon and announcing a release date would be even better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys make it sound like Versus Xiii will never come out at all.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You guys make it sound like Versus Xiii will never come out at all.



well its true


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know about other people.

But when I hear that development hasn't started until six years after the game's announcement. I don't put any faith in a title like that.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I don't know about other people.
> 
> But when I hear that development hasn't started until six years after the game's announcement. I don't put any faith in a title like that.



It shows the developers don't have faith in it either, so why should we.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

*Rumor: Final Fantasy Versus XIII Is Dead*



Uhh.....Kotaku's just talking out of their ass again....right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

*Rumor: Final Fantasy Versus XIII Is Dead*



> It's been six years since Square Enix first showed Final Fantasy Versus XIII's debut trailer. Six long years. When that trailer premiered, George W. Bush was president, Saddam Hussein and Osama Bin Laden were alive, and the global financial crisis had not yet hit. 2006 was a different world, a long, long time ago.
> 
> Now Kotaku has learned that Final Fantasy Versus XIII is no more.
> Kotaku has heard from several sources that the game, as originally intended, is done for.
> ...





.........


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2012)

> Kotaku


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2012)

> Kotaku


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 20, 2012)

If it gets cancelled then im moving in with my neighbor and Blowing up both our Houses.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 20, 2012)

tl;dr

reading anything from kotaku


----------



## geG (Jul 20, 2012)

>Kotaku       **


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2012)

>Kotaku


----------



## G (Jul 20, 2012)

Why do i have a retarded grin on my face right now



i hope this is true


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 20, 2012)

I know it's Kotaku but I think I'll die laughing if what they say is true, just from the reaction I'd see from all of you posting about this...

Seriously though, FFVersusXIII ain't dead till Square says so.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 20, 2012)

Whether it's true or not?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2012)

Square's existence is entirely base on Versus at this point.
lol if it really canceled,stock price is the last thing they should be worried about


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2012)

this is news to who?


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2012)

I actually hope its true. Never really gave a fuck about it anyway compared to XIII and its keeping Nomura from making KHIII. So good riddance imo.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2012)

On one hand,this is coming from Kotaku..

On the other hand,I do tend to believe that FFVersus is at least dead as a FF XIII game.

Maybe it got absorbed into FF XV?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Rumor: Final Fantasy Versus XIII Is Dead*
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh.....Kotaku's just talking out of their ass again....right?





Kagari's one of the most reliable sources from NeoGaf when it comes to do with any about Nomura or Versus. So Im calling that article bullshit based on Kotaku's bitchiness and whininess about Versus's long wait.


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2012)

Noctis, defiant to the bitter end.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 20, 2012)

Told ya so... Most of the stuff you will see in XV... The name XIII was already fucked up like shit


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm gonna enjoy referring back to all this comments when it does show up at TGS. For now, I cannot even begin to come up with a response due to the sheer lack of common sense of some people.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 20, 2012)

Weather its fake or not, its pretty smart to release this. It is starting to spread like wildfire. Pretty soon square will have to make an official announcement either way.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2012)

@Bigduo209: Before you post that Andriasang article of the Lightning event for XIII at the 25th Anniversary event, please don't


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 20, 2012)

It's been dead to me for years now.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2012)

Best to keep these rumours in this thread, to limit the inevitable hysteria. :ho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2012)

Btw heres a resolve to all the recent BS



The person (Erren Van Duine) relevant to this article was who I mentioned before, also known as Kagari, has made his counter statement. As I said before, this guy is more trustworthy than Kotaku will ever be (In terms of Versus info that is).


----------



## DedValve (Jul 20, 2012)

Squeenix enjoys drinking the tears of their fans


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

So...all the dungeons have been completed. You pour all that money into making CGI for it. The voice casting is fucking DONE, the storyline is done, the combat system and game specific engine are completed in conjunction with luminous engine and for all intents and purposes it started full production last August.....and you cancel it...?



For some reason, i sincerely doubt this "report".


It isn't even like we haven't heard updates on this game. We've had information up until earlier this year where "things" prevented Nomura from bringing out the next round of information even though he had planned to.


But you know what..? I will laugh if it was canned in favor of more XIII bullshit  I never actually had a overwhelming hatred towards XIII myself although i thought it was meh outside of the battle system, but this kind of news, provided its true, will change that pretty quickly


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2012)

That is actually good news.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

Could have sworn Theatreythm included Somnus as DLC right? Why would they do that if VersusXIII was canceled outright?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Could have sworn Theatreythm included Somnus as DLC right? Why would they do that if VersusXIII was canceled outright?



There was an interview about that. I forgot where it is but apparently they just did it for the hell of it and simply for the fact that the song's been known for six years.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jul 20, 2012)

Bitch plz, we know this gen isn't good enough for FFVersus XIII, or any other Squeenix game. They're pulling them out for the next gen. The iOS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, nevermind about the news then.

I knew Kotaku were driving their heads up a horse's ass from typing that shitty rumour.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 20, 2012)

I forgot this thread existed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2012)

Man, I'm not sure if I would be excited or not if this happened. I mean i really want to play versus, but if it gets canned so it becomes FF15, I would really excited for that too.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really care if it's cancelled or not - it's taken six years so far and we've still got nothing concrete, so whether it becomes a PS4 title or simply gets canned is irrelevant. It could take another six years before it comes out and I couldn't care less than I do now.

I don't even get how people can be so emotional about it. It's just a freakin' game. It's not going to revolutionise the industry. It's not going to be the best selling RPG of all time. Heck, it likely isn't even going to be the best RPG ever made. It's just going to be another Nomura game, nothing earth-shatteringly awesome.

Maybe if people's expectations weren't hitting the stratosphere, Nomura wouldn't have had so much pressure to develop it and we would've gotten it by now.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

It was getting clear that the chances of this game being released were shrinking, this cancellation doesn't really shock me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

Something looking good and being good are completely subjective things based only on opinion Velocity. Secondly, when you have people who have waited for 6+ years of their lives for a game like this, that they have been anticipating, only to hear that SE doesn't even plan to announce the cancellation, but pussy out because of their stock prices, it hits pretty hard for gamers who are into it.


It doesn't help that SE has become a very mismanaged company in recent years, having made bewildering at best decisions that continue to drag their former premium brands into the mud.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 20, 2012)

Bullshit rumor is full of bullshit. Square Enix cannot just quietly cancel a game that has been hyped to hell and back like Final Fantasy Versus XIII. But either way, Nomura needs to do something with the game besides showing off trailers. Either release the damn game or cancel it. I would be disappointed if Versus got canceled, but I wouldn't be surprised either.

I'll be honest that I'm looking forward to this game, but it's seriously going to take six years to release it at the ridiculously slow rate that Nomura is going. Also, Kingdom Hearts III won't even start being developed until Nomura finishes developing Versus, and KHIII itself will likely take five to six years of development; so....oh fuck, I don't even want to think about it.

Here is the only request I have for Nomura concerning Versus, which is to make it as good if not better than Xenoblade Chronicles. Versus already has been in development _much longer_ than Xenoblade ever was. So if Nomura can't develop a game that is on par with Xenoblade with as much development time as he had, then that's just pathetic.

Either way, calling bullshit on this rumor until TGS proves me right or wrong.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 20, 2012)

really? if this game gets cancelled then Square-Enix is f***** a**h**** for doing it! one potential game from them for PS3 and they do THIS?!?!

I miss the old days when Squaresoft created the Final Fantasy games! Square-Enix ruined the tittle!!

What's next? stop making Kingdom Hearts games and start a new project just to cancel it later? F*** Square-Enix IF this rumor is true!!

I'M PISSED OFF!!


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2012)

You kids really want your Final Fantasy Forever, huh?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> You kids really want your Final Fantasy Forever, huh?


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 20, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> really? if this game gets cancelled then Square-Enix is f***** a**h**** for doing it! one potential game from them for PS3 and they do THIS?!?!
> 
> I miss the old days when Squaresoft created the Final Fantasy games! Square-Enix ruined the tittle!!
> 
> ...



Calm the hell down. Square Enix has pulled this bullshit before, so you shouldn't be surprised. And the Kingdom Hearts series will continue as long as Square Enix can milk the hell out of the franchise (which I'm a victim of KH milking by the way). Why? Because the KH series prints money.

It should be pretty obvious that Square Enix is the not the king of RPGs anymore. I love Final Fantasy XIII (still haven't finished it), have yet to play XIII-2 (even though I have a copy of it), and of course the entire Kingdom Hearts series (which I've played and beaten every installment except for Dream Drop Distance). But the best RPGs I have played recently (like Radiant Historia and Xenoblade Chronicles) aren't developed by Square Enix. 

SE still develops good games, but they're no longer the sole company to look to for your RPG fix since the new games they have released this generation. They have lost their ''wow factor'' to put it bluntly. Gone are the SNES, PS1, and PS2 days when they constantly released new awesome games. They rather milk their three franchises (Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, and Kingdom Hearts) instead of revisiting their old franchises (I'm looking at you, Chrono series) or just develop a new RPG IP.

With Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest, it seems like we see more remakes and ports than actual original titles. And most of the good stuff Square Enix actually releases these days usually end up on handhelds; so if you're a console only gamer, then you're almost completely fucked.

Anyway, I don't hate Square Enix (even though I should) but I expect the worst from them these days. That way, I won't be disappointed regardless of what happens.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

I can only imagine what Nomura thinks of this sobering information. He was the one most excited out of everyone, saying over and over again how it was going to be a Final Fantasy unlike any other FF ever created. Then Wada up and cancels on him.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

> Here is the only request I have for Nomura concerning Versus, which is to *make it as good if not better than Xenoblade Chronicles.*



Yeeeeeaaaaaah i'm not sure if Nomura would be able to pull that off. Unless it has huge fields, a consistently great storyline, relatable characters with good personalities, etc than it probably won't come close to being just as good as Xenoblade Chronicles. However we all know the gameplay from the KH team will definitely be great.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really see the problem.

There are still two events this year: the SE 25th Anniversary event and the TGS - If we see no new Versus material during those two events, then I'd believe it is cancelled.

Everything else is just what the Kotaku headline says: a rumor.

I wouldn't be suprised if they'd really cancel it, and maybe just use some of the material they already created in FF15.


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 20, 2012)

Why would they cancel a game even though they started working on it a long time ago...wouldn't they lose money? There has to be a reason for this and it should be hard to swallow


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2012)

And I was actually looking forward to this game. 

Another reason why Final Fantasy continues on a downward spiral.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> And I was actually looking forward to this game.
> 
> Another reason why Square Enix continues on a downward spiral.




Ficks'ed


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 20, 2012)

If this is true then seriously fuck enix to high heaven.

at least this game is something different, then rehashes of 13


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

I never really cared about Versus even after all this time.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2012)

*Final* Fantasy, I see no problem even if the whole series came to a close.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

As long as SE gives us Bravely Default and the Dragon Warrior Monsters remake, I'll be happy.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Jul 21, 2012)

I knew this game would never come out.

It was just a concept that was floating around Nomura's head but he never meant for us to take it seriously.

When asked about it , he would say things like be patient and wait but only not to kill the dream for the few that wanted it still.

Kingdom Hearts is Nomura and Nomura is Kingdom of Hearts. so , if any game he would devote his time to , it would be finishing that series in its long years of games to come.

If this game was important to Nomura with his status at Square Enix , he should be able to complain about situation and tell them that he will quit like other developers in time have done.(Could make own company then make versus as its own series.)

Man has nothing to lose walking out , not like he is poor or anything and supposedly has ability to think up brilliant things.(Not sure about it though.) 

This is really what one gets for being fanboy , you blame square enix and yourself before you believe that Nomura was unable to make something happen.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *Final* Fantasy, I see no problem even if the whole series came to a close.



Why would you even care?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

I remember when SE came out an squashed those Crystal bearer cancellation rumors back in 08. If that doesn't happen.

What is the percentage that that'll happen this time?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2012)

Why do you people care?

I mean Noctis is religious fanatic on this project but seriously

six years up to actual production.

Nothing definitive proving the game will be decent much less good

and hype trains don't last, hell why does this have hype?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2012)

will this be the Duke Nukem Forever of FF


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2012)

This shit is cancelled guys just face the truth and accept it.. 6+ years has passed and still we haven't seen any new trailers or heard any kind of developments. Nomura is a dick.


----------



## Styles (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't really give a darn. I just want a new Badass FF. 

NOT like FF13 which seemed like some gay ass soap opera with girly men and shitty plot.

Versus seems to fit my criteria, but I don't care if they scrap it if FF15 has cool charismatic characters like Zidane and an interesting plot. Whichever works for me.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Why do you people care?
> 
> I mean Noctis is religious fanatic on this project but seriously
> 
> ...



I care because this means that Kingdom Hearts 3 is coming even sooner.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2012)

so it was canceled after all the wait


----------



## Flynn (Jul 21, 2012)

If this true-



Though after all the money spent already on the damn game, getting it cancelled seems like complete bull and they'd be losing money. Though if they do release the game and it's complete shit and doesn't return good revenue, they can lose money too but at least give the game a damn chance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2012)

It will come, patience yes yes.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jul 21, 2012)

If it is truly cancelled, then I am saddened by the news.

Am I shocked by the news though? Nope.

The only thing that would disappoint me further is if what they did come up with doesn't get used in FF XV. That would be a total waste of development time and energy.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Jul 21, 2012)

Game is getting dissolved into Final Fantasy XV , which will probably be out next gen.(We see Versus Bad guy slightly redesigned for it.)

This thread should be closed.

R.I.P Noctis


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2012)

Flynn said:


> If this true-
> 
> 
> 
> *Though after all the money spent already on the damn game, getting it cancelled seems like complete bull and they'd be losing money*. Though if they do release the game and it's complete shit and doesn't return good revenue, they can lose money too but at least give the game a damn chance.



I doubt they spent much on Versus XIII actually, since they supposedly only fully started development on it a few years ago. Yeah, they never really was actually developing for most of the years after it's announcement. In some concept stage or what you call it, at least going by the more recent info on Versus XIII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2012)

I say they should wait about 4 more years to get everything exactly right and release it at the end of the PS3's cycle.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 21, 2012)

For fucks sake, how do you get a multiple page discussion from a fucking kotaku article


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 21, 2012)

What's the problem with Kotaku?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> For fucks sake, how do you get a multiple page discussion from a fucking kotaku article



Why do you even care?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> For fucks sake, how do you get a multiple page discussion from a fucking kotaku article



I dunno, but it's hilarious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

Because every other site and their mother has decided to jump in and repost the same thing  That's class A journalism for you


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

It's the end of the world.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> For fucks sake, how do you get a multiple page discussion from a fucking kotaku article



It's the only news we have on Versus this summer surprise


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess we have to wait till September to find out anything new


----------



## lathia (Jul 21, 2012)

Wasn't there some rumors about FFXV as well? It's probably just a reaction out of those. People want something to be canceled so something else can emerge.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm usually not one who cares for Kotaku but at least they did mark it as a rumour unlike other sites that are regurgitating it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh don't mind me guys, I'm just sitting here with my popcorn while seeing how you're all taking this seriously.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

Why I dont get is, how come there isnt even a fking website about this game yet?


----------



## Corruption (Jul 21, 2012)

It's quite possible that the game has been cancelled. However, I'm not convinced until the rumor is actually confirmed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2012)

Fans rage over Final Fantasy versus XIII cancellation – Video Games Update

Yesterday Kotaku stated that an anonymous source had informed the website that Square Enix had cancelled Final Fantasy versus XIII (FFv13) and the publisher was not going to officially announce the cancellation so that the share prices would not be affected.

This rumour has lead to an uproar from Playstation 3 gamers as many Japanese Role Playing Game (RPG) fans were eagerly awaiting the title and they feel that Square Enixs has ‘betrayed’ them for the second time.

The first time was when Square Enix announced that Final Fantasy XIII (FF13) will no longer be exclusive to the Playstation 3 and will make it to the Xbox 360.

Gamers have flooded the official Final Fantasy forums and are demanding that Square Enix to confirm or deny the rumour. Square Enix has been known to let a game become Vapourware and not announce any official cancellation news as was the case with the Playstation 3 version of The Last Remnant.

The Last Remnant was a JRPG built on the Unreal Engine 3 and was planned to be released for the Xbox 360, Playstation 3 and the PC. While the game came out on the Xbox 360 and the PC, Square Enix announced that the Playstation 3 version would be delayed. The game is yet to be released on Sony’s console with no official news of it being cancelled but it is clear to everyone that the game is dead and will never see the light of day on the Playstation 3.

Some gamers are refusing to believe the rumour, claiming it to be an elaborate hoax as so far there has been no official confirmation from Square Enix regarding the status of FFv13. Gamers are hoping that Square Enix is preparing something special for the 25th Anniversary of the Final Fantasy series and are optimistic that the game will resurface soon.

There have also been other contradicting rumours that Square Enix is still working on FFv13 and is set to reveal the game at the Tokyo Game Show 2012 (TGS 2012). After the announcement of Final Fantasy XV (FF15) there has also been speculation that FFv13 has simply gone through a name change and is now FF15 but this has also left gamers wondering if the game will still be exclusive to Playstation 3 or has it gone multi-platform now.

lets all rage,so we get some news and confirmation we(fans) while *some(gamers) (Noctis)* can sit still


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2012)

Resources are reported to have been reallocated to Final Fantasy XV.
by IGN Luke Karmali JULY 20, 2012

Reports are surfacing that Final Fantasy Versus XIII, which has been in development since 2006, has been cancelled.

Kotaku is claiming that the planned PS3 exclusive has been canned quietly by Square Enix after it hasn't been seen in some time.

“
The company has allegedly made the decision to let the game fade away rather than officially announce its cancellation due to concerns over stock prices.

The company has allegedly made the decision to let the game fade away rather than officially announce its cancellation due to concerns over stock prices. There has been much speculation over the past year that the writing was on the wall after the title was conspicuously absent from conventions.

In fact, the last time the game was mentioned was back in May when designer Tetsuya Nomura told Game Informer that "We would like to ask for your patience on an official announcement for this title. It always takes time when tackling the challenge of doing something completely new, but we are doing our best to bring information to the fans as quickly as we can. Your patience is greatly appreciated."


Kotaku also reports that resources used to make the game were folded into what will become Final Fantasy XV a few months back.

We reached out to Square Enix for comment, but were told the company wouldn't comment on speculation or rumours. Whether true or not, an official cancellation would be better than simply letting the game become "vaporware", where its existence is never referenced again.

Final Fantasy Versus XIII was originally announced in 2006 as part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series of games. The other games two games in the series announced at the same time, Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Type-0 have both been released, and Final Fantasy XIII-2 has also been announced and launched since.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2012)

betraying them, :haaw
console loyalty :doublehaaw


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> betraying them, :haaw
> console loyalty :doublehaaw


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2012)

Square Enix's only comment on whether the game is still in development or not is the following statement: 'We have no information on the status of Final Fantasy Versus XIII, but will be sure to update you as it becomes available.'

Read more: 

NEWS NOW SPREAD ALl OVER THE iNTERNET AND GLOBAL NEWSPAPERS 
kOTAKU


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess we won't know for sure until September..:/


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully they'll just turn it into Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't care what they do with it, i just want to know its not canceled. Fuck, do you know how long people have been waiting for this game? I'm just like "do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" to SE, just do it, just tell me that its canceled so i can henceforth label you the most incompetent large scale publisher and developer this generation


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2012)

Like SE actually care about the fans ck


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Like SE actually care about the fans



They don't really need to care. Millions will still buy their games regardless of what games they release.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> They don't really need to care. Millions will still buy their games regardless of what games they release.



I never bought XIII or XIII-2


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2012)

No one actually has. It was all a huge bluff. A mind trick


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2012)

Well its not true,I bought both for ￥5 ，I can easily see Noel Kreisis turn into Noctis and Stella is Yul . Noctis can I just call you Noel from now on?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Square Enix's only comment on whether the game is still in development or not is the following statement: 'We have no information on the status of Final Fantasy Versus XIII, but will be sure to update you as it becomes available.'
> 
> Read more:
> 
> ...



That quote is from the Game Informer magazine article before the Rumour came up.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't care what they do with it, i just want to know its not canceled. Fuck, do you know how long people have been waiting for this game? I'm just like "do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" to SE, just do it, just tell me that its canceled so *i can henceforth label you the most incompetent large scale publisher *and developer this generation



This is ridiculous. As a publisher, Square Enix is golden. No way in hell are they incompetent in publishing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, now they just fuck up in the actual game development thing nowadays.


----------



## lathia (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know if I'll be happy or sad if it does get canceled. I just wished SE would pump out more new games. Use the 3DS and Vita for new "low" budget tittles. Or remake FFV, VI, and IX already!


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 21, 2012)

That is some pretty disappointing news


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> This is ridiculous. As a publisher, Square Enix is golden. No way in hell are they incompetent in publishing.



They dissolved Cavia. FUCKING. CAVIA.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2012)

The company was much better before the merger, now they just kind of blow.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 21, 2012)

Eh, it could be worse. They're still not as terrible as EA is.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol square enix took trolling to all new heights


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2012)

"The first time was when Square Enix announced that Final Fantasy XIII (FF13) will no longer be exclusive to the Playstation 3 and will make it to the Xbox 360." Darn we have been betrayed by square so many times


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Lol *Kotaku* took trolling to all new heights



Fixed it for you.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The company was much better before the merger, now they just kind of blow.



No, they weren't


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No, they weren't



When they used to make a more a varied line up and got everything out on time? I think so, they were pumping out excellence back then.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2012)

lol Kotaku

Kotaku is like Fox News of the gaming world


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2012)

Nois said:


> lol Kotaku
> 
> Kotaku is like Fox News of the gaming world



Then what is IGN?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2012)

They just ran out of ideas for the battle system and story and excuses thats how it is. ck


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> When they used to make a more a varied line up and got everything out on time? I think so, they were pumping out excellence back then.



good games do not make a good company

people need to stop making this correlation


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then what is IGN?



Followers of Kotaku


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2012)

5 reasons i anticipated Versus 13.





1. Nomura was overseeing the project.

2. His clothing designs were NOT going to be used for the project.

3.  Hajime Tabata was working on the script directly (writer of both Crisis Core and Type-0's stories, the best games to have come out on Sony's portable systems ever)

4. Nojima was working on the overall scenario(again, the director of Crisis Core)

5. I enjoyed what i saw of the combat, the story, the world, and the atmosphere.



I will join whatever group i have to to petition Square to actually say something about this game and its status. Everything literally pointed to one of the best games SE has made in a long time.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> good games do not make a good company
> 
> people need to stop making this correlation



Why would gamers care about anything else other than good games?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 5 reasons i anticipated Versus 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weren't you the one badmouthing Kingdom Hearts some time ago? 

Anyways just wait for SE's response, they can't keep quiet about the shit storm happening over the internet for too long. And if they are (Which is possible for SE) then I guess they need to fire Wada


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Weren't you the one badmouthing Kingdom Hearts some time ago?



What does what i think about KH's current trajectory have to do with this? I thought KH1, KHCOM/RECOM and KH2's stories were fine. It was only after they went into convoluted side story land that i had something to say about it in regards to Nomura. And even that has no bearing on Nomura, Tabata, or Nojima's talents at making a standalone game.

As far as i know, their combined talents have had the best reception out of every Final Fantasy this generation. Crisis core was excellent and Type Zero was also excellent.  Its only a shame they were on handhelds so they got limited exposure. 



> Anyways just wait for SE's response, they can't keep quiet about the shit storm happening over the internet for too long. And if they are (Which is possible for SE) then I guess they need to fire Wada




That's what i've heard they've been planning to do though if this rumor is true :/ Why can't some interviewer or whatever just throw the question out there to get some answers here, what are they going to lie and say "oh no we're working on it, its going great"?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Why would gamers care about anything else other than good games?



because economic situations, arketing strategies and the like greatly affect the industry, hell people are up in arms over shit like DLCsand microtransactions.  Just being "whatever games are good." leads to shit like that and worse. The gaming industry isn't isolated in its own little bubble of awesome platformers and dudebroness.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> because economic situations, arketing strategies and the like greatly affect the industry, hell people are up in arms over shit like DLCsand microtransactions.  Just being "whatever games are good." leads to shit like that and worse. The gaming industry isn't isolated in its own little bubble of awesome platformers and dudebroness.



But gamers have simple needs. Good games. Company can be making millions would you support them if they made games you didn't like?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Or half-assed rush ports of good games with on-disc/cartridge DLC with a dash of online-passes.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2012)

yes

because people are stupid

this is not something new.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 22, 2012)

^^
Oh shit, we have something here...

Pro-tip: a non-stupid guy doesn't post 15k+post on an anime forum in less than three years.

Gamers, as its name may suggest(i know, it's a bit difficult), are people who play *games*, thus the only thing that makes them support a company is and should be the quality of their games..


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2012)

Goobtachi said:


> ^^
> Oh shit, we have something here...
> 
> *Pro-tip: a non-stupid guy doesn't post 15k+post on an anime forum in less than three years.*
> ...



I never said I wasn't stupid.

Even in spite of that. What does post count have anything at all to do with intelligence? Unless you're trying to prove your own lack of with by attacking something so trivial as it.

edit: I don't need babies first definitions either, I know what a gamer is, I know what gamers do, that doesn't mean how gamers in general treat the industry is the right model.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyway Kotaku basically forced SE to show Versus in the 25th Ani or TGS, lets thank them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> good games do not make a good company
> 
> people need to stop making this correlation



Well there is also how they treat their customers, which both Square and Capcom used to have great connections with the community, not any more though.

I do think Square was a better company than how the Square Enix currently is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Anyway Kotaku basically forced SE to show Versus in the 25th Ani or TGS, lets thank them.



I doubt SE even knows about the "leak" if it turns out to be true or not.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 22, 2012)

what                         leak?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2012)

The information that says that they canceled the project. Obviously if they want it to fade away and hope people don't find out, then that would be classified as a leak if people do find out


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2012)

>mfw Versus shows up at TGS alive and well


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 22, 2012)

i doubt its cancelled


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2012)

Goobtachi said:


> ^^
> Oh shit, we have something here...
> 
> *Pro-tip: a non-stupid guy doesn't post 15k+post on an anime forum in less than three years.
> ...



Don't be a dick.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Anyway Kotaku basically forced SE to show Versus in the 25th Ani or TGS, lets thank them.



Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

What Kotaku posted has no bearing on what SE will show. They didn't force them to do anything


----------



## Angelus (Jul 23, 2012)

I always wonder why people think that some random rumor floating around the internet could have any kind of impact on companies.

If it wasn't for fanboys and -girls immediately contacting SE about the Kotaku article in their panic and despair, SE probably wouldn't even know about it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2012)

Now, imma sit back and chillout while they come up with final fantasy 13-13


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

^ First there's Noctis, now there's Nois.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What Kotaku posted has no bearing on what SE will show. They didn't force them to do anything


SE Nothing showing anything about Versus means we can closed this thread,SE Showing something means Kotaku is wrong,but they put pressure on them,so they can't make anymore excuses


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> SE Nothing showing anything about Versus means we can closed this thread,SE Showing something means Kotaku is wrong,but they put pressure on them,so they can't make anymore excuses



As i said, what a blog says about a game does not affect a companies strategy. What SE does or does not show at TGS will not be impacted by a story Kotaku ran, Kotaku put pressure on NOONE.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> As i said, what a blog says about a game does not affect a companies strategy. What SE does or does not show at TGS will not be impacted by a story Kotaku ran, Kotaku put pressure on NOONE.



Kotaku rumour - stir fans = consumers  > who demands answers = pressure -> SQ Response


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

You seem to not understand how these things work. Even if SE canceled the game, they are not going to comment on the game over their stock prices or whatever. So what the fans say is definitely not going to matter over that.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 23, 2012)

Squeenix response will be the same as every other company when rumors swirl "we don't comment on rumors and *insert ambiguous statement that neither confirms or denies rumors here*"


Its what every other company does, this will be no different.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You seem to not understand how these things work. Even if SE canceled the game, they are not going to comment on the game over their stock prices or whatever. So what the fans say is definitely not going to matter over that.



Fans are the sole reason why SE existed.
it's about Versus existence and Square HAVE NO CHOICE, but to respond at some point, fans have the power because they have the freaking 'CAPITAL MONEY' its like if I have the money ,I buy NF and ban the MOFOS If i wanted to. We support SE,We have money.

A Company can't exist without Consumers. they'll do whatever to satisfy them,Rule number 1. SE will be forced to respond by October. Or this is done. and Noctis can give up hope.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 23, 2012)

Stock prices dropped as they should be today, I am very happy they deserved it by 3%


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL at everyone hating FFXIII. I have both FFXIII and FFXIII-2, and while I have not finished FFXIII (and I won't finish it anytime soon), I have played enough to get a feel for the game. Personally, I enjoy it so far. Maybe not as much as Xenoblade Chronicles, but certainly a lot more than FFVII, which is massively overrated.

But I would certainly go for FFXIII-3, and it would probably be awesome.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

> but certainly a lot more than FFVII, which is massively overrated.



I agree with you good sir. FFIX and FFX are much better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII was a massively flawed game and almost everyone can see that. The game is linear as hell, the characters are boring and the world is completely uninteresting. 

Whether or not one thinks FF7 is overrated or not is irrelevant. Comparing XIII or XIII-2 to any of the older games is ridiculous. Its clearly a matter of production values over actual content.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 23, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII is not overrated, just loved more! it differs from one person to another person what they like and which game they like more than the other one! By the looks of it FFVII is more loved and liked more than any other FF game meaning FFVII is the best loved game by Square!

Just because one group loves FFX more than FFVII does not mean that FFVII is overrated because there is a bigger group who loves FFVII!

So for those who says that other Final Fantasy games are better than VII then get this; _*That's YOUR opinion and not everyones!*_ So before this thread turns into which FF game is better than the other lets get back on topic which is "Final Fantasy Versus XIII"

I'm still shocked by the news I heard, but I will wait for a confirmation from Square-Enix! Versus looked to be promising and the one to satisfy me! KH style battle system and Open World! I hope that the rumors turns out to be false and that Versus is still coming!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

Again, if these rumors are to be believed, we won't get an official statement as the decision was carried out last month with no statement. FFS Square, i hate this


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Again, if these rumors are to be believed, we won't get an official statement as the decision was carried out last month with no statement. FFS Square, i hate this



Yeah, if the rumors are true then we will not get a confirmation from them since they will just let it fade away! if we don't see or hear anything new about Versus this year then that's a confirmation for me that Final Fantasy Versus XIII is cancelled! Which will make me very sad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Final Fantasy XIII was a massively flawed game and almost everyone can see that. The game is linear as hell, the characters are boring and the world is completely uninteresting.



Don't forget the repetitive Paradigm Shift mechanic, bland plot, and no options to switch between playable characters until you reach the later-part of the whole game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

FFIX and FFX had better mini games and side quests than FFVII and FFXIII. As for the Story, all of them are average with FFVII being slightly better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> FFIX and FFX had better mini games and side quests than FFVII and FFXIII. As for the Story, all of them are average with FFVII being slightly better.



I don't pit FF 1-12 against each other because i found them all excellent. Stop trying to deflect my point. The XIII series has been a very underwhelming point for the franchise.




Asakuna no Senju said:


> Don't forget the repetitive Paradigm Shift mechanic, bland plot, and no options to switch between playable characters until you reach the later-part of the whole game.



The thing i dislike the most is the level cap on the crystarium that unlocks based on plot progression. For people who actually like grinding, its a terrible terrible thing. The whole game was based around the characters and plot. But when the plot is stupid, convoluted and boring, and the characters are irritating, annoying or downright offensive, that makes your game pretty shocking.  

*To be clear*, i liked certain things in XIII, and i disliked certain things in XIII. I'm not going to say that it was all bad. But for a numbered title in the franchise, it was controversial, and disappointing when put up against the previous numbered entrees. And the sequel only, in my opinion, put a band aid on a large infected wound. 

This is why people were looking forward to Versus XIII. The people behind the project had excellent credentials. The characters looked nice instead of 80s rejects like XIII, the gameplay looked good and the story seemed very interesting from what we could glean of it.

So, going back to my original point, attacking Versus 13 because people are angry that, as a company, SE places more priority on 13 than Versus should not come as any sort of surprise, especially when you have people who have waited as long as they have for this game.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 23, 2012)

The lvl cap in the first 13 is undefendable, also the inability to revisit the beginning area's is disgusting. Anything past that is nit picking and preference really. The character's aren't even that bad, they suffer only from the limitation of linearity. Oh and I found the enemy design lacking. Other than that 13 was one of my favorite ff's, 13-2 stands with 9 as my favorite. Again it needed better enemy design, especial considering it had the hole pokemon thing going. Fetch quests were dumb the end. 

Also lmao at 7 not being overrated. I've played it...I dropped it, good for its time? yes. it has aged badly, something 4-6 and 8-10 did not do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

Overrated is not a word. Its a preference. A non term designed to attack things that are popular that a specific person doesn't like. It comes down to subjectivity on whether or not you think the subject is good. 



XIII has flaws. That is not a subjective observation, it is a fact. Compared to previous entrees, it is a step BACKWARD. Whether or not you enjoyed the game is besides the point. I can say i enjoyed playing FFXIII and FFXIII-2, because i did, they were decent games. But did they have major flaws that i thought brought the overall product down? Yes i did.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 23, 2012)

The problem I had with XIII was the characters and it was to linear

About versus 13 we havn't had information in months,it's sad, but the rumor is coming out to be true.Witch I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Overrated is not a word. Its a preference. A non term designed to attack things that are popular that a specific person doesn't like. It comes down to subjectivity on whether or not you think the subject is good.
> 
> 
> 
> XIII has flaws. That is not a subjective observation, it is a fact. Compared to previous entrees, it is a step BACKWARD. Whether or not you enjoyed the game is besides the point. I can say i enjoyed playing FFXIII and FFXIII-2, because i did, they were decent games. But did they have major flaws that i thought brought the overall product down? Yes i did.



If you really want to get down to subjectivity  and its core nothing is fact. Only a perspective.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 24, 2012)

Yoichi Wada said versus isnt cancelled:



> ヴェルサスがキャンセルされたってデマ流してるやつがいるらしい。ﾌﾌ..たった今ヴェルサス定例会議が終わったとこ。今日プレゼンされた街なんぞ見たら腰抜かすでぇ～w



from twitter: 

translation:


> "It seems someone is spreading a false rumor about Versus being cancelled. Heh, just a few moments ago a regularity meeting for Versus ended. If you were to see the city etc. presented today, you'd wouldn't be able to stand from surprise, lol."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

>mfw when everyone's Overreactions meant nothing in the end


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2012)

It's Kotaku, never trust their "sources".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a coverup don't listen to him


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 24, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Yoichi Wada said versus isnt cancelled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank god something was released addressing this pour excuse for an attention grab.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

Apparently the Cityscape could make our mouths drop..... DAT HYPE!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2012)

I bet all of the cityscape is just background you can't reach and looks pretty.
If it isn't I'll give you the needed nonexistent amount of money for the nonexistent game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 24, 2012)

there was an article on this month's game informer about the new crysalis engine or whatever its called

they showed test footage from something that could be speculated to be a ffxv 

apparently the lightning is super cool now and details on the faces are super improved and the motion is more real or something


so the city scape probably has some of that stuff then too right? detailed shit and new lighting 
oh it blows my mind


----------



## Flynn (Jul 24, 2012)

Even from the gameplay trailer that we saw last year, the cityscape already looked wonderful. Using a new engine that's better than what we've seen, I can't really imagine how great it'll look.

But, I just want to see a live demo more than anything.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 24, 2012)

What's this, super credible kotaku spewed some retarded bullshit? Imposhibru


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2012)

I will rage if this game is not cancelled. 

@Inuhanyou
Im not trying to deflect your point nor I was replying to your post, I was just saying that I love those 2 games than VII and XIII combined.


----------



## lathia (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are in debt to Kotaku. Now you can talk about this "amazing city" and speculate for another year until new info is released!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Yoichi Wada said versus isnt cancelled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he is lying... this game is canned long time ago..


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2012)

You see what I mean now Inuy, we fans have the power 

With 3% stock price dropped,he had to answer to us HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA
Kotaku nice one. Thank you.

suckers.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy this game isn't canceled. Been waiting on this game patiently.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep,after confirming the rumors ,stock price back to normal straightway.
Don't let us wait too long SE,You know what happens next right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO!~

 that's all i was waiting for, a confirmation or denial. And now that i know it isn't canceled, my nerves can be put to rest


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 24, 2012)

So its not cancelled? SO what? It still will never come out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

Of course it will. From what we know, it was started last year. So its going to take a bit to get everything fleshed out. I say sometime next year, maybe Winter.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 24, 2012)

2-3 years from now and then everyone will be disappointed how bad the game is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2012)

Latest release date should be 2014,I mean really. No more waiting


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2012)

2 years is no more waiting?

lol, anyways this should be out next year


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2012)

I swear to God if this game isn't X tier quality, I will give up on all SE games cept KH.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2012)

News of the fucking century: Shitaku blurts out more false headlines for traffic and attention whoring.

Truly an unexpected turn of events.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 24, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Don't let us wait too long SE,You know what happens next right.



Duke Nukem Forever happens, that's what. Games should never take eight years to make, they should be finished within three or four at the very most, otherwise the costs involved become prohibitive and the profitability shrinks further. Even if they do eventually release this game, they must realise by now that it won't be profitable...

It'd have to somehow outsell even FFXIII, which isn't happening unless they make it multiplatform and rename it FFXV.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

You do realize that the game wasn't actually IN full development for 6 years right?  As has been said over and over, it only started production last year. Up until that point, only a small team had been dedicated to the project. So technically, its only been about a year and a half in development

Which is why i said last time that they should not have announced it so early if they weren't ready.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, right. That's totally believable. "Oh look, we're going to announce a game in 2006 but not start development on it for another five years!"

The only reason Nomura said that was to buy himself more time, since acting like they only started development last year means they can release it in 2016 and say it only took as long to develop as FFXIII.

They simply don't go announcing games five years before they even start development - even FFXIII had been in development for two years before they formally announced it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

So what have we learned today class? Never trust Kotaku


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2012)

But they talk bout vidyas mang.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Yeah, right. That's totally believable. "Oh look, we're going to announce a game in 2006 but not start development on it for another five years!"
> 
> The only reason Nomura said that was to buy himself more time, since acting like they only started development last year means they can release it in 2016 and say it only took as long to develop as FFXIII.
> 
> They simply don't go announcing games five years before they even start development - even FFXIII had been in development for two years before they formally announced it.







And you have no proof of your claims whatsoever, while i do. So what does that say? Also, it wasn't just Nomura who said that, it was also Wada, who said it in regards to both Versus XIII AND Type Zero.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 24, 2012)

Because apparently some people haven't seen it? Assuming from a few posts back.

That's most likely why it's taking so long now, they're obviously using this engine for Versus now and there's no way that it'll be released for this generation, even if it wasn't using it it's just taking too long to make (it's called Luminous by the way). They'll probably release it right after the PS4 comes out, or if they're smart, get as much money as possible by putting it on both $ony and M$ next gen consoles which will have games probably go up $10 if the past is any indication (we all know they need it, AND they're trying to continue XIII? yeah), and never make us wait this long again.

Personally I want 6 years of worthwhile DLC (free or very cheap) to make up for all that time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

^ They aren't using Luminous engine for versus XIII, they are using a prototype version of the lighting code from luminous ONLY, with a custom built engine designed for this game specifically. Basically, a hybrid engine for this game. Its not luminous engine itself.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, Nomura is all gungho about not making this game perfect, clearly after almost a decade.

They're going to use the luminous engine.


----------



## lathia (Jul 24, 2012)

I blame FF13-2 and any other game that took resources from SE!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Yes, Nomura is all gungho about not making this game perfect, clearly after almost a decade.
> 
> They're going to use the luminous engine.



They are not "going" to use anything. 

1. Luminous engine itself is not fully optimized and completed yet. 

2. Versus 13 is already in production and already confirmed to have a custom built engine on top of the lighting code from an earlier version of Luminous. 



Its right there in black and white


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, I knew that rumor was utter bullshit. I can't wait to see the Cityscape!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2012)

Wait, if what you guys said was true and SE just started last year?? Then they're just working on the Japanese version which would take atleast 2 years, afterwards they will work on the English version which will take about 2 or 3 more years...right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait, if what you guys said was true and SE just started last year?? Then they're just working on the Japanese version which would take atleast 2 years, afterwards they will work on the English version which will take about 2 or 3 more years...right?



Lol thats waaay off xD

The past 6 years before they entered production was all about Concept design and preparations for getting into Production. Once they got that straightened out, they started actual coding and development on the game last year. English Version will NOT take 2 years, probably at most 2 months. All they need to do for the english version is get English VA's to voice dub the characters and translate text from ingame to english.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

They will probably be looking at a worldwide release, which means they are going to be doing what XIII did, and do all versions in parallel. Basically, the international version should not be too far behind the Japanese release


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They will probably be looking at a worldwide release, which means they are going to be doing what XIII did, and do all versions in parallel. Basically, the international version should not be too far behind the Japanese release



This is what Im hoping for. Once the Japanese Version of Game is done, they stall from release until English Version is done.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 24, 2012)

This game is too old to be using the next gen engine.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So what have we learned today class? Never trust Kotaku



To Thank Kotaku more like,  you think Wada would speak,if there wasn't a rumor? 

Its was fun while it lasted,the mini drama,Noctis was like crying,it relief for him and most people


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> To Thank Kotaku more like,  you think Wada would speak,if there wasn't a rumor?
> 
> Its was fun while it lasted,the mini drama,*Noctis was like crying*,it relief for him and most people



There was no crying at all. I never gave one damn about that Kotaku article because I knew from the beginning they were bsing.

All we got from Wada is that he came out of a Versus meeting... Do you think I would want to know about that?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> There was no crying at all. I never gave one damn about that Kotaku article because I knew from the beginning they were bsing.
> 
> All we got from Wada is that he came out of a Versus meeting... Do you think I would want to know about that?



Well,I guess you do want to know,because you jump out immediately to the thread after that link was post and goes ' knew it' if there wasn't confirmation today,we would guess you wouldn't pop up anytime soon,and still wondering around unsure what to do.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Well,I guess you do want to know,because you jump out immediately to the thread after that link was post and goes ' knew it' if there wasn't confirmation today,we would guess you wouldn't pop up anytime soon,and *still wondering around unsure what to do*.



Haha, The rumour just brought more trolls to gamefaqs. That was all that annoyed me because of it. Other than that, I was unaffected.

Whether if SE confirmed it or not, I have the common sense to know that Versus isn't canceled. Even Inuhanyou had the same mindset.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2012)

Which mindset


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 5 reasons i anticipated Versus 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This mindset.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

lol it has been confirmed that, it was just a silly rumor. From a tweet of the president of square itself.

btw, the only thing that this game has to do with crisis core and the other square bullshit, is Nomura being the designer of them. That's why the stories of those games where bleeergh.
But Versus is done by top notch old school FF people, so it will be the best Final fantasy game in decades!!!


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> lol it has been confirmed that, it was just a silly rumor. From a tweet of the president of square itself.
> 
> btw, the only thing that this game has to do with crisis core and the other square bullshit, is Nomura being the designer of them. That's why the stories of those games where bleeergh.
> *But Versus is done by top notch old school FF people, so it will be the best Final fantasy game in decades!!!*



Setting yourself up for disappointment ya know that right?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait, if what you guys said was true and SE just started last year?? Then they're just working on the Japanese version which would take atleast 2 years, afterwards they will work on the English version which will take about 2 or 3 more years...right?



If it took them five years to develop Final Fantasy XIII, and if Versus XIII is supposed to be this massive open space game with a huge world map and a large number of locations, I think it's easy to figure that the game will take far longer than two years to develop. If they really did start developing only last year, we'll be fortunate to see the game released before the end of 2016 - that'd equal the five years it took FFXIII to be developed.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 24, 2012)

So... Then this game'll proably come out by the time the PS4 and next Xbox come out?

Jesus... Well, looks like I was right. Oh well. Too bad though. There'll probably be no backwards compatibility for PS3 games, knowing Sony.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> If it took them five years to develop Final  Fantasy XIII, and if Versus XIII is supposed to be this massive open  space game with a huge world map and a large number of locations, I  think it's easy to figure that the game will take far longer than two  years to develop. If they really did start developing only last year,  we'll be fortunate to see the game released before the end of 2016 -  that'd equal the five years it took FFXIII to be developed.




Yo, there are so many smaller and other factors to count in when trying to compare the dev time for 2 different games than just the size of the map and locations. You can't really calculate it that way.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2012)

Still won't be better then FF12


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2012)

10 and 12 were amazing  (cept that stupid amount of political bullshit that was in 12)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Setting yourself up for disappointment ya know that right?



I DONT GIVE A FRRAAAGIN DINO S**T!!! 

Cause I know it will have a better story telling than Toriyama's disappointment BS, it cant be as disappointing as XIII.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2012)

that trash doesn't die mindset.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2012)

Shit. I guess the game's not cancelled then. 

They better bring us a Triple Triad like cards mini game and some Blitzball too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2012)

When it comes to the story, mafia Final Fantasy just sounds badass.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 24, 2012)

i actually like crisis core


i like dirge of cerberus the most though

any of the people that worked on that one working on versus? i loved those hidden little things you had to shoot. the gameplay was fun to me. the design of the worlds was good for a ff game as well. not too linear. it has nice replay value as well.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i actually like crisis core
> 
> 
> i like* dirge of cerberus the most* though
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2BGsqtY1o0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i like dirge of cerberus the most though



but why?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

Crisis core and Type Zero are tied for best story and characters of an FF this gen bar none. Now personally that's not a barometer for quality considering the rest of the FF's this gen, but i will say that these two games quality was up there with the quality i actually expect from Final Fantasy, not supbar XIII and broken 14. 

Square still has great people working at that company. They just need opportunities to work on projects instead of getting shafted by mediocre people like Toriyama directing the games.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2012)

are you guys making fun of me why i dont understand...?

i liked the game

i guess the story could be better and the bosses more different.......?

but i loved the gameplay and stuff 

i loved crisis core's story


i want to play type-zero but it doesnt seem to be coming to usa any time ever




i tried playing ff12 once but idk i stopped all those license things and shit were too annoying to deal with


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

Nobody is making fun of you Azn


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2012)

is there something im missing..

do they all hate DoC? did i spell it wrong...??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

DOC's game design was a mess. Cut-scenes were pretty though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty pays whores not games.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2012)

but i loved its game design! simple shooting!


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you think its possible one of the reasons FFVS13 is taking so long, is because they may rename it to FF15? It seems like they are putting a lot of time, and effort into it. It also seems a lot different that 13, so it would be kind of a waste to have it as a spin off type game. I feel like VS13 might be worthy enough to be its own separate title.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

I doubt they will do that. I could slightly see they renaming it to FF Versus without the XIII, but not 15.

And we already know why it has been taking so long. Because proper development didn't start until last year...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Do you think its possible one of the reasons FFVS13 is taking so long, is because they may rename it to FF15? It seems like they are putting a lot of time, and effort into it. It also seems a lot different that 13, so it would be kind of a waste to have it as a spin off type game. I feel like VS13 might be worthy enough to be its own separate title.



Nah, it was just Nomura being divided amongst so many projects these past few years, Kingdom Hearts 3D being one of them


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2012)

FFXV (15) is already in plans of development IIRC. Its a completely seperate game from Versus so I doubt Versus will get it's name changed to 15.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2012)

lol really people? you guys believe this game still alive? lololol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol really people? you guys believe this game still alive? lololol





Its not hard to believe when we know SE has periodic meetings about this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't believe him. I want Square Enix others top dogs to say otherwise..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Its not hard to believe when we know SE has periodic meetings about this game.



They said they were having meetings about the game.
Not what kind of meetings.
*"So they still think we are making this game should we break the news to them or not I mean our stocks would take a dive if we told the truth."
"Lets let them think that for 20 years or so and make is our backup FF7."
"Good idea meeting adjourned lets have several more to act like we are busy." *
Or something like that.
Or maybe.
*"We already finished the game should we release it now?"
"Nah lets cut it up into several different games and lots of DLC already on the discs."
"What sections will we put in DLC and discs?"
"I dunno lets have several meetings to figure it out." *

But really until anything new comes out on this game at all... which it really should have considering how oh so great it should be.I wouldn't believe them. 
Personally I blame Capcom, I have my reasons.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2012)

> "We already finished the game should we release it now?"
> "Nah lets cut it up into several different games and lots of DLC already on the discs."
> "What sections will we put in DLC and discs?"
> "I dunno lets have several meetings to figure it out."



Every Capcom meeting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

Capcom lives on that stuff bro. All day every day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 25, 2012)

meetings


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They said they were having meetings about the game.
> Not what kind of meetings.
> *"So they still think we are making this game should we break the news to them or not I mean our stocks would take a dive if we told the truth."
> "Lets let them think that for 20 years or so and make is our backup FF7."
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if Cacpcom did that if they had Versus XIII.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Every Capcom meeting.





Inuhanyou said:


> Capcom lives on that stuff bro. All day every day.



You also forgot about the ritual human sacrifice every meeting, and how they all guffaw like cliche final villains at how much money they can squeeze out of the game consumer.

SQUEEEENIX have different tactics. They use manatees to figure out all of their business decisions.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck you Square Enix.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

That came out of left field, why Fuck them?


----------



## EJ (Jul 26, 2012)

No FF versus


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> No FF versus



You mean that its not out yet?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 26, 2012)

He means there is no such thing as FF versus

FF versus 13 on the other hand exists


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That came out of left field, why Fuck them?



Perhaps fuck them in general?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2012)

> But really until anything new comes out on this game at all... which it really should have considering how oh so great it should be.I wouldn't believe them.
> Personally I blame Capcom, I have my reasons.



I blame the guy who invented DLC. He should have his dick castrated.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I blame the guy who invented DLC. He should have his dick castrated.



Oh heavens no... DLC itself isn't a problem. It's the way it's handled.

Let's just look at it this way. What to do with DLC? Make sure that it actually ADDS onto the game like how GTAIV's DLC did and make sure not to do it just to milk in more money with that type of lazy day one DLC fuckery. Capcom is showing everyone what not to do with DLC. Don't make such bullshit On-Disc DLC. In SFXT, the characters that are DLC would've been characters that needed to be unlocked via completing story mode in the previous gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2012)

Any monetary system can be abused if there is enough greed involved. DLC, FPS, subscription based, anything really.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2012)

That's why DLCs should never existed in the first place anyway. All of those companies from the get go know the potential money grubbing they can do with DLC, its only a matter of who does it first and how well will it do. And the others saw that sheep buys all the crap they throw at them so the rest follow suit.

DLC is great when its free. But selling us a half-assed game for $60 and with shitload of on-disc content which is like $5 each is bullshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2012)

*Everything We Know About Final Fantasy Versus XIII (Covers 2006-Present)*

)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Everything We Know About Final Fantasy Versus XIII (Covers 2006-Present)*
> 
> )



Similar link is provided in the first post of the thread


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2012)

So....is this the game to revitalize the FF brand  or is it a realm reborn?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Similar link is provided in the first post of the thread


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

Good man


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2012)

There's actually one quote from Nomura (Forgot which interview) that will never leave my mind about this game. 

"*If you try to go to the ends of the world map, then you have too much free time on your hands.*" - Nomura


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

lol he said that?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> lol he said that?



He did, give me 10 minutes and I'll find the andriasang article =S


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> There's actually one quote from Nomura (Forgot which interview) that will never leave my mind about this game.
> 
> "*If you try to go to the ends of the world map, then you have too much free time on your hands.*" - Nomura



It better.
Only reason to buy a ps3.
Who knows if it will come on the 360 or wii U.
That's if it was coming out.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2012)

Well fuck me, this was the closest I could find about the World Maps O.o




I swear I read up somewhere of him saying that exact quote. Usually I keep those particular quotes in mind. Eh might have been something fucking with me =/


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok nvm found it


"If you try to go all the way to the end, it's truly far."

God damn still makes me feel pretty good inside.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

That doesn't say you have too much time on your hands :/


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

Olds news is Old news, are we being serious, we are going back to news from 1 or 2 year ago to get excited about this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

Well there's nothing else right now


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That doesn't say you have too much time on your hands :/



Yeah I noticed that too xD

I remember reading it from some other site that might have altered his wording. Probably why I couldn't find the exact article as fast =S


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

Noctis almost looks like a real person here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

What are you talking about? He IS a real person. He's the prince over it whatever you call it land


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 27, 2012)

considering that isn't real time like philosophy I fail to see the comparison.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What are you talking about? He IS a real person. He's the prince over it whatever you call it land



You lost me Inuhanyou.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Olds news is Old news, are we being serious, we are going back to news from 1 or 2 year ago to get excited about this



It's all they have left.
This game would work on the wii U right? 


Sephiroth said:


> You lost me Inuhanyou.



He's just drunk.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's all they have left.
> This game would work on the wii U right?
> 
> 
> He's just drunk.



Game Specific Engine is optimized for the PS3. So I would think not likely unless they spent a good amount of their current development time changing the engine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Game Specific Engine is optimized for the PS3. So I would think not likely unless they spent a good amount of their current development time changing the engine.


An optimized ps3 game wouldn't have any trouble running on a computer  that outshines it, would it?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An optimized ps3 game wouldn't have any trouble running on a computer  that outshines it, would it?



See there's compatibility issues that revolve around this. If a Game Engine is made specifically for a platform, it will run fine on that platform. However if you attempt to run software given said engine on an unrecognizable platform, you will find undesired results.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2012)

^Like what for instance?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> See there's compatibility issues that revolve around this. If a Game Engine is made specifically for a platform, it will run fine on that platform. However if you attempt to run software given said engine on an unrecognizable platform, you will find undesired results.



Technically one could run ps3 games on the computer flawlessly if they had certain things required.
An emulator that has required file parts from an engine from a handheld to run it would be an example.
I'm sure when games are being made they are made on computers and can be run on them after all.
You can run nintendo games on your computer,psp, and even phones now.
Don't see anything besides legal engine issues stopping it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Like what for instance?



Not recognizing the correct required Libraries in the Kernel space of the Platform is one example. 

@Unlosing Ranger: Emulating games are an entirely different matter. There isn't a existing emulator that can perfectly run PS3 games on the Computer. Hell PCSX2 can't run its PS2 games perfectly like the PS2 can.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Not recognizing the correct required Libraries in the Kernel space of the Platform is one example.
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger: Emulating games are an entirely different matter. There isn't a existing emulator that can perfectly run PS3 games on the Computer. Hell PCSX2 can't run its PS2 games perfectly like the PS2 can.



The ps2 can't run all of it's games perfectly 
I'm using emulators as an example.
You don't need an engine to run games just components that allow the game to run. Uhh this for example.

you need the bios.bin to run it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The ps2 can't run all of it's games perfectly
> I'm using emulators as an example.
> You don't need an engine to run games just components that allow the game to run. Uhh this for example.
> 
> you need the bios.bin to run it.



Which is why I said Emulating games are an entirely different matter. You run a virtual platform on top of your main platform so you can run a platform specific game. There are drawbacks to doing this. You won't get the 100% satisfaction as you will get if you run a game on it's targeted platform


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 28, 2012)

Versus 13


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Which is why I said Emulating games are an entirely different matter. You run a virtual platform on top of your main platform so you can run a platform specific game. There are drawbacks to doing this. You won't get the 100% satisfaction as you will get if you run a game on it's targeted platform


How does the psp run ps1 games then?
Same for vita. 


Inuhanyou said:


> Versus 13



Never heard of it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

13 versus 13.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How does the psp run ps1 games then?
> Same for vita.
> 
> 
> Never heard of it



Backwards Compatibility. The Sony Consoles used the same basic software and base hardware.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RI9n85UlfmY[/YOUTUBE]
Just awesome really.




Sephiroth said:


> 13 versus 13.



Now you are just being silly that won't come out till the ps5 and we all know sony won't exist at that point.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

Brings the hype back a bit doesn't it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

I want semi open world FF in my veins nao +_+

Thanks Noct


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

Open world like FF12 I hope. But what i really care about is it's leveling and customization aspects. I could care less for open world and combat, it's the leveling and customization and end game non-story content I love most in rpg's and Final Fantasy's especially. 13 was terrible because it's leveling and customization system sucked so bad I actually got a headache(I actually did, it really pissed me off). If it doesn't have a decent set up for both of those things, then fuck this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd rather have everything very good that one or two things  i just think that having a big open area to fight in is good and not necessarily something JRPGS are accustomed to


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

Is this game going to be open-world or what?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

Everyone complained about linearity in FF13, but I could have standed the linearity if there was something to think about while closing my eyes and holding up on the analog stick. Lol, maybe in Versus there won't be any depth to the level or item system so instead of holding my stick up ill actually have to look while walking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

If VersusXIII had an open-world field ala-Xenoblade (doubt it but still) then i'd cream my living ass off and pray that the game sees a release date every day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

And why do you like open world so much. Most likely it's just an illusion of player choice but in reality you still do the same thing but in a bigger, prettier area


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

Its not completely "open world" in that eventually you will hit a point that there are loading screens to get to the next area Senju. But the areas themselves are big enough that you sometimes have to drive a car to get around large distances. That's enough for me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't want to use vehicles. This isn't mass effect. Waste of time and money trying to write code to let you drive cars and tanks, when they should be adding more customization and levels.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> I don't want to use vehicles. This isn't mass effect. Waste of time and money trying to write code to let you drive cars and tanks, when they should be adding more customization and levels.



Well that's too bad. I will use vehicles and enjoy them! 

Also, what makes you think a large team can't multitask and put quality into many different areas at a time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

> And why do you like open world so much. Most likely it's just an illusion of player choice but in reality you still do the same thing but in a bigger, prettier area



It's like being an a huge area, but with actual feeling an depth like your almost in a field and stuff like that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well that's too bad. I will use vehicles and enjoy them!
> 
> Also, what makes you think a large team can't multitask



I didn't say the can't multitask, but spending time and money on coding vehicle use has the negative affect of taking time and money from coding other things, obviously. You cannot do two things at once.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not completely "open world" in that eventually you will hit a point that there are loading screens to get to the next area Senju. But the areas themselves are big enough that you sometimes have to drive a car to get around large distances. That's enough for me.



I know. But it would've been nice to see an open-world FF game on the PS3 unless i'm missing something. It would be epic if designed right imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> I didn't say the can't multitask, but spending time and money on coding vehicle use has the negative affect of taking time and money from coding other things, obviously. You cannot do two things at once.



That's what multitasking IS 

The core team has been working at the mechanics of the game for 6 years. When they hit full production last year, its only a matter of actually making a game out of the pieces with a much larger team.  So why do you think they would just now be working at getting those same mechanics smoothed out? 

What your saying doesn't gel in my mind


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> If VersusXIII had an open-*world field ala-Xenoblade *(doubt it but still) then i'd cream my living ass off and pray that the game sees a release date every day.


 is that even possible without spending too much money? remember different consoles, different cost, Plus Monolith Soft team sacrificed characters models because of that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's what multitasking IS
> 
> The core team has been working at the mechanics of the game for 6 years. When they hit full production last year, its only a matter of actually making a game out of the pieces with a much larger team.  So why do you think they would just now be working at getting those same mechanics smoothed out?
> 
> What your saying doesn't gel in my mind



I can definitely tell it doesn't gel. Ok, let's say they had a small group working on the vehicles, and the rest of the team assigned to x task did other stuff, like items and design and stuff. Well that small team could have been working on even MORE items and design stuff instead of vehicles.

-vehicles
+other stuff

How does this not make sense to you? Let's say they have 500 or something items  you can acquire in the game and vehicles. In planning they could have decided to take out the vehicles and add 500 more items in place of the vehicles. 

That's just hypothetical to get the point across


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

I find it funny how something like FFX had a budget of 30 million US dollars, and yet its only recently that this has started to be a problem  I'd say its more about inefficiency and chasing the AAA game design more than technological increases.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2012)

I read in Neogaf, a lot of people making strong cases that the world of Xenoblade is not possible in HD console unless the project went over 50 million US Dollars.. Sometime I wonder if that even correct..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

It would take 30 years to make an HD FF7 current gen graphics with towns!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> I can definitely tell it doesn't gel. Ok, let's say they had a small group working on the vehicles, and the rest of the team assigned to x task did other stuff, like items and design and stuff. Well that small team could have been working on even MORE items and design stuff instead of vehicles.
> 
> -vehicles
> +other stuff
> ...



That makes more sense, but the truth of that matter is, this is the developers vision, to have plenty of gameplay elements. Why would they bother focusing on one or two over everything else they have to do?  You say you want more of XXX and less of XXX, but that hardly means that that would have happened regardless.

Its like saying "man, i wish nintendo would not have wasted all of their R&D on a tablet controller, if they had not have done that, they could have used that money to make the system way more powerful!".

That hardly matters, because that's not what they were intending to begin with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> is that even possible without spending too much money? remember different consoles, different cost, Plus Monolith Soft team sacrificed characters models because of that.



Thats why i said "if". It would've been awesome but yeah, with how much sacrifices Monolith did with Xenoblade i'd have to wonder how it would bode for Versus XIII's case.  Still epic though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thats why i said "if". It would've been awesome but yeah, with how much sacrifices Monolith did with Xenoblade i'd have to wonder how it would bode for Versus XIII's case.  Still epic though.


 at the end, they created one of the best world in video game history.. kudos to them..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, they did indeed......it's reached the status of a cult hit from all it's done.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't forget that Airships are also fully controllable. Not like FFX, but more towards the older FF games =D


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2012)

I was reading all the shit they are packing into this game, and i keep hoping its not a case of over ambition


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I was reading all the shit they are packing into this game, and i keep hoping its not a case of over ambition



Well Im going off of Nomura's history of keeping his word most of the time with his previous games. So I'm gonna trust him on his word or not think that hes over exaggerating his statements.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 30, 2012)

Wonder if this will even be out for PS3?



Lol I managed to get FFXIII-2 with the episode 1 novel for $15 at Best Buy as a gift for a friend's younger brother when it should have been $40+. I was mainly browsing for computer peripherals, but browsed some from time to time. They fucked up on some signing and price advertising.  I was looking at some other games and noticed that sign.  I saw to the side that the regular edition FFXIII-2 was for $40.  I wasn't sure why the one with the book cost so much less.  Regardless I still picked it up and asked the employee said I wanted a price check.  She told me it was $40.  I told her no, it was for $15 and showed her the sign.  She called for a manager.  Though I noticed errors on the ticket, I didn't say anything about it and said that regardless of what happened, this is what was advertised to me.  If I can't get it at that price, I won't get it at all.  To save face, she had no choice, but to approve the purchase.

Now I can see that most people here would ask why I went so far for FFXIII-2 at this late time.  Well you see; Serah is love.  Though my friend's younger brother has played FFXIII, he hasn't played FFXIII-2.  That just cannot be.  He hasn't seen all of what Serah has to offer (with the bikini DLC and all).  I wish to educate him of the wonders of this world.  So I presented to him, FFXIII-2.  May he be blessed with wonders through his Serah experience.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

Goova said:


> Open world like FF12 I hope. But what i really care about is it's leveling and customization aspects. I could care less for open world and combat, it's the leveling and customization and end game non-story content I love most in rpg's and Final Fantasy's especially. 13 was terrible because it's leveling and customization system sucked so bad I actually got a headache(I actually did, it really pissed me off). If it doesn't have a decent set up for both of those things, then fuck this game.



I agree man, aside from the fact that I do care about the combat.



Inuhanyou said:


> Well that's too bad. I will use vehicles and enjoy them!
> 
> Also, what makes you think a large team can't multitask and put quality into many different areas at a time



Using vehicles to travel is going to be pretty neat, Final Fantasy needs to go back to having lots of mini games, I loved the motorcycle mini game in FF7.



Goova said:


> It would take 30 years to make an HD FF7 current gen graphics with towns!



Square was so hoping the public would believe that, at least they admitted now that they're afraid it will kill the franchise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

A purely open-world, with moral choices, and non-linear Final Fantasy will be an epic fail.

It will be like Fallout or TES filled with glitches and game breaking bugs...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> A purely open-world, with moral choices, and non-linear Final Fantasy will be an epic fail.
> 
> It will be like Fallout or TES filled with glitches and game breaking bugs...



That's not really the fault of open world, but more just because Bethesda sucks.

I don't like open world in rpgs either though, you can't pace the game well like that, you still need restrictions to make a balanced gameplay experience.

Semi-open is perfect though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

I think open world has its place. I enjoy WRPGS like Skyrim just fine. The issue is, that's not where i like my JRPG's. I expect them to have a great story and characters to tie everything together.

So even if JRPG's of old had the exact same "create a character forge your own path" type game design, with time that's kind of blown away. Games like Demons and Dark are acceptable though


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2012)

GTA4 had no loading screens when exploring, but the graphics weren't as impressive as they are now 

I'm still waiting for this game


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 31, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I agree man, aside from the fact that I do care about the combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With games like 12 and 13 I think the franchise is already dead. Remaking Final Fantasy 7 might breath life back into FF and make people remember what they loved about FF games in the first place.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 31, 2012)

FF12 is the best game in the series


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> With games like 12 and 13 I think the franchise is already dead. Remaking Final Fantasy 7 might breath life back into FF and make people remember what they loved about FF games in the first place.



Or you know, they could just release Versus 

In my opinion, its impossible for the Final Fantasy franchise to die ,because every numbered entree is basically another franchise, another reinvention unto itself.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> *FF12* is the best game in the series





nope


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 31, 2012)

> On July 20, 2012, Kotaku reported as a rumor that the game had been quietly cancelled by Square Enix, and that an official announcement would not be made.[63] On July 24, 2012, Yoichi Wada confirmed that the rumor was false and that the game is still in development.[64]



I'm inclined to start believing the rumor, despite Wada's dismissal.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> nope



Yep. Playing through FF7 at the moment, it has not aged well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

^ Isn't that why people want the game remade? To preserve the legacy of that game for future generations? 

When people talk about FF7 these days, its not about the archaic battle system or outdated graphics. But about the iconic characters, memorable plotlines and unforgettable experiences that they had 

Also why would one believe an unnamed source over the CEO of the company when he laughs about the rumor itself


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeh, well I am just saying, this is my first time playing through the game, and I laugh at anyone who thinks this game is really good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Goova said:


> Yeh, well I am just saying, this is my first time playing through the game, and I laugh at anyone who thinks this game is really good.



Uh, well you have to split the difference here. Good WHEN? Back then when it was novel for its time? Or now when every other RPG and its mother has reused the same gameplay elements and reinvented them times infinity?

Games like Deus Ex and System Shock have not aged well, but i certainly would not call them "bad games" considering how they were genre changers at the time of release.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, now. I can understand for it's time, but if people continue to tell me these very old Final Fantasy's are great because they used to be great, I'm just going to facepalm.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Goova said:


> Yes, now. I can understand for it's time, but if people continue to tell me these very old Final Fantasy's are great because they used to be great, I'm just going to facepalm.



Aging well has nothing to do with whether or not a game is good or not, keep that in mind.
While the gameplay concepts have stagnated, what's important is what people take from the experience.

For me, games like FF9 are the most polished out of the games of that particular era, and thus hold up the most going forward. I can pop that in anytime and enjoy no matter how long its been.

While games like FF8 and FF7 haven't aged well, that doesn't make their contributions any less valid


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not talking about their contribution and legacy. When you take that away, and nostalgia, you get the result that newer games in the series have become better then the past ones ever were. They might not have better legacies, or have contributed as much toward gaming or it's genre, but the game itself is better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Goova said:


> I'm not talking about their contribution and legacy. When you take that away, and nostalgia, you get the result that newer games in the series have become better then the past ones ever were. They might not have better legacies, or have contributed as much toward gaming or it's genre, but the game itself is better.



I think we're running around in circles here getting tangled up in knots 

Let's take a step back here for a minute.

Your claim here, is that a game is better because its newer and more refined. And an older game that is bound to have more archaic concepts is automatically worse or "not good".

And if anyone disagrees, than they are held up in nostalgia.

How does that make any sense? I don't look at a game like FF13 for example, and say that that is automatically better than all the previous games in the series because it has better graphics or a more refined gameplay system. There are a lot of parts to a game and from those parts comes the notion that the newer games don't measure up to the legacy(that word again) the older games left behind. What happened to item synthesis? What happened to the overwhelming amount of areas to explore? What happened to the replayabliity and secret items to acquire? What happened about great stories and characters?

A game can't take all those concepts away that were slowly built up from previous games in the series and somehow be labeled better because its newer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not  talking about FF13, I hate that game. I'm talking about FF12


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2012)

Final fantasy 12 is that game worth finishing? I stopped at this like dungeonish area when you just get ashe 

But i hate the license shit


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Final fantasy 12 is that game worth finishing? I stopped at this like dungeonish area when you just get ashe
> 
> But i hate the license shit



Man I loved it to death.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok ill give it a try again but i deleted the save and returned it to game stop


----------



## The World (Aug 1, 2012)

Goova said:


> FF12 is the best game in the series



In 10-15 years FF12 will be considered shit and with the same mindset as you, not aged well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2012)

The World said:


> In 10-15 years FF12 will be considered shit and with the same mindset as you, not aged well.



Xenoblade is a much better FFXII, it's already outdated. 

Don't know how people can still think FFXII is good any more.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2012)

What kind of graphics does xenoblade have? Is that a good game? Whats it about?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2012)

The World said:


> In 10-15 years FF12 will be considered shit and with the same mindset as you, not aged well.



Not compared to FF7.
You could still tell what crap looks like in 12.
FF1 looks better than most of FF7.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

Ikr. I am getting so lost in FF7, most of the time I cannot even see places that are supposed to be exits because they're behind big black walls and buildings with crappy pixelated shit. I just end up running in circles because I can't find a simple exit because the graphics suck so much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> What kind of graphics does xenoblade have? Is that a good game? Whats it about?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]

and please guys do not compare any FF game to Xenoblade, it is not even fair.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 1, 2012)

Goova said:


> Ikr. I am getting so lost in FF7, most of the time I cannot even see places that are supposed to be exits because they're behind big black walls and buildings with crappy pixelated shit. I just end up running in circles because I can't find a simple exit because the graphics suck so much.



Press Select.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and please guys do not compare any FF game to Xenoblade, it is not even fair.



Especially if it's something like FFXIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

For me, this is much less about showing the overall quality of the product, and much more about showing how against SE can actually be 

Just run down the list of all the creators of various SE series just being drained into this project


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

Does that have anything to do with affecting FF Versus XIII's dev time?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably. If they are just using up practically everyone they have for this game, its no wonder why it hasn't came out yet.

Now Kagari has said that we'll see something at TGS, so i'm going to wait for that, but its still a terrible thing SE has done.

Makes game that gets mediocre reception. Creates a sequel nobody wants, does it again(rumored).

Makes broken MMO, drains all talent and money on trying to fix said MMO, shuns projects people actually want in an effort to fix said MMO. 

 SE in a nutshell


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2012)

Goova said:


> Ikr. I am getting so lost in FF7, most of the time I cannot even see places that are supposed to be exits because they're behind big black walls and buildings with crappy pixelated shit. I just end up running in circles because I can't find a simple exit because the graphics suck so much.



select will put arrows on the ground that show you where the area transitions are.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

.............S.E.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Its not a good thing at all when your actual game output is slowed to a halt because your too busy on a single project that doesn't need all of this staff to begin with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2012)

They're trying really hard to fix FFXIV, at least the game is already done though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> select will put arrows on the ground that show you where the area transitions are.



That makes it all the more sad.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and please guys do not compare any FF game to Xenoblade, it is not even fair.



I like Xenoblade and all, but come on. It's not god's gift to RPGs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like Xenoblade and all, but come on. It's not god's gift to RPGs.




FF7 certainly isn't.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FF7 certainly isn't.



?

Ok?

Who said it was?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> ?
> 
> Ok?
> 
> Who said it was?



Because it's wild arms 2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

FF7 has a legacy which continues into today's RPG's that's no mistake. But i think that people take the overrated claims to an insane degree. Most people who claim FF7 is the best RPG ever created haven't even played the game itself and instead are going off of the vast material from the expanded universe like Crisis core, and AC.

That's personally why i would like to see a remake of the actual game incorporating everything that has been built into the FF7 franchise so far and have it updated for modern consumption. We all know that the overall game hasn't aged well. I thought that was also why everyone else wanted a remake as well, but maybe i was wrong.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

Well FF14 better be something amazing


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't really care about MMO's that's why i am so pissed  they're basically wasting time i consider much better spent elsewher


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2012)

What's gonna happen is that this new 2.0 game will sell like shit, SE will panic and then devote 350 employee's into making 3.0


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

You like givin me nightmares dont you


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 1, 2012)

Goova said:


> What's gonna happen is that this new 2.0 game will sell like shit, SE will panic and then devote 350 employee's into making 3.0



At least its slightly better than getting any more XIII games


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

XIII just needs to stop, the only thing i look forware to in the compilation is this title. The rest just suck and need to have the plug pulled.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> XIII just needs to stop, the only thing i look forware to in the compilation is this title. The rest just suck and need to have the plug pulled.



SE: WHAT'S THAT? YOU WANT MORE LIGHTNING!? WE CAN'T HEAR YOU!

Fans : NO! WE SAID WE *DON'T* WANT MORE LIGHTNING!

SE: WHAT'S THAT? MORE LIGHTNING!? OKAY!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Aug 1, 2012)

FFXIII-3? Awesome. I really can't wait for this, you guys go wanking off to a game that doesn't exist, meanwhile I'll be playing this amazing series that you knock off just because it isn't FF7. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also why would one believe an unnamed source over the CEO of the company when he laughs about the rumor itself



It was more sarcastic as we still haven't seen the game appear after 7 years of working on it. ;3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


>


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> It was more sarcastic as we still haven't seen the game appear after 7 years of working on it. ;3



Well technically, we have seen it, but not in a completed state


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

Wish we knew what her personality was like, though at least her looks are splendid.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

We can actually glean a lot from Stella from this trailer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Does stella go to the moon?


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wish we knew what her personality was like, though at least her looks are splendid.



She needs a second outfit. I can't see how she can fight properly with a short-ish skirt, but then again Rikku fought in a bikini.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> XIII just needs to stop, the only thing i look forware to in the compilation is this title. The rest just suck and need to have the plug pulled.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Agito is an exceptional game and I don't care what most people say, FFXIII and FXIII-2 have an amazing battle system - and nothing is more important than the battle system in an RPG.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> We can actually glean a lot from Stella from this trailer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Agito is an exceptional game and I don't care what most people say, FFXIII and FXIII-2 have an amazing *auto* battle system - and nothing is more important than the battle system in an RPG.



You mean auto battle system.
Meaning it doesn't apply here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Agito is an exceptional game and I don't care what most people say, FFXIII and FXIII-2 have an amazing battle system - and nothing is more important than the battle system in an RPG.



Senju is talking about the XIII series itself, not overall FNC like Versus and Type Zero(which is awesome btw).

The XIII series i can understand though, it doesn't matter if it has a "good battle system" if the series you've come to enjoy is defined by other things, namely the characters, story, and other elements of gameplay design


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> What a coincidence I was just watching the English Dub Counterpart for it



That's a really good dub. I hope Stella's actual VA will be British. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope the voice actors are pretty varied in terms of range(but not quality), if i have to listen to another Johnny young bosch voiced character..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice fanbdub, i almost mistakened it as another voice-demo. 



> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Agito is an exceptional game and I don't care what most people say, FFXIII and FXIII-2 have an amazing battle system - and nothing is more important than the battle system in an RPG.





> Senju is talking about the XIII series itself, not overall FNC like Versus and Type Zero(which is awesome btw).



Exactly. Type 0 nearly slipped my mind, but I've heard good things about it so i don't have a beef with it. 



> They both seem very polite and well mannered, not especially emo or cold tbh



Which i'm glad for, since the first time i saw Noctis i thought he would be one of those dark and brooding type of characters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

I think its better if the character design betrays the actual personality


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 1, 2012)

I only going to buy the Japanese version,first moment it comes out,because Kaki is voicing Prompto(hot blooded types). English dub should lose this time,since they hired 4 top VA from Japan


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 1, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I only going to buy the Japanese version,first moment it comes out,because Kaki is voicing Prompto(hot blooded types). English dub should lose this time,since they hired 4 top VA from Japan



Way ahead of you 

I'll be preordering this shiit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like Xenoblade and all, but come on. It's not god's gift to RPGs.


 I am not going to argue how great or bad Xenoblade is in here but what I have to say is; Xenoblade= a wake up call for the genre and the impact of the game it is going to be seen in the next 5 to 10 years.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not going to argue how great or bad Xenoblade is in here but what I have to say is; Xenoblade= a wake up call for the genre and the impact of the game it is going to be seen in the next 5 to 10 years.



I highly,_ highly _doubt it. But all we can do is wait and see at this point.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Which i'm glad for, since the first time i saw Noctis i thought he would be one of those dark and brooding type of characters.



inb4 Sasuke


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 2, 2012)

Found this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUgtmEeuIHc[/YOUTUBE]

Im not too fond of Fan Made FMV/AMV's but this one was made decently (Only because the song was pretty good)


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 2, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well FF14 better be something amazing



FF14 was shit, it was an MMO that failed hard. More people still play 15 is the next numbered title due out.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I only going to buy the Japanese version,first moment it comes out,because Kaki is voicing Prompto(hot blooded types). English dub should lose this time,since they hired 4 top VA from Japan



Japanese voice actors are generally better anyway. I want to hear the English voices too though.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 19, 2012)

*Final Fantasy Versus Into Final Phases of Development*

Producer Shinji Hashimoto has stepped down from his role as resident  Members Japan Twitter guru.

 Those who have followed his   account know that Hashimoto typically updated every week day, often  commenting about simple things such as the weather. He also took on the  task of traveling to and reporting on various events including E3, Japan  Expo, Tokyo Game Show, fan events and others.

 But now, those times have come to an end.
 Hashimoto has passed on the torch to other staff members in favor of  concentrating on game development. In case you didn’t know, Hashimoto is  one of the main producers on Tetsuya Nomura’s flagship title, Final  Fantasy Versus XIII. With the game likely far into development now, it’s  only natural that he, along with the rest of the team leave other  distractions behind. 



 Hashimoto’s previous works as producer include the Kingdom Hearts series, Final Fantasy VIII, IX, and Front Mission.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the update Mei Lin. Surprising I didn't come across it sooner


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

Wait a sec, where does it say its in the final stages of development?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Wait a sec, where does it say its in the final stages of development?



I didn't see that when I read the article xD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice Sasuke set. 

2013 release possible now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

Well yeah, i was thinking a release date at TGS and release in fall or winter of next year. Since a majority of the game was finished while they were in "low production mode"(world map, characters combat plot music ect) the rest should be moderately quicker to implement.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent...... Maybe afterwards we can finally have KH3 in full production ti'll then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

First things's first, a type zero localization


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Then an HD collection of KH1/2 & and Re: COM, a remake of 358/2 days and an enhanced port of BBS on the 3DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2012)

Coming soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

GIMME ALL THE GAMES SE, *FUCK.*

And they wonder why people deride them this gen!?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Why do S.E. have the mentality of a donkey's rear-end when it comes to management skills?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 20, 2012)

S.E is just not good at managements.Not mater how hard they try


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Then an HD collection of KH1/2 & and Re: COM, a remake of 358/2 days and an enhanced port of BBS on the 3DS.



SE can't even handle Final Fantasy X HD much less an entire collection.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> *Final Fantasy Versus Into Final Phases of Development*
> 
> Producer Shinji Hashimoto has stepped down from his role as resident  Members Japan Twitter guru.
> 
> ...



The final stage takes another 6 years.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 20, 2012)

Nomura is teasing TWEWY 2 

Where are you Versus?!?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nomura is teasing TWEWY 2
> 
> Where are you Versus?!?!



TWEWY is better than versus anyway


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 20, 2012)

What's ""ing about news like TWEWY?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nomura is teasing TWEWY 2
> 
> Where are you Versus?!?!


 Best news ever.. Versus delayed X amount of years confirmed!!! Close this thread mods..
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Joking tho


 Sucks to wait for this project.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I only going to buy the Japanese version,first moment it comes out,because Kaki is voicing Prompto(hot blooded types). English dub should lose this time,since they hired 4 top VA from Japan



Weebo answer. English VA is superior. They dont tend to over act like the japanese do.

But they did drop the ball on FF13.....

Why did they give her an Australian accent.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2012)

TWENY2, Versus, Type Zero and my faith in SE is restored


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> TWENY2, Versus, Type Zero and my faith in SE is restored



Only one of these will come out  and it's the 1st you listed


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2012)

This game is still cancelled, right? Like The Last Guardian?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Only one of these will come out  and it's the 1st you listed




Type Zero has been out for a year  I meant localized


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Type Zero has been out for a year  I meant localized



With the amount of voiceacting required?
Probably not anytime soon.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> With the amount of voiceacting required?
> Probably not anytime soon.



It could just become english subbed. I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> It could just become english subbed. I wouldn't mind it.



Since when does square do that?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 20, 2012)

wait what,the Last Guardian is cancled?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2012)

it might as well be...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 24, 2012)

Versus Update​


> Final Fantasy executive producer Shinji Hashimoto appeared at Ginza SWING!! in Chuo-ku, Tokyo today.
> 
> Touching briefly upon Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Hashimoto said that the project has evolved considerably, and that it is important to bring it out. It is ?turning out to be unbelievably amazing,? he added.



Source: 

Better than nothing


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 24, 2012)

TGS seems so far away...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus Update​
> 
> 
> Source:
> ...


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 24, 2012)

Still after years of waiting,looking at the news is like


----------



## Sera (Aug 24, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> TGS seems so far away...



Only a month to go...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2012)

if we can see the progress next month at TGS, it'll be the first actual game we're seeing using luminous engine. it will be a treat


----------



## Corruption (Aug 24, 2012)

After all this time, why couldn't they have just released a simple screenshot here and there just to throw the fans a bone?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 24, 2012)

THEY NEED TO FIRE THOSE MARKETING EXECUTIVES,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2012)

Corruption said:


> After all this time, why couldn't they have just released a simple screenshot here and there just to throw the fans a bone?



Because it doesn't exist 
They are gathering everyone to announce it has been turned into FF13-3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2012)

that would be hell


----------



## Firaea (Aug 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it doesn't exist
> They are gathering everyone to announce it has been turned into FF13-3.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

I care more about Monster Hunter 4 details than I do news about VersusXIII. Hopefully Capcom spills a lot of beans.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I care more about Monster Hunter 4 details than I do news about VersusXIII. Hopefully Capcom spills a lot of beans.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

We're talking about showings at TGS, therefore my comment fits right in. 

u mad bro?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 28, 2012)

So is this shit gonna be at tgs or no?


----------



## Sera (Aug 28, 2012)

Should be. Only a few more weeks.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 28, 2012)

What's TGS?


----------



## Sera (Aug 28, 2012)

Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 28, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> So is this shit gonna be at tgs or no?



If we knew, you'd have known.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

You might get a 1 second clip, maybe.


----------



## Sera (Aug 28, 2012)

I think Noct mentioned there's a possibility of a demo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 28, 2012)

Who's noct? You should be looking at Erin, she's the one with the info


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If we knew, you'd have known.



True. We don't know, because it's going to be a surprise reveal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 28, 2012)

TGS is the most likely time. Last chance for this year anyways. I don't expect anything but XIII-3's announcement at the FF13 event on the 31st unfortunately.

What i'm expecting is a TGS 2012 blowout trailer complete with mid to late 2013 release date. That's roughly a month from now, so we'll see.

We were supposed to get information earlier this year but Nomura shelved it due to 'unforeseen circumstances that i can't talk about'. They probably wanted to get further along in development before committing fully, or that's my thought.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

ALL YOUR HOPES = /shattered


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2012)

until you actually get proof, i can think what i want until SE themselves disappoint me


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 31, 2012)

Nomura you fucking troll 



Also Wada still says its being made,


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

He is a troll i gotta say  Especially for the caption at the bottom


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

2014 release then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

Still holding out for a late 2013 release date, we'll see at TGS if that's the case(or we won't but i'm hoping)


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2012)

cant fuckin stand seeing this thread. mothafuckas full of false hope.

GIVE. UP.

I try to move on and remove all thoughts of this game but u kids...


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 31, 2012)

Only Kids Give up,So I don't know what you talking about


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to see some footage, who's with me?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2012)

LOL they just announced Lightning Returns: FFXIII 

Wish it was Vanille Returns instead though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

They're just gonna have cameo's i guess


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2012)

Lmao.....XIII-3...Hi-fucking-larious.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Instead of giving us versus or an ff 7 remake,square Enix gave us the 3rd installment of the final fantasy that no one wants. 

Nice move square


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

FFXIII has already beaten the dead horse pass it's limit, it's time to burn the shit to a fire and call it a day S.E.

If XIII screws with Versus XIII's dev time then this game is game is already past life support.  TGS hurry, please....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 1, 2012)

The unwanted trilogy is finally complete.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> FFXIII has already beaten the dead horse pass it's limit, it's time to burn the shit to a fire and call it a day S.E.
> 
> If XIII screws with Versus XIII's dev time then this game is game is already past life support.  TGS hurry, please....



Atleast they confirmed that this is the final chapter of the XIII saga 

But yeah, its time to stop now SE 

Type 0 localization

Versus 13 

FF7 remake

FFX HD

FF15 Agni Next gen...

Actual attention to all those _other_ franchises that you own, that you've somehow forgotten about

I'm all over that shit, just get me out of this drab spiral of toriyama bullshit we've had to put up with for the past 6 years now.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 1, 2012)

They seriously need to localize Type-0. Maybe even put it on the Vita so I might actually want the system.

Versus XIII is an absolute must, and it's been said that Kingdom Hearts III can't really get going until they finish that. Hopefully the Dream Drop Distance team can help speed things up then.

Wada basically said VII can't happen until they make a Final Fantasy that beats the original VII, which just about everyone has agreed either already happened or at this rate, never will. As such, they need to use Agni's Philosophy to help make XV surpass it.

I'd like to know when the hell they're going to release FFX HD. They've still got FF3 PSP coming out in a few weeks, so hopefully that gets things out of the way.

Oh, and get Bravely Default Flying Fairy localized so I can have a physical 3DS game that isn't a remake and/or a part of an established series.

Whatever gets Square Enix to get back together with Nintendo will make me happy. While I'm using Wikipedia for information, I think Kitase is more of the problem than Toriyama, because his philosophy seems to be making Final Fantasy completely unlike what it once was. At least Nomura was inspired by Super Mario 64 when he made Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2012)

Seriously though, I wish it was titled Vanille Returns. So SE can troll and piss alot more people than they usually do.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 1, 2012)

*Lightning Returns:  Final Fantasy XIII*.Will screw me in my V. should have ended in 2,now they really going for 3. SQ your people are official dumber than Bricks.


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

XIII-3 is unnecessary. They could have finished it nicely with XIII-2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2012)

I like Lightning and an action KH/CC-esque battle system & DOOMSDAY CLOCK, so I'll play it


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2012)

XIII-4 for 2014/2015?


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Who wants another XIII game? Gives us Versus XIII already instead of dragging that damn game....



Sera said:


> XIII-3 is unnecessary. They could have finished it nicely with XIII.



Fixed.


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

^ True.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

*F********K*

*FF Versus not going to be at TGS*



> I talked to Hashimoto-san about various things. It seems that Versus XIII won't be at TGS. They are concentrating all their resources into the conclusion of the Lightning saga and FFXIV.


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

You have got to be joking...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

2014 it is then.....


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

"He said that we're developing it, so please look forward to next year." Next year is so far away. 

Why is this game always being pushed back? It's not fair. It's going to be a million times better than XIII.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 1, 2012)

So much for that. I am going back to Vaporware Mode


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

> I talked to Hashimoto-san about various things. It seems that Versus XIII won't be at TGS. They are concentrating all their resources into the conclusion of the Lightning saga and FFXIV.



There are no words to say what it needs to be said, SE why you gotta be like this?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

S.E. for gods sake, kill off that shit stained train wreck that is XIII is focus on releasing the damned game already. No one gives a flying crap after XIII-2, *no one*. 

First TWEWY and now this.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait, what happen with TWEWY?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

The iOS port announcement over a countdown where people thought it was going to be a sequel.

Though with the secret pic teaser that hints a second title, i might take it back...


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

The Lightning saga is getting a 2013 release. Hopefully it will come out sooner rather than later, so they can get it out of the way. Then hopefully Versus will have more time..


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

SE please don't fuck things up anymore...pls.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Sera said:


> The Lightning saga is getting a 2013 release. Hopefully it will come out sooner rather than later, so they can get it out of the way. Then hopefully Versus will have more time..



The thing you don't know is that Lightning would have another saga in her saga to be able to complete the saga thus Versus will never see the day of light.


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

There better not be any more Lightning sagas.  I'm never buying that game. Now I know why people dislike Toriyama.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2012)

Heeey guys! 

Has there been any new information since ahahahahaha!


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *FF Versus not going to be at TGS*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wRn-bH9u3g[/YOUTUBE]

Just when I thought I was going to forgive them for solo remix.

Still think Toriyama > Kitase though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Sera said:


> There better not be any more Lightning sagas.  I'm never buying that game. Now I know why people dislike Toriyama.



YEAH. Now you know the guy who wrote mindjack, third birthday among other tragedies of actual writing and game producing. They should have fired him years ago but gave him a fucking promotion while Ito and Tabata are fucking janitors!? What the fuck is that shit


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Sep 1, 2012)

Typical square enix. These guys are almost(if not worse) as bad as  crapcom.


Edit: Neogaf comments are hilarious.

Also


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmmm possibility of no Versus at TGS? Nah, not trusting some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yet. Remember when a certain NEOGAF member (Kagari) told us that Nomura was to show something about Versus at TGS? Well I'm not gonna believe shiit until I see either what Nomura says that its not gonna be there or until TGS comes and goes.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> YEAH. Now you know the guy who wrote mindjack, third birthday among other tragedies of actual writing and game producing. They should have fired him years ago but gave him a fucking promotion while Ito and Tabata are fucking janitors!? What the fuck is that shit



Apparently Tabata also had a part in 3rd Birthday, but he seems to be stuck on PSP, although he at least helped bring Crisis Core and Type-0.

But seriously, Toriyama is the primary cause of MindJack and 3rd Birthday? Those games alone justify his hate. No wonder he's only listed as "Special Thanks" in TWEWY.

I think we now know Sakaguchi's greatest mistake (Well, aside from Spirits Within): He put Toriyama under Kitase's authority for Final Fantasy VII.

So yeah, Final Fantasy VII really did start the downfall of Square, only it wasn't so apparent and snowballed into that Square we know today.



Orochimaru800 said:


> Typical square enix. These guys are almost(if not worse) as bad as  crapcom.



Their recent experiments with DLC are the only thing that make them close. Even if they take a long time making the games people actually do want, at least they don't cancel them.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Apparently Tabata also had a part in 3rd Birthday, but he seems to be stuck on PSP, although he at least helped bring Crisis Core and Type-0.
> 
> But seriously, Toriyama is the primary cause of MindJack and 3rd Birthday? Those games alone justify his hate. No wonder he's only listed as "Special Thanks" in TWEWY.
> 
> ...



Don't forget that Toriyama was in charge of the monstrosity known as Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Apparently Tabata also had a part in 3rd Birthday, but he seems to be stuck on PSP, although he at least helped bring Crisis Core and Type-0.



Tabata was director of third birthday. Unfortunately for him the WRITER, was Toriyama. You can't polish a turd for shit unfortunately.

Also, Toriyama wasn't apart of VII in any meaningful sense, i would not give him any credit for anything really.

I would give him credit however, for writing XIII, and XIII 2, and Front Mission Evolved..so there's that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm possibility of no Versus at TGS? Nah, not trusting some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yet. Remember when a certain NEOGAF member (Kagari) told us that Nomura was to show something about Versus at TGS? Well I'm not gonna believe shiit until I see either what Nomura says that its not gonna be there or until TGS comes and goes.



I'm not going to hold my tongue. It's already sad enough as it is....


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

How was FFVII the downfall of square? the game was awesome, unless you are talking about the compilation stuff.


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm not going to hold my tongue. It's already sad enough as it is....



Same here. 

There was talk of a 'secret trailer' though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> How was FFVII the downfall of square? the game was awesome, unless you are talking about the compilation stuff.



The only issue i ever had with the compilation was dirge of Cerberus. I thought AC was great, Crisis core was excellent, and before crisis we never got to play. If SE does go back to make a remake, i'd like them to tweak the game to actually fit into the compilation's continuity


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

No one shall ever diss Crisis Core in my watch. 

Crisis Core ftw.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

I dont have too much problem with the compilation either, I just get surprisse when people bitch about FFVII (PS1 game) when it was awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Well when they rant, they aren't ranting at 7 in reality. They are ranting at its accolades, hype and fans. 

But they should realize that that kind of thing is completely subjective to the person involved.

Most people like the original 7 because of its world, story and characters. As long as those 3 things translate to a remake, people will be fine with it


----------



## Velocity (Sep 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Heeey guys!
> 
> Has there been any new information since ahahahahaha!



Oh don't... That's not nice. 

It's not their fault that it's been six years and there still isn't a release date, let alone a proper gameplay trailer or anything. There's always next year's TGS, though. Square Enix wouldn't wait any longer than that to show off at least _something_ - I even expect a release date by then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

The thing is, they've confirmed that they are making full priority lightning returns and FF14 remake. So really, versus will probably be worked on quietly until those two things are completed sometime next year(unfortunately), and then it'll be Versus's turn.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm possibility of no Versus at TGS? Nah, not trusting some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yet. Remember when a certain NEOGAF member (Kagari) told us that Nomura was to show something about Versus at TGS? Well I'm not gonna believe shiit until I see either what Nomura says that its not gonna be there or until TGS comes and goes.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2012)

Btw dat feel when I was the only of the few who didn't believe in the rumour for Versus being canceled a month ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

I had no idea what to think, but i knew that a cancellation made no fucking sense whatsoever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2012)

by the time Versus will start getting new info/updates etc. it'll be getting overshadowed by next-gen hype IMO

this TGS was the best chance


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

its had so much hype since before the console it was supposed to appear on was even launched, i doubt next gen hype will get rid of people's hype for this game, especially those like myself who've been waiting since the announcement


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here. I have great expectations with this game even more after being dissapointed by FFXIII.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2012)

the hardcore FF fans sure

the more casual crowds will be distracted by the shiny new toys

but we'll see


that message was from some FC president or something, maybe it's not as legit as we think


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> the hardcore FF fans sure
> 
> the more casual crowds will be distracted by the shiny new toys
> 
> ...



This is what I said a couple of posts ago.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Gah, no Versus at TGS? That's it. I'm calling it: this game's coming out way after all of the Next-gen consoles are released, and NOBODY can convince me otherwise until it actually comes out before then.


----------



## Tre_azam (Sep 1, 2012)

bet you the game still ends up being shit. everyone was hyped for ffxiii and xiii2 and well you know overall it was a letdown. verXIII will be no different in my mind.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Uh well i dunno who wanted XIII-2 cause XIII ended on a closed note, nobody even knew that was coming for one...for two....versus has a lot of talent behind it. You didn't think i was happy when i saw fucking toriyama in the credits of XIII did you?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 2, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> -Wait till E3
> -Nothing at E3
> ...



Oh hey would ya look at that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 2, 2012)

^Wrong thread

Also now I believe Versus won't be making an official showing at TGS due to Hashimoto's confirmation on it. Fucking pricks...


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> ^Wrong thread
> 
> Also now I believe Versus won't be making an official showing at TGS due to Hashimoto's confirmation on it. Fucking pricks...



I SWEAR I READ IT RIGHT!
Now I feel like a doofus 
It is bout 2 AM


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

> "*Tetsuya Nomura wanted to give the message that he'll soon show the future of Final Fantasy." It's unclear if Nomura's comment was in reference to Versus, or if he plans on showing something else shortly.*



   .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 2, 2012)

^


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

That's where I got that quote from.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2012)

ROFL. All of us should just quit on hoping that this game will ever get released or it *will be better than XIII* so to prevent further disappointments and butthurt. 

And I agree with the other guy that SE is slowly turning into Crapcom. They're just running out of their ideas for their games and I wont be surprised if they outsource the next FF to some noob developers.

And convincing ourselves that FF versus XIII will be the best FF is like telling ourselves that RE6 will be the best game of all time.


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

You can think that. I still have faith in Versus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 2, 2012)

Versus has a majority of the best talent pool at SE today. That's grounds enough to take it serious. 

You could not say that about FFXIII or its iterations


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Sep 2, 2012)

_Soon_

/10 char


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 2, 2012)

> Tabata-san did have a message for fans anticipating Final Fantasy Versus XIII:
> “Tetsuya Nomura wanted to give the message that he’ll soon show the future of Final Fantasy.”



Apparently now SE is hyping Versus up to be the future of FF


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

But yes, it's good news~


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 2, 2012)

Let's hope he is talking about Versus. Don't want another FF until they finish this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 2, 2012)

Well there are no other projects Nomura is directing at the moment that have the FF label besides versus, so that's gotta be it


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 2, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Don't forget that Toriyama was in charge of the monstrosity known as Final Fantasy X-2



So this guy is basically the king of sequelitis, then?



Inuhanyou said:


> Tabata was director of third birthday. Unfortunately for him the WRITER, was Toriyama. You can't polish a turd for shit unfortunately.
> 
> Also, Toriyama wasn't apart of VII in any meaningful sense, i would not give him any credit for anything really.
> 
> I would give him credit however, for writing XIII, and XIII 2, and Front Mission Evolved..so there's that



Considering how you were praising Tabata, I figured it would have been something like that.

I don't think Toriyama deserves much credit for VII either, I just think that the snowball effect of his rise started there.



Grαhf said:


> How was FFVII the downfall of square? the game was awesome, unless you are talking about the compilation stuff.



VII itself was not the downfall. While I know it's a critically acclaimed game, I'm not fond of Cloud's character in the beginning, but I loved Crisis Core. It's just the source of the problem because it's where Toriyama really got his start.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 2, 2012)

One could look at VII as _one of_ the downfalls of Square, as it's seen as the pinnacle of perfection among many other Final Fantasy fans. It's looked at as something that could never be surpassed, no matter what. And part of that is mostly thanks to the nostalgia factor of it.

Trust me, nostalgia is like magic. It increases the quality of things by like a millionfold.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Versus has a majority of the best talent pool at SE today. That's grounds enough to take it serious.
> 
> You could not say that about FFXIII or its iterations



Talented or not they should've finished this game like a year ago. Why can't they just admit that they're running out of ideas lol.


----------



## Styles (Sep 2, 2012)

Fucking Sqaure. Continuous dissapointments for the past 10 years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 2, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> One could look at VII as _one of_ the downfalls of Square, as it's seen as the pinnacle of perfection among many other Final Fantasy fans. It's looked at as something that could never be surpassed, no matter what. And part of that is mostly thanks to the nostalgia factor of it.
> 
> Trust me, nostalgia is like magic. It increases the quality of things by like a millionfold.



How so? Nostalgia is a memory. Most times if your nostalgia is the factor of your enjoyment, going back later will bring stark reality back. Its the same for FFVII. The game has not aged well in design.  But what people have to realize is that fans of FFVII to this day love the characters, world and plot, not necessarily the game in its entirety.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2012)

Surely you jest, its those high quality CGIs that made SE what they are today.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> bet you the game still ends up being shit. everyone was hyped for ffxiii and xiii2 and well you know overall it was a letdown. verXIII will be no different in my mind.



Shh don't break their hearts yet, I wanna do it when it comes out.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't see the future in a game that doesn't show me  a date of that future will come


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

I was never hype by FFXIII and if versus ends up being shit (lets hope not) I will just say it's shit and move on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Square Enix Tokyo Game Show 2012 Line-up of no Versus or Lightning*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square Enix Tokyo Game Show 2012 Line-up of no Versus or Lightning*



No shiit I already put up a link with Hasimoto confirming Versus won't be at TGS a couple of posts ago


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> No shiit I already put up a link with Hasimoto confirming Versus won't be at TGS a couple of posts ago


 really? damn I am late...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> No shiit I already put up a link with Hasimoto confirming Versus won't be at TGS a couple of posts ago



Such unneeded hostility.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Jason negged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> No shiit I already put up a link with Hasimoto confirming Versus won't be at TGS a couple of posts ago



It's just a game, dude.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Grahf you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I will find you and neg you irl


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It's just a game, dude.



A Game that's better than FFXIII


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Grahf you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I will find you and neg you irl



Pffffffffffffffffffffffff you can try, but in the end you will fail, wanna know why? cause you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> A Game that's better than FFXIII



It's pretty hard not to be better than XIII.



Grαhf said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffffff you can try, but in the end you will fail, wanna know why? cause you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!



Well, um... it takes one to know one.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Jason......0/10 comeback.

You need to work on this mang.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't tell me what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 3, 2012)

>Mfw .....


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't tell me what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jason pls.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Grahf






Grahf










pls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

I want that game they showed that was just a demo for their new engine.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 3, 2012)

So I hear dat lighting fella is getting another game :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> A Game that's better than FFXIII



Well we all knew that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I want that game they showed that was just a demo for their new engine.



Agni is a while off yet. We have to actually have the systems its going to be released on first. Although if i recall Versus is also using elements of that engine



DedValve said:


> So I hear dat lighting fella is getting another game :ho



Its time to stop posting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So I hear dat lighting fella is getting another game :ho


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Grahf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sera (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, I'm going to be patient and wait for next year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sera said:


> Well, I'm going to be patient and wait for next year.


 and the year after....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and the year after....



And the year after that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

Sera said:


> Well, I'm going to be patient and wait for next year.



your stella set is awesome


----------



## Sera (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you! :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

If only we could actually see the character in action


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 3, 2012)

how the fuck is it not at tgs? are they going to have their own press conference at some point or seriously just not show anything at all this year?


----------



## Sera (Sep 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If only we could actually see the character in action



I'm sure we will. :33 Nomura said she will stand out from the other female characters in the FF series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2012)

Of course she will stand out. She'll have a rainbow colored hair whenever she enters trance mode.


----------



## NoctisFNCvsXIII (Sep 4, 2012)

If you guys want interest get Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Type-0 as well please come support this.

Project Crystallis Has opened there FaceBook Account For Both FINAL FANTASY Game FINAL FANTASY VERSUS XIII AND FINAL FANTASY Type-0 Development and Localization. Post this on your Blog Tell the your Friends can help bring this campaign. 

FACEBOOK: 

YOUTUBE: 

PETITION: 

TWITTER: 

TUMBLR: 

GAMEFAQS:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

How many signatures have you gotten so far, do you know?


----------



## NoctisFNCvsXIII (Sep 4, 2012)

#113 for now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

Alright, i just signed it, so that makes 114. But there has to actually be a way to let everyone who has been waiting know about this instead of just posting on certain places where they may not even see it. Like Dark Souls PC, if SE gets enough feedback on this, they'll atleast know that the fans are expecting a response.


----------



## Sera (Sep 4, 2012)

What are the chances of Square actually seeing this though?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

Well what were the chances of Namco bandai seeing the Dark Souls petition? If the petition gets enough votes, that'll get the media to actually comment on it, which will hopefully force SE to say something about it


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2012)

This implies SE has business sense.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd love a Type-0 localization.

You shouldn't have included vaporware like Versus XIII in your project, though; it's like a curse.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 4, 2012)

NoctisFNCvsXIII said:


> If you guys want interest get Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Type-0 as well please come support this.
> 
> Project Crystallis Has opened there FaceBook Account For Both FINAL FANTASY Game FINAL FANTASY VERSUS XIII AND FINAL FANTASY Type-0 Development and Localization. Post this on your Blog Tell the your Friends can help bring this campaign.
> 
> ...



Already signed from Gamefaqs since I saw it there first.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 4, 2012)

FF Vs won't be at TGS & their focusing all their effort on FF 13 sequel....well that made me sad


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2012)

oh and What happened to FF X HD Remake/ 
I signed,but let's all wait for Kotaku to start another rumor' FF Versus development issues occurs' drop those stock prices to worthless,we probably get a reaction that way faster


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2012)

everybody click this video 100 times each

the more i think about it,The more pissed I get,about not seeing Prompto tiill I get to university.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

There are a lot of things we outa have. FFXHD(2 years on and not a single peep) Versus, Type Zero, you name it.

I think what people are looking for, even more than even release dates, is a little fucking transparency in this company about what they do for years and years without throwing any sort of bone whatsoever to their fans


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 5, 2012)

I spy with my little eye a certain Project Crystalis:


And also, the moderator at the private Versus forums I post on (He's also a good friend of mine) was offered to design the site for them.

Would appreciate everyone's support upon spreading this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Crystalis? wuz that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

Its a fanproject dedicated to signing a petition to shed more transparency on Versus XIII development and Western Type 0 localization.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Crystalis? wuz that?


 
Group of people following in the footsteps of Operation Rainfall but a more peaceful approach.


----------



## Sera (Sep 5, 2012)

Alright, I've signed the petition.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

We need a way to just spray it over where people who want this congregate. That'll make things go much faster


----------



## Sera (Sep 5, 2012)

I wish I knew more people who like Final Fantasy, who are also interested in Versus. I'd get them to sign it straight away.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 5, 2012)

People like me.


----------



## Sera (Sep 5, 2012)

Then please sign the petition~


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 5, 2012)

Operation Rainfall has just offered their help on the facebook page.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Group of people following in the footsteps of Operation Rainfall but a more peaceful approach.



Operation Rainfall was rather peaceful, really. It's Retake Mass Effect 3 that they wanted to avoid acting like. I guess it shows that there is some hope left in the Square Enix fandom if they know to set that as a limit.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its a fanproject dedicated to signing a petition to shed more transparency on Versus XIII development and Western Type 0 localization.



This not going to end good. No amount of petition is going to get them to talk about Versus XIII development in detail until XIV 2.0 is released on PC and PS3 since that's their largest priority atm. Type 0's localization possibly hit a wall for now. PSP is dead as a doornail here and Vita hasn't exactly been setting the world on fire.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2012)

Well rather do this,than spent time ranting about Square,I made chinese threads in top game forums in china,they are happy with this, keep signing


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

Mei is right, we have to do something on the back of information that we may not even get any info for the rest of this year after teasing earlier this year and no new info since January of 2011


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

I have promoted the petition on tumblr. I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

Relax ya guys. We'll get an update on Final Fantasy Versus XIII sooner or later.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes its been six years already, what's the issue with another year of no actual information of status?


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

@Inuhanyou 

Oi, at least we got the names of the playable protagonists bro. 



Check the page. There's screens of the characters and what not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

Such an amazing amount of information you showed me, its like we didn't know all that since 2008


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

^

You guys knew the name of the other characters besides Noctis, Stella, and King Caelum? :shrug

Huh....Well seriously, just wait it's not gonna take that long. I'm certain we're gonna get FF Versus XIII info before or during winter and the game in 2013.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2012)

I really hope they start another project before finishing Versus.


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

@Sera

He most likely is. If not, that's cruel shit Seph.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I really hope they start another project before finishing Versus.



They did.

It's called Lightning's Return. They are only like 30% done. Started development recently. Probably why they only showed concept art when they first announced it while showing their alpha demo behind close doors.

Due to release sometime in 2013.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII and it's sequels suck ass. The story for FFXIII is such a fucking rehash of FFVII and Lightning is a Cloud-wannabe.


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

The Lightning Saga is 30% done already, which means it's probably rushed.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

Hopefully the rushed and terribad product will make people realize how awful it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

Versus is probably rushed like duke nukem


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 6, 2012)

I probably shouldn't be showing this but w/e.

The moderator at the private forum I mentioned earlier showed us the prototype for the upcoming Project Crystallis Website. Mind you, its not finalized.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

It looks crappy, I'm not even kidding this time it really does.
Though Joy is a better name, whoever that is.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It looks crappy, I'm not even kidding this time it really does.
> Though Joy is a better name, whoever that is.


 
Oh I forgot to mention, the moderator and some of the other admins of Project Crystallis over at GameFaqs are only providing the Layout. Karagi (aka Erren the person who provides accurate Versus info over at NeoGAF) and her team of Web devs are developing the site.


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

Just ignore the troll.

Noctis, I think it looks great.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

Its functional for what its designed to do, which is raise awareness about this petition. Tell them to keep on going with it


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

@Noctis

I agree with Sera. Looks awesome 

@Sera on UR

Done, and done.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> Final Fantasy XIII and it's sequels suck ass. The story for FFXIII is such a fucking rehash of FFVII and Lightning is a Cloud-wannabe.



LOL wtf.

Go replay FFVII and FFXIII like right now and tell me with a straight face that XIII is a rehash of VII.



Sera said:


> The Lightning Saga is 30% done already, which means it's probably rushed.



To be fair, that's not much actually. However they are releasing this in like a bit over a year so yeah its rushed. The thing is, the overhaul of the systems in LR seems to be made the way it is because of it. I don't think the game will be that long either since it has that whole Dragon Quarters/Dead Rising like time element to it and the new world seems to be some twisted version of past FFXIII-2 locales (makes sense if you finished FFXIII-2). So it might end up polished. I would wait and see at this point.


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Sera on UR
> 
> Done, and done.



Huh?


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

Sera said:


> Huh?



I meant Ignoring Unlosing Ranger. 



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> Go replay FFVII and FFXIII like right now and tell me with a straight face that XIII is a rehash of VII.



Dude, Lightning and the rest of the cast is on the run from the government etc. etc.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

Meanwhile, FF5 kind of shits on XIII and pees on VII a little.

... What, I wanted to have some fun too.


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> I meant Ignoring Unlosing Ranger.



I see. 

It's best not to rise to the bait. Plus, why do people even bother posting things like that in here? It's pointless.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

FF VI is by far my favorite FF's of them all. pek pek

Not saying I'm not pumped by FF Versus XIII. But FF VI should be remaked rather than a new game. It's the awesomest of awesome FF's IMO.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh gawd, the thread is turning into a favorites thread.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

^

@Death-Kun


It's a good way to kill time until new information is released. Can't exactly form a coherent discussion regarding FF Versus XIII with the little information provided.


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

Noctis, can you come on MSN? I need to tell you something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

You know what should be remaked? The entire XIII trilogy  Let's rewind time and make a completely different game shall we?


----------



## Sera (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, they should all be back stories for Versus.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> @Death-Kun
> 
> ...



Normally I'd agree with you, but people can become... volatile during a "your favorite FF" discussion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

FF has the worst fanbase of all tiem


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You know what should be remaked? The entire XIII trilogy  Let's rewind time and make a completely different game shall we?



Too true


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 6, 2012)

I do hope Project Crystallis gains something out of this. Only for the fact that I'm partially helping on development of the site. Mainly the small things like pointless applications 



Sera said:


> Noctis, can you come on MSN? I need to tell you something.


 
I'm at work right now, but I'll be free in the next hour.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> Dude, Lightning and the rest of the cast is on the run from the government etc. etc.



Lets see...

FFVII: Eco-terrorists on the run from a evil corporation draining the world's energy.

FFXIII: Random people who got branded by some otherworldly being and is now being hunted because of it.

Yeah......totally the same damn thing. We could totally play this game with other FFs too ya know.



Death-kun said:


> Normally I'd agree with you, but people can become... volatile during a "your favorite FF" discussion.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

@Esura

Dude....  the FF XIII protagonists are not "random people". Sure, Hope is. But not Snow, Lightning and them.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

What is this BS that I hear? 

A new FFXIII game where you just play as only ONE characer? and you have to listen to fking Hope?
Are you for real?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought FF13, sold it. Rented FF13-2, played it 1 day out of 5. I am not even going to bother with the third.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> I bought FF13, sold it. Rented FF13-2, played it 1 day out of 5. I am not even going to bother with the third.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

They should have named it "Final Fantasy XIII see fans we're listening to you by killing off this godforsaken series"


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2012)

FFVII will still beat and solo all the FFXIII titles, says the fanbois. 



> What is this BS that I hear?
> 
> A new FFXIII game where you just play as only ONE characer? and you have to listen to fking Hope?
> Are you for real?



So Hope is your employer this time? 
And I heard that there's some kind of doomsday clock and when it reaches 0 its game over. Its like Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter (the worst piece of shit game of the franchise) all over again.


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> What is this BS that I hear?
> 
> A new FFXIII game where you just play as only ONE characer? and you have to listen to fking Hope?
> Are you for real?



One word to describe that:

SHIT

I hate Hope. 

That bastard is so goddamn annoying it's not even funny. 

Each and every second he's like "Snow got my mother killed but I don't have the grapes to tell him this."


----------



## KnightGhost (Sep 8, 2012)

Game as reached Legendary Mythical status at this point.

If this is not One of the Top 3-5 greatest games of all time then fans will have Nomura will fearing for his life.

It better be at minimum the Greatest FF Ever to justify the wait.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> What is this BS that I hear?
> 
> A new FFXIII game *where you just play as only ONE characer?* and you have to *listen to fking Hope?*
> Are you for real?





I hope the game litterly bombs outside japan, this shit is getting ridiculous now. 





Bender said:


> One word to describe that:
> 
> SHIT
> 
> ...



Hope was eh/decent for me in the beginning despite how i wanted to smack the little shit at times for pissing like a little toddler. I just wanted him to stab Snow in the back so badly even if i knew it was inevitable. But then after when he made "omgletzbeBBF'Z4evurnow!" with him i stopped giving a crap along with nearly every other XIII character in the game. Goddamn.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Game as reached Legendary Mythical status at this point.
> 
> If this is not One of the Top 3-5 greatest games of all time then fans will have Nomura will fearing for his life.
> 
> It better be at minimum the Greatest FF Ever to justify the wait.



At the very least, i'd bet someone that it'll be better than the first FF14 and the entire XIII series combined, so there's that.

If we've been waiting for 6 years, we need six years worth of game to make up for it


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> FF has the worst fanbase of all tiem



Not when the Sonic fanbase exist.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2012)

Might sound like a stupid question, but why all the Sonic talk in this thread?


----------



## Sera (Sep 9, 2012)

It was getting a little off-topic in here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree about that.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Off topic? What the fu- there's barely even anything to talk about in the first place 

No fucking Versus at TGS. No nothing. At a point we kinda will just go off topic since there's so little to talk about in the first place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

Are you okay?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 9, 2012)

No, I'm not. I want my precious Versus already. 

But I guess I'll just settle with Metal Gear Rising at the moment until we see even a screenshot of something  new.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are you okay?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

Hotlinking is not allowed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Still pretty cool.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Off topic? What the fu- there's barely even anything to talk about in the first place
> 
> No fucking Versus at TGS. No nothing. At a point we kinda will just go off topic since there's so little to talk about in the first place.



Then let the thread die until there's something to talk about. If you want to go off-topic, there's a Convo Thread stickied.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 11, 2012)

Regards from /vg/:


*Spoiler*: __ 



According to Paul Gale’s latest post seen here  . You have S-E constantly getting begged about FFvs13 news and this may be one (small) way to give something to fans.

“* Everything in thiS article was intended as iS.

* There’s still something satisfying in this article, that’s yet to be officially revealed.

* Do you remember this story? Good.”

The “S” being capital at the end shows that it would be the last letter of a name such as NoctiS (especially with the “iS” hint)

Something satisfying in the article that has yet to be revealed is referring to the Square-Enix picture seen here 

The story he is talking about is this one 

The reason why that story is relevant is mainly because of his cosplaying Goku picture. However, it’s not the “Goku” part you should be focusing on. It’s the Saiyan part as what he really wants to show is Vegeta who is the Prince of the Saiyans just like Noctis who is also a prince.

Now there was a comment asking…

“When can we expect the next reveal?

Tokyo Game Show?”

Pale Gale replied “Soon…”




Same post from The Sony Smash bros thread and there is an obvious reason why I posted this here


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 20, 2012)

in an interview with a few days past ,Yoshitaka Amano said this in regards to Final Fantasy Versus 13. “I don’t remember much about that anymore,” he said. “You  know, when you work on one specific project, a lot of time passes from  when you first   talking about it to when you’re done… As Final Fantasy goes on, I’ve  just done so much that I’m not—you know, it could’ve been five years  that I’d worked on that project and I only did it every 13 days or  something like that.”


The Official Goods Online Shop for video game studio   on Tuesday to announce that "the possibility of unauthorized  in the Square Enix  Official Merchandise online shop" occurred between September 13 and 18.  Further investigation into the log-ins revealed evidence that  information stored in the site's servers was stolen. Stored information  included customers names, addresses, telephone numbers, gender,  birthday, and e-mail addresses. The company also stated that it is  possible stored   information was accessed although it was not specifically stored on the  breached server. The company has yet to discover proof that credit card  information was stolen. 
 Due to the information breach, the  is now closed. Customers looking to purchase Square Enix goods are  to use the company's Square Enix e-STORE. 
 The Square Enix Official Goods Online Shop is an Internet shopping division of Square Enix that offered collectible figures and other character merchandise. 



I really hate SE
​


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2012)

That was already posted and commented on


----------



## EJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Not when the Sonic fanbase exist.



HAHAHAHA

YES

This is true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2012)

You guys go on and on about the sonic fanbase.....tell me what's so bad about it?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 20, 2012)

Reviving this when useless information is out yet again?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2012)

I was pissed too noct


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Reviving this when useless information is out yet again?



That necro boy.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 20, 2012)

Yea, I was ticked off as well. It seems like there's NEVER gonna be any brand new important info about this game... Damn. It's no freaking wonder that some people think this game has been cancelled.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, I was ticked off as well. It seems like there's NEVER gonna be any brand new important info about this game... Damn. It's no freaking wonder that some people think this game has been cancelled.



Maybe they're too damn impatient


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll wait for this game even if I have
Get Rich
or
Die Tryin


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 20, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Maybe they're too damn impatient



No they're not. They've waited years for this game and they want it now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 20, 2012)

I am more tick off, since there's no news at all. You have no  rights to get mad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 20, 2012)

Why oh why did S.E. have to waste their resources on three mediocre FF XIII titles instead of this is beyond me.  At this point we'll probably have KH3 after the second HD collection arises, provided that this game actually comes out of limbo beforehand.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 20, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Maybe they're too damn impatient



After waiting 6+ years, people have a right to be impatient.  Especially when all Nomura says is "Soon, be patient " but nothing ever happens.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 20, 2012)

-post 2006 announcement

"be patient"

-2007

"be patient"

2008-11

"be patient everyone! this title is not in vaporware yet i swear!!"

-2012

"project is going nice and smooth!! plz be patient!!!"

FFS Nomura i like you and all but this is getting borderline retarded, get one with the damn thing so that KH can finally move forward.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2012)

Be patient, My sister is now 5 Years old, from watching her sucking thumbs to going to Yr1 and writing my name,brushing my hair, patient I had alot, but still no release date, nothing but a footage that wasn't even completed. Time to burn SE ,lets all go to Japan


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2012)

fuck nomura im so tired of his shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2012)

Versus XIII? I completely forgot about it. Had it not been for the fanbase this game wouldn't even be a twinkle in my eye.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2012)

For those of us waiting, its our own prerogative


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Be patient, My sister is now 5 Years old, from watching her sucking thumbs to going to Yr1 and writing my name,brushing my hair, patient I had alot, but still no release date, nothing but a footage that wasn't even completed. Time to burn SE ,lets all go to Japan


lol My younger brother was in the 4th grade when Versus was announced, now he's a Freshman in High School!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2012)

I was in high school, now i'm out of college


----------



## Corruption (Oct 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I was in high school, now i'm out of college



Same here. It feels like it's been a lot longer when you look at it like that haha.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ya'll are stupid.

A great game takes time.  This game will make u orgasm , not just a game where u have fun. 

This will game will give back hope to the FF series. 

Trust Tetsuya.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't know if your being sarcastic, but i'm really hoping that. Cause its not like FF's efforts in the past 5 years have given us any real positive indication of anything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't know if your being sarcastic, but i'm really hoping that. Cause its not like FF's efforts in the past 5 years have given us any real positive indication of anything.



Sigh            .


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Ya'll are stupid.
> 
> A great game takes time.  This game will make u orgasm , not just a game where u have fun.
> 
> ...



than please tell us how much time do we need to wait.


----------



## Esura (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel sad for you Versus XIII fans. Guys looking worse than the Half Life 3 fans.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahem  half life 3 wasn't even announced, versus was  and we've even seen gameplay


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 22, 2012)

i bet this game's storyline wil suck with overdramatic characters with super dramatic pauses n shit smh!!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2012)

We won't know anything until we get more info


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I feel sad for you Versus XIII fans. Guys looking worse than the Half Life 3 fans.



Nah... We're still doing better than them. At least we know that it's actually being worked on to a certain degree.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> than please tell us how much time do we need to wait.



No. You guys are so privileged.
You dont need a fucking ETA. 

Square Enix wont release this game when the PS3 is obsolete.

So you will have use for your PS3.

So how about u try and guess when it will arrive based on that.

Masterpiece takes time. This is Tetsuya, he isnt just doing a bit in this game.  He is the Director(and other crap). 

You dont need to know any info because u will still buy the game when it is relased. This game will be epic. Tetsuya wont disappoint.

Plus, if u were one of the people to actually purchase FF13 then there is no doubt u will buy versus with no info 


Give it time you losers. This FF will bring back the glory to FF.

On top of that, a male protagonist. Thank you.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 25, 2012)

>tfw Sakaguchi and Uematsu will never come back to Square-Enix


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2012)

They don't really need to tbh. SE has a lot of talented people still there, problem is they don't know who to actually put on projects


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2012)

They should instead hire me. I have this epic idea of a story and gameplay mechanic for a future FF title or I could start it as a new franchise.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 25, 2012)

Just give us some news ,before SE bankrupts Nomura,we all know these Agito,XHD remake, is all a sham, they only announce them,but not working on them at all


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2012)

Type Zero was released, learn to research !


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 25, 2012)

Not on PS3 , or Vita that what I was talking about. Releasing on Psp is pointless. A sham ,lies more crap.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 25, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> No. You guys are so privileged.
> You dont need a fucking ETA.
> 
> Square Enix wont release this game when the PS3 is obsolete.
> ...


if this thread was a batman movie, you'd be robin.

we all know who's batman.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 25, 2012)

It's taking so long because their dumbing it down for Xbawx and PC


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 25, 2012)

DragonSlayer said:


> if this thread was a batman movie, you'd be robin.
> 
> we all know who's batman.



Irrelevant analogy. 

Go QQ with the other people who are demanding more info.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 25, 2012)

DedValve said:


> It's taking so long because their dumbing it down for Xbawx and PC



Tetsuya would never do that.

Just like Hideo, he has honor.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Tetsuya would never do that.
> 
> Just like Hideo, he has honor.



VIDEOGAMU HONORU, BERY IMPOTANTU.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 1, 2012)

prepare to wait for 2 more years yay


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2012)

Jumping to conclusions is meaningless. Wait for an actual source to come up.

inb4peoplestartbitchingandtakingthisseriously


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 1, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Jumping to conclusions is meaningless. Wait for an actual source to come up.
> 
> inb4peoplestartbitchingandtakingthisseriously



You do somewhat have a point, but at the same time, lets not forget that we've barely heard anything about Versus XIII, plus  it's confirmed that there IS around two projects that Square Enix is working on, so it's possible that Versus XIII has actually indeed frozen.

I think it's actually possible that at this point that it may have been scrapped to begin anew and become a PS4 game...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2012)

> This delayed the premiere of FF XIV A Realm Reborn, which was originally to appear in the first quarter of 2013, and the new date is to be determined in June. *Therefore, Lightning Returns: FF XIII will also be moved to the beginning of the year 2014.*


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 1, 2012)

what the hell that dumb ass FF 13 rereremix coming out in 2014 and what the hell now versus will come out never  fuck this im done!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

SE has also had a massive loss on sleeping dogs.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 2, 2012)

Lightning Returns got delayed to 2014? For some reason, this isn't spreading too much around like internet like I thought.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 2, 2012)

My vagina...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 2, 2012)

One of the comments from the article above:


> To be honest, at this point I really don't care for Versus anymore. As far as I'm concerned, it's vaporware.



Sigh... Come on Square enix. Get your fucking shit together. You've spent such a long time on this thing that people are beginning not to care about it. Say SOMETHING about it. Anything... Like maybe we get a secret boss that comes from one of the previous FF games(That's NOT from FF7.).


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 2, 2012)

Its not hard to post one pic or say one word,each month or 2 months :rolleyes


----------



## Angelus (Nov 2, 2012)

^ It's hard when the game doesn't exist, though


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2012)

More costumes for Lighting... As expected, people didnt like the costume designs for x-2. Sorry toriyama but your taste sucks.

Poor Lighting

But even more, Poor fking Noctis


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 3, 2012)

Now this is an update:


More fucking teasing by SE's Moneywhore


----------



## Omega Reaper (Nov 6, 2012)

FF Versus 13 is announced.  Just entering University around that time, almost graduated, getting married on mid 2013.  I probably will have my first kid and this still won't be released.  Way to go Square Enix.  You used to be great on the PSX.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 6, 2012)

oh wow congrats. Get it for your first kid,when this is released when hes/shes 18.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Now this is an update:
> 
> 
> More fucking teasing by SE's Moneywhore



Guess thats something....


----------



## DedValve (Nov 6, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> FF Versus 13 is announced.  Just entering University around that time, almost graduated, getting married on mid 2013.  I probably will have my first kid and this still won't be released.  Way to go Square Enix.  You used to be great on the PSX.



When Versus was announced I just entered highschool for the first time.

Now I'm graduating college and looking forward to life. I can't skip a day of work just to show up on the release of a game like I could school. Fuck you squeenix. 

My niece is also 5 going on 6 or something like that. If I recall she was born 2-3 months before the original announcement, is it wrong that I remember her age just because of FFVersus?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm sick of waiting  I hope that it is worth it!


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2012)

So you mean they say the same thing they say every year to try and shut people up until the next 364 days of disappointment until the next time they swear it's coming?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 15, 2012)

Meh time to be hypocritical. I shall revive this thread with this grain of salt "update" per say.



> Nearly 2 years have passed since Square Enix first demonstrated in game footage of its upcoming action rpg to the public.
> While details surrounding the long awaited Final Fantasy Versus XIII continue to be secluded for another year, word on the street suggests that the media blackout regarding Versus XIII may end as early as the new year.
> According to the , Square Enix is preparing a special conference to be held January 15th-17th. It’s rumored that Noctis and company will have their day in the sun once more after a two year absence as new in-game Final Fantasy Versus XIII footage is expected to be revealed. A new playable character will also reportedly be shown as well.
> Final Fantasy Versus XIII won’t be the only rpg in the spotlight at this event, assuming the unconfirmed reports are to be believed. New details on Lightning’s Return: Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy X HD are also on tap for the event.
> ...


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 15, 2012)

We forced them to show.. atleast its a footage


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 15, 2012)

no one forced anyone. they would have shown something already if they had been forced to do it. and it's not even confirmed yet.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 15, 2012)

We forced them, we forced them, were pushing SE off the ledge atm, we forced them to SHOW. I am drunk right now, I am right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2012)

We don't even know if this is confirmed yet. Plus, showing XIII-3 AND FFX as well? That's just ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 15, 2012)

SE and their "special conferences". Fuck their events, just release some new footage


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 24, 2012)

Birthday wish for today, wishing for this again


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

You really like to tease with these kinds of revivals don't you


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2012)

Any chance this game will ever come out?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Nomura : "Please wait a while longer"


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2012)

No take your time Nomura. In fact wait till PS5 so you can get every other sequel of XIII out of your system.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Nomura has not had anything to do with the XIII games besides making lightning's character design and designing a few clothes in FF XIII-3

Atleast its not as bad as TLG, that's the one good thing about the situation


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2012)

I love it when this thread gets a new post and its about...NOTHING new!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

me too


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 25, 2012)

omf.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

that...wasn't funny.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 25, 2012)

nothing's funny these days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Your right about that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2012)

Not funny...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2012)

LOL fail post.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2012)

people still have faith in this game?! wow. just wow.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 25, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> people still have faith in this game?! wow. just wow.



I still have faith, of course more than GTA V


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I still have faith, of course more than GTA V



At least we have a release date 

And no fucking director who can't make up his mind about releasing the damn game already  

And no damn press conferences just to say the next leak will be delayed  

And no fandom trolling for half a decade now  

And most of all, no false promises 

sorry for being a dick tho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 25, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> At least we have a release date
> 
> And no fucking director who can't make up his mind about releasing the damn game already
> 
> ...



Even with GTA V's release date, I still pursue Versus over it. Why do you think people still want Versus out even with the trolling that's been going on?

If Versus released on the same day as GTA V and I had one choice, it will be Versus.


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> sorry for being a dick tho



You can still leave though, if you're going to continue.

Because there are like people, who actually want to see this game come out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

In this game i see a possible return to form for not just FF, but SE Japan as a whole. It has everything i like about FF in what i've seen so far.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 25, 2012)

I still have faith in this game the longer Nomura takes to work on it the better this game will be (hopefully). Second of all it's not as bad as hearing about TLG is that game even still in the process of being released in 2014 or is it really cancelled?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Sony : "We can't promise TLG in 2013, 2014, 2015, ect"

They've already ruled out 2013 so...

Atleast i'm expecting more information on Versus next year


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2012)

GTA V doesnt have likable playable chars, only old farts and a small time drug dealer which is the most likable. But never the less, I dont give a shit about that game.

May only look at it because of the nice boobs from the cover.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Nobody gives a fuck about characterization in GTA. That's never been the goddamned point to begin with.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> At least we have a release date
> 
> And no fucking director who can't make up his mind about releasing the damn game already
> 
> ...


You're just one  from being negged for using so many hurrs in that post.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> You can still leave though, if you're going to continue.
> 
> Because there are like people, who actually want to see this game come out.



damn man, when did you become a nice guy? Since you stopped giving a fuck about teh lolz?

but yeah I'm outta here. 



Hatifnatten said:


> You're just one  from being negged for using so many hurrs in that post.



problem?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

You too huh? Hm.


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You're just one  from being negged for using so many hurrs in that post.



Is it coincidental that Inhuanyou stopped posting hurrs?

...

RESISTING THE URGE

NO


UGH

ERRRR NO

THE hurr IS GETTING ME...ITS TAKING CONTROLLLLL NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

I didn't "stop", they are just invisible


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2012)

don't troll me on my birthday


----------



## Sand3ra (Nov 25, 2012)

In saying that maybe that's what Square has in mind, to make us wait so long that we expect the game to fail so that we like it even more when/IF it does come out.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2012)

I was 12 and in 6th grade when this was announced...19 and about to be a Private in the Air Force now. wtf. 

What's the point of even releasing this on this generation anymore?


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 1, 2012)

thank u for serving our country


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2012)

coming soon to Xbox 720


----------



## Kishido (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII (PS3, 360)*
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD ReMIX (PS3)
Dragon Quest VII (3DS)
Dragon Quest X (Wii, Wii U)
Gyrozetter (3DS)



:rofl


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 6, 2012)

@KiShiDo: This is relevant how?
The only thing I can see coming from Jump Festa is a confirmation of the January Event rumour.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 6, 2012)

yes, wtf is this, don't get my hopes up


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

anyone who bumps this thread from here on out without having legit information will be banned


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> anyone who bumps this thread from here on out without having legit information will be banned



Ban me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)- Lil B


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2012)

What about encouraging words for the mental patients instituted here?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> anyone who bumps this thread from here on out without having legit information will be banned



Only I can say stuff like that and actually mean it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

then SAY IT!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone willing to best that FFXIII's visuals could top The Last of Us? Not to sound like a graphic whore or anything, but while both do look gorgeous so far i'm rather curious to wonder which one will claim victor on taking advantage of the PS3's hardware since the PS3's era is almost over. 

Also was this game confirmed to to use a scaled version of the Luminous Engine? I think i heard it somewhere before....maybe or maybe not?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 6, 2012)

it took a year for them to make the Agnis Philosophy trailer,god knows how long it will take to apply a scale version of Luminous Engine


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

^ It took them a year to actually scale the tools for development as well as creation of the trailer. The first took significantly more time than the other

Its not going to take a year to create a 3 minute cut scene in actual game development, that is ridiculous from a development stand point, and has never been the case, even in this generation.

@Senju

They are two different kinds of games Senju   I trust naughty dog to deliver us a great product like uncharted. At the same time, i trust Nomura, the KH team to deliver a great product as well, that SE money never stops as far as i know.

And your half correct. Versus runs a prototype version of Luminous Engine's lighting engine. They adopted it last year i think, and i heard that all the lighting has been completely redone with Luminous's help.

For the more general engine, at the very start of Versus's development, they were intending to use Crystal tools for Versus. But that didn't pan out because Crystal tools ended up being very limited for what they were trying to accomplish. So they went with a custom engine from scratch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Quaint. 

Oh yeah so it's using the Luminous prototype lighting. Now i sort of remember. 

I wasn't completely aware of that. Besides the ditching the crystal tools part (which i think you mentioned here before), they made a custom engine? Is that something in line of re-tooled engine of some sort? 

Maybe that's where i confused Versus utilizing part of the Luminous Engine initially. :amazed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

basically its like FFXIV 2.0. They made an entirely new engine just for that game because Crystal tools in FFXIV 1.0 looked like crap if you compare the two games's graphics and design. Same with Versus, they made an entirely new engine for it, and put the luminous engine's lighting on top of it. So its like a fusion of two engines at the same time. Nomura kept stressing though that the lighting solution was just an early form of Luminous, as work was(and is) still being done on Luminous to get the best possible result from game development.

So the complete Luminous engine lighting solution that debuts with Next gen along with the actual full Luminous Engine should still look much more advanced than the one they are implementing in Versus.

Even so, just to be using that kind of lighting in any form in combination with their game specific engine, i think this game should be a huge step up from SE graphics that we've seen in their games so far(especially since they are using Cell extensively as a PS3 exclusive title).

At the very least, it'll look much better that the XIII games, which is using a pretty primitive crystal tools engine to its very limit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2012)

Why cant just SE admit that this game is cancelled? Are they not yet prepared for the biggest shitstorm of our time? Such pussies.


----------



## EJ (Dec 6, 2012)

If this game comes out, I don't care how long the wait will be. Hopefully, the storyline/gameplay is as good and refreshing like FFX was.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuck this game


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2012)

People who are hyped for Versus should just fuck this game and wait for Lightning's Return. At least you get to play a FF game before you die of old age.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

You won't be saying that when it comes out  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 in 2102


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

When it comes out I will be the first to purchase it, and then I will make a youtube video destroying it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

That's just wasting money though


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

If this is not the best game ever made I'll kill people.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

With our luck, it's probably going to turn out to be an average/slightly-above-average RPG that will not be that memorable aside from having a ridiculously long development time and great graphics.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Nooo you lie, lieeee


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know about your luck, but my luck is golden


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nooo you lie, lieeee



The truth shall set you free


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Just keep on believeing people, maybe Nomura will get to his senses soon and release this game early next year. But it would be the most half assed game ever made even worse than the new Duke Nukem.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Duke Nukem was in development for more than 10 years  when we hit that point, then i'll worry


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

How long has it been since Versus XIII was announced? 5? 6years? LOL

Dont worry Inu, SE will hit the rock bottom soon. 

They are just preparing themselves for the shitstorm to come thats why they are not making a press release yet. I bet their HQ is not  fortified enough to withstand an attack by angry fans.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

7 years next year.


----------



## lathia (Dec 7, 2012)

KH3 is following that curse too. We're lucky we got branched games to keep us somewhat busy. I wish they'd stop announcing shit they don't plan to release any time soon. Look at Rockstar and GTA and step your game up SE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Loool forget about KH3. That shit will never happen. If it does, it will be on the fucking 3DS.

*3DS*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

There is a pattern in the gaming industry to avoid making games with 3's


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2012)

Reviving this thread with an actual reason. And that is for the recent campaign a little group known as Project Crystallis has created.

Basically this: 


EDIT: For Type 0: 

They even have a simple tutorial video: 

If you guys even want to attempt to do something about this lack of info, or lack of localization (In Type 0's case), I implore you guys to take part. Hell I just sent out 15 of these Versus letters.

Before trolls come in here saying it won't work... I'll tell you this, I'd rather try and do something than sit on my ass and do nothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

why bother versus will just be a shitty smartphone game


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2012)

Disney should purchase Square Enix. That would be fantastic, Aerith would be a disney princess and they would ensure that Versus gave more news to the people and would give even far more resources to Nomura.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

We already knew about project crystallis pages ago bro  I actually did sign that one at the time...

I find it sickening how Lighting returns has a new trailer coming out on the 22nd...why should i care about that instead of Versus?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> We already knew about project crystallis pages ago bro  I actually did sign that one at the time...



Which is why I was being sarcastic


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

I thought you were really mobilizing people  You made me sad


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Noctis is glued to his throne at this point he can't mobilize.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

psh....this is a joke, it really is


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought you were really mobilizing people  You made me sad



What do you mean? I was pretty much serious when talking about the campaign. The group itself hasn't been mentioned for a while which is what I was sarcastic about.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, cool then  

I could just barely see no information on Versus, if they are waiting for next year to show it off in a more complete state. But there's no real excuse for Type Zero. I've even heard its basically localized but SE can't even find it within themselves to release it


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll just assume this game will never see the light of day.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I'll just assume this game will never see the light of day.



Agree 100%


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

Just Let Nomura work on the game, it will be done when its done.

My only complaint is that they haven't shown shit since late 09 early 10.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2012)

There was an official trailer in January 2011 with gameplay and everything. Problem is there have been significant overhauls since that time, but we haven't been able to see any of them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Just Let Nomura work on the game, it will be done when its done.



What if you expire before it's done?
You have to think of these things with games that take 10 years.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 14, 2012)

If there's no updates @Jan this game should just be forgotten


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 14, 2012)

Honestly, this game is dead to me now. I might was well wait for the next FF iteration.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2012)

If Versus never comes out, that won't come out either


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 14, 2012)

SquareEnix should just develop a Shingeki no Kyojin game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 14, 2012)

this game will be released when 4D games are made

in other words, it better do something quick before it becomes obsolete before it's even released


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

Obsolete? it will be next year that its obsolete


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> this game will be released when 4D games are made
> 
> in other words, it better do something quick before it becomes obsolete before it's even released



So first, we must understand and adapt our way of life to a 4th dimensional space as a species. And then this game can be made, sounds reasonable enough.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 15, 2012)

heeeyyyy guyyys! 

Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

It's coming out 12-21-12. Going.to.be.fucking._great_.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 15, 2012)

Yoichi Wada provided a possible reason as to why the action  role-playing keeps getting delayed. Interestingly enough, the CEO of   blames the failure of the launch of the original “Final Fantasy XIV” on  PC for causing big delays of high-definition games in Japan.
The unsuccessful launch of FFXIV caused a negative chain  of events in other areas across the businesses. One notable example is  the significant delay in the development of new HD   titles in Japan. As a result, our major releases of HD game titles use  IPs previously developed by Eidos Interactive, and are sold mainly in  Europe and North America.​


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

That's not the reason. Otherwise Lightning returns would not be coming out next year. And 13-2 would not have come out either. Fact of the matter is, SE is just INCOMPETENT


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 15, 2012)

13 and 13-2 shouldn't exist, we only need Versus 13.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2012)

SE just needs to get its shit together.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> 13 and 13-2 shouldn't exist, we only need Versus 13.



Hey... Just 'cause Nomura sucks and spends seven years developing a game that should have taken two or three, don't go complainin' about other Final Fantasy games! 

Really, though, the concept for the game was always too large. Properly scaled cities, a realistic day and night cycle and a vast world map that's also to scale? There's no way in hell Nomura was ever going to be able to make something like that without spending billions of yen and almost a decade working on it - and the only way he'd ever get that kind of money and time would be to make incredibly profitable Kingdom Hearts games...

Versus XIII is simply something that I don't expect to see on shelves any time before 2016. It'd be nice for Nomura to prove me wrong, but I doubt he will. I just hope that, once the game does come out, it lives up to the hype that kept people anticipating its release for a decade. If it doesn't, it'll join Duke Nukem Forever as one of the biggest jokes in gaming history...


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 15, 2012)

The only thing I will give 13 and 13-2 is that they have a good battle system (kinda) and Fang, the rest is awful.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> SE just needs to get its shit together.



For a good..10 years now. I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> The only thing I will give 13 and 13-2 is that they have a good battle system (kinda) and Fang, the rest is awful.



Fixed.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 15, 2012)

Was trying to be generous.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2012)

I just want Lightning Returns to be over and done with so that S.E. could finally stop gang banging her and put more resource on Versus XIII instead, like they should have after XIII's release.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Hey... Just 'cause Nomura sucks and spends seven years developing a game that should have taken two or three, don't go complainin' about other Final Fantasy games!
> 
> Really, though, the concept for the game was always too large. Properly scaled cities, a realistic day and night cycle and a vast world map that's also to scale? There's no way in hell Nomura was ever going to be able to make something like that without spending billions of yen and almost a decade working on it - and the only way he'd ever get that kind of money and time would be to make incredibly profitable Kingdom Hearts games...
> 
> Versus XIII is simply something that I don't expect to see on shelves any time before 2016. It'd be nice for Nomura to prove me wrong, but I doubt he will. I just hope that, once the game does come out, it lives up to the hype that kept people anticipating its release for a decade. If it doesn't, it'll join Duke Nukem Forever as one of the biggest jokes in gaming history...



But if he pulls it off, Nomura will have brought back the FF that we've been waiting to see return for a long time. 

Even that alone is worth waiting for.


Also observe the next gen lighting techniques that Versus 13 will be using illustrated by Agni, FF15 heroine .


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2012)

So is this ever coming out?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Was trying to be generous.



grahf    pls


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I just want Lightning Returns to be over and done with so that S.E. could finally stop gang banging her and put more resource on Versus XIII instead, like they should have after XIII's release.



After lightning returns ships, i hope they fire toriyama, or atleast put him on "indefinite vacation leave"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

Agni's Philosophy looks ever better than versus
And I mean that purely as a concept


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd say they both have great potential


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> After lightning returns ships, i hope they fire toriyama, or atleast put him on "indefinite vacation leave"



And pronto, his directions have been terrible and have done nothing but hinder the current mainline FF from reaching decency with choices from level designs, to character development taking a huge ass snooze dive. The witch deserves to be banished and for good.

As for Agni, i'm not sure. Her design looks ok at best, but if personality along with the game as a whole (is it really confirmed the next 15th Final Fantasy?) is tainted by Toriyama's nuisence then i'm jumping ship.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

If SE has any kind of sense they won't be letting him work on the game in any form 

Agni is not confirmed as FF15...but its pretty close to being confirmed. We have to wait until E3 next year, or atleast that's what SE said. That she'd be making a reappearance there "In a different form"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2012)

Too bad they probably won't, and we'll probably see him butcher yet another FF title all around. With Versus XIII being the only one left in good hands. 

Oh, so that's it.  Well then, lets cross our fingers that S.E. won't shoop da woop during next year's E3 conference lol who am i kidding....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2012)

_Shut up_! Stop being so negative!  for my sanity


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

Lightning sucks more everytime i see her


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> grahf    pls



Jasson negged.

Agni's Philosophy looks cool, but my expectations are still on Versus XIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

well technically versus should come out first regardless. I mean Versus is still for ps3 and everything..a 6 year old console.....

It would probably be better if they renamed it Final Fantasy Versus though...nothing needs the 13 namesake on it


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Just rebrand to FF15. No harm done, it would probably be better off for it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2012)

@Inuhanyou

The entirety of Final Fantasy XIII sucks ass. 

Lolz at fools who like that piece of crap


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2012)

The main problem with lightning is she is a female. Second is that she is a close clone of cloud. Third is the combination of the last two.

I mean seriously, you are making video games, and rpg's at that. I am guessing the people who buy FF games are 70+% male. Theres no way to prove that but statistics on games say more guys play then  girls, a lot more, and this type of game, even more most likely. Don't you think it's pretty stupid to make the main character a chick? Yeah they tried to make her femininity not appear but males cannot relate easily or at all. And then you add a ton of crappy shitty characters around her and you get a shit story that turns people away. 

Also, pink hair. Pink fucking hair. FUcking japanese people man, nowadays its all about the shaved heads as dudes, and normal looking fucking hair for chicks.  @&#*# #*#*#&@ (@&#*@(@ (@&#$__*#&@ @&(($&#(@) @(@&#*$(

And i loved SE in 2006 

And Versus will never come so close thsi thread(obvious on topic post guys shhh)


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 16, 2012)

I didn't have problems with the main character being a female, for example if Fang was the main char it would have been great, but lightning is bland as fuck and people can bitch about compilation Cloud all they want, but the one from the game is great.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2012)

I hate everything about 13 and the worst part about it is that there are some in SE who think it's their best game yet

FUCKING JAPANESE PEOPLE

Fucking complicated love hate relationship with these idiotic stupid fucking smart cool people


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Paradigm shifting wasn't all that bad an idea. What they need to do is apply it to a better combat system.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> SE think it's their best game yet



Fixed      .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Paradigm shifting wasn't all that bad an idea. What they need to do is apply it to a better combat system.



whats wrong with 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

and 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Well...shit.

I just think the idea behind shifting prefab tactics isn't the worst thing ever. It was just executed in a poorly designed game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2012)

Versus 13's gameplay videos remind a LOT of Crisis Core, except you have a party and apparently a much bigger world.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

Well it makes sense, since Nomura was working on that for a while as well...also Nojima is working on it...he did great work on Crisis core.  Akiyama as well, he did the original tactics which is probably one of the best FF games

Also some info on Versus that some people may not have known



> Square Enix World Technological Director Julien Merceron and his incredibly obtuse job title recently took some time to speak with French Final Fantasy fansite Final Fantasy Dream on a handful of current Square Enix projects. With the company keeping its lips shut on the current activities in its Japanese dev house, this interview was a rare find and a total score as it covered everything from Agni’s Philosophy to Final Fantasy Versus XIII.
> 
> For those of you who don’t speak the language of love, I’ll translate the more relevant pieces of information.
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Dec 16, 2012)

Same thing I thought. The cities really didn't look alive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well...shit.
> 
> I just think the idea behind shifting prefab tactics isn't the worst thing ever. It was just executed in a poorly designed game.



Switching tactics isn't exactly new. It's been done in better games.


LegendarySaiyan said:


> After watching that video with the soundtrack I thought of how empty the city were! I know it's an early product so I won't complain about it yet, but I hope that the cities will be filled with people who runs away when monsters attack and that they can also get caught and hurt by the monsters like in the Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Movie!
> 
> Look at from 0:15 when the Behemoth(I think) starts its attack, imagen how much more cooler and realistic it would be if there were civilians who starts running away from it and the Behemoth goes bersek attacking everything and everyone! Explosions everywhere! Just like in Advent Children when Cloud and the others try to stop the huge Behemoth  One of the best scenes ;P
> ----
> ...


the ps3 couldn't run that with people.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 16, 2012)

Nomura is holding this back to destroy the FF name brand so when it is released and turns out to be a pile of garbage KH will become the new flagship.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

Its a pretty early build in that video, more than 2 years ago, almost 3. I'm sure they'll try to their best of their ability to make everything look as fine as it possibly can in terms of giving the world a life like feel in terms of population and density. Japanese devs aren't well versed in open world development, especially not SE devs. So them attempting this is very ambitious, just like a lot of the other stuff.

That's all great, but for me? I'd take another FFX, or Lost Odyssey, no need to go crazy to make me interested, as long as it's got a good story and characters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2012)

FFvXIII combat system should be a mix of white knight chronicles + ffXIII + legend of dragoon. 

Hope that wont be too complicated for some people.


----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> The main problem with lightning is she is a female. Second is that she is a *close clone of cloud*. Third is the combination of the last two.



FF fans need to get off Cloud's nutsack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> FFvXIII combat system should be a mix of white knight chronicles + ffXIII + legend of dragoon.
> 
> Hope that wont be too complicated for some people.



Some Saga as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

Lightning is not a female cloud and was never designed that way in her personality. It was a rumor that was created because Nomura made her character design.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Switching tactics isn't exactly new. It's been done *in better games*.



Were they implemented in the same way? Like how 13 was basically setting roles like you would in an MMO?

Edit: Now when I think about it though. The idea of role switching whenever you want also kind of cheeses the character. Making leveling and skill progression seem pointless.


*Goes without saying.*


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2012)

It's simple, we kill the Toriyama.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 16, 2012)

the main reason im excited for this game is yoko shimomura. her music and nomura's stories and graphics somehow manage to create this blissful perfect feeling.

its just superb how well they match and how the music is placed and everything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

> “Not only was the protagonist of Final Fantasy, she was also the face of Square Enix. You can even say she was an icon of Japanese games at the time. Look at the soldier you see on screen. Look at her actions, her speed, her courage. This is what we’re aiming for, for her to be once again be portrayed as a strong game character.”
> 
> “The large poster of Lightning that we created is still posted on my cubicle wall today. She’s always there, watching over the team and supporting us. On the poster is a single word. That word is “courage.” And that’s what she has - the courage to pursue the truth. In Final Fantasy XIII, she turned her back on her destiny and fought bravely as a soldier. Not all of us are heroes, which is why we look up and respect those who are. And that’s how we want people to see her.”
> 
> ...



My god..Toriyma just goes on..and on..and on..and never stops


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2012)

Milking Lightning again and again, just pair her up with someone and get it over with


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

Lightning, hate her, not most hated, but hate.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2012)

Never ending Paradox


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My god..Toriyma just goes on..and on..and on..and never stops



Toriyama: "Yadda yada yada Raitoningu'z liek so kawaii! bla bla blah boobez boobez tittiehz! derp derp herp wii ov skwaer eaaknicks wove 2 fap 2 hurr ass and shove it down our fanz's throatz liek 24/7! la lah lolz."

Someone fire that clown already.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 16, 2012)

I came in here expecting some amazing news such as waiting some more or that this game will come when its ready but alas not even that


----------



## EJ (Dec 16, 2012)

................................


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

Imagine the day you walk in expect to just see another conversation about when the game is coming out only to see a trailer with release date


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I came in here expecting some amazing news such as waiting some more or that this game will come when its ready but alas not even that



This game is a phantom, not it's less of one because we are even getting that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 16, 2012)

How much does a hitman charge nowdays?


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 16, 2012)

Show Mercy, and then he will make more FFXIII sequels 
Kill him, he dies...but then you become him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> How much does a hitman charge nowdays?



Would you like to try my services? 

Just send me a ticket and his address.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2012)

THis game is the black phantom in dark souls that never shows up



because you're playing offline....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 16, 2012)

^^

So awesome it'll never see the light of day.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2012)

feel bad for the guys who now have 6 year old kids and have waited since the day the game was first revealed


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 16, 2012)

We might as well change this thread's title to "Hate Lightning"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lightning is not a female cloud and was never designed that way in her personality. It was a rumor that was created because Nomura made her character design.






YOINK

Originality completely out the window folks


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

What does it matter what was planned for Lightning? 

The character turned out like a female Cloud regardless.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> YOINK
> 
> Originality completely out the window folks



That's in her design. As in what she looks like. Toriyama wrote her character, its completely different.


----------



## Bender (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What does it matter what was planned for Lightning?
> 
> The character turned out like a female Cloud regardless.



Indeed. I would expect the 21st century FF games to provide originality for a character. I wanna see some epic chars like FFVI Terra.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

Lighting was never designed or written to be like Cloud. Nor does she acts like him in the original version. Crap dub completely butchered her personality.
Visually it's also a complete bogus from people who know fucking nothing, Square has 1 general facial model for almost all female and bishos characters that gets some slight changes and a hair swap.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2012)

Lightning = Sephiroth confirmed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2012)

Nothing to do with final fantasy as a whole and more to do with just Nomura's designs.

He could probably make better shit, but I bet Toriyama is just telling him to reuse FF7 and 8 designs over and over again. While he could care less, and as he makes his 10 other KH spinoff games.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

With Nomura degrading to this



it's easy to forget he can actually do stuff like this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2012)

If you strike toriyama down he shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2012)

Seriously where's the originality in this?



Toriyama, you officially made Lightning a guy....

That and Toriyama's stealing off designs from Versus....


*Spoiler*: _Who is Dragoon Chick?_ 









And FFIX....


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2012)

^

@ That pic

Lightning looks like chickified LOTR Sauron.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2012)

That new lighting looks ridiculous, even worst than the past one. I mean, seriously the first design was pretty cool but this new one... It just looks like they cut her face and placed it in a new model.
Like in that old scene from Toy Story.

It just... No. No NO.

Poor Lighting... and poor Fang...


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2012)

@Suigetsu

It's just so-so terrible


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Atleast this will be the last one we have to deal with


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

Lets hope it is.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

don't know if it's the quality or actual design but

that is ugly

not only is the outfit ugly

but i mean her body is made up of manly broad shoulders with breasts and a female face

and her unseen legs look pretty manly too

no female curves

is this the meaning of "elegance" that is apparently supposed to be lightning


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn just give her something normal
oh btw Versus has been cancel 

































































































































































































































for a new name change


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

That's toriyama for ya


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Anything interesting about this game yet not that I care much, I just want this shit to be released already so KH3 will come out.  It doesn't help this game's case that the main character bears an uncanny resemblance to one of my most hated fictional characters of all time who shall not here be named.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Sasuke? Lol.

No, no information.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Sasuke? Lol.

No, no information.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Seriously where's the originality in this?
> 
> 
> 
> Toriyama, you officially made Lightning a guy....






Dragoon chick save me! 

Burn in hell Toriyama.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2012)

Dat new Lightning design is pretty epic. No wonder Versus XIII got cancelled. 

DatToriyama


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2012)

Get out. Monster.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dat new Lightning design is pretty epic. No wonder Versus XIII got cancelled.
> 
> DatToriyama



No wonder Toriyama has to steal designs from Versus. His originality in his own games is continously lacking


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Lightning-chan's new design! So KAWAII <3

CAN'T WAIT FOR FINAL FANTASY XIII-6 LIGHTNING RETURNS 3 A REALM REBORN <3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2012)

Toriyama: What? Moar FFXIII anyone??? Cash accepted!!! 

*continues making the 7th and FINAL fantasy XIII title truly ending the trilogy that was never wanted*


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2012)

Couldnt we just keep the lighting with the first and normal costume? I mean seriously?
Toriyama... he doesnt know what he wants. He cant tell a story and he cant properly direct a game.

I feel sorry for him, maybe he is trying hard but he cant do it. >_>


POOR LIGHTING.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Damn just give her something normal
> oh btw Versus has been cancel
> 
> 
> for a new name change



are you referring to this?


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Seriously where's the originality in this?
> 
> 
> 
> Toriyama, you officially made Lightning a guy....



It is like he was playing Persona 3 the other day...
Just swap its face for Lightning's, take away the crown, and the wings and you will get Lightning's new design.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

^  oddly accurate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

They are probably going to just end up calling it FF Versus, that's much better anyway without the 13


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They are probably going to just end up calling it FF Versus, that's much better anyway without the 13



Yes, they should just call it that.
Everyone calls it Final Fantasy Versus nowadays.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't like the concept of them being in the same universe. I don't see any relevancy between the two games except the XIII plugged at the end.

So yeah, agreed. Much better off without an XIII. I'm sick of seeing those numbers anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

They aren't in the same universe, only connected by the same general mythology and even then it takes different forms depending on which team is developing the game.  Toriyama's Etro isn't going to be the same as Nomura's Etro for example, and it goes for Type 0's l'cie and 13's lcie as well


----------



## mondayblues (Dec 19, 2012)

Has FF13 Versus really been cancelled?  My hubby told me that it was and they replaced it with another Lighting game.  

They junked all this?


Ok SquareEnix...Versus 13 is the only FF game I looked forward to since FF7!  And now they canned it?  

Or are they moving it to next gen consoles?  720 and PS4 should be out next year or so right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 19, 2012)

mondayblues said:


> Has FF13 Versus really been cancelled?  My hubby told me that it was and they replaced it with another Lighting game.
> 
> They junked all this?
> 
> ...



Its not canceled. Many SE Officials (Especially the President himself) reaffirmed that the game is still undergoing development.


----------



## wes (Dec 19, 2012)

^ And will be until the day we all get Alzheimer and forget about it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]ajSAdgXU1ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII Trailer*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ajSAdgXU1ts[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]
Wth square just wth.
I can't tell if that battle system is real time.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

Well at least you can tell one thing.

That it exists.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Well at least you can tell one thing.
> 
> That it exists.



You can also tell another thing. Toriyama failed at making a game that can beat Versus, even after 3 games....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

Just the information that we know of the vaporware known as Versus 13 beats Toriyama's shit trilogy every day of the week  That's sad.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

And yet it still doesn't exists.

So I get to mock both.

ah schadenfreude


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

Until versus reveals itself as existing...what will you do then?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Until versus reveals itself as existing...what will you do then?



Laugh when the game finally comes out after ten years in development only for people to realise Nomura is no better than Toriyama.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

.....your terrible

 i mean we already have a pretty good track record from nomura on the projects he's directed or written and produced, so there's really no reason to believe this game will be anything but great.

In comparison, what has Toriyama worked on and directed?  *Mindjack?*, *The Third Birthday???*


Yeah, you can see where the XIII series's suckage came from. I don't understand what Kitase lets him do what he wants.

In addition, Versus has Hashimoto working on it as well, along with Nojima...both Type 0 and Crisis core in their track records speaks volumes to me


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

LMAO at people assuming this game is going to be better than XIII when so far I haven't seen a damn thing that would indicate it's going to be anywhere near as good. Heck so far we know next to nothing about the game, so people can get their optimistic heads out of their asses because until/if the game is released, there is no way of telling it will beat XIII or not.

I've said it before, I will laugh my ass off at all of you if Verses turns out to be a complete pile of shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> LMAO at people assuming this game is going to be better than XIII when so far I haven't seen a damn thing that would indicate it's going to be anywhere near as good. Heck so far we know next to nothing about the game, so people can get their optimistic heads out of their asses because until/if the game is released, there is no way of telling it will beat XIII or not.
> 
> I've said it before, I will laugh my ass off at all of you if Verses turns out to be a complete pile of shit.


LMAO soul. 
Versus won't come out ever, you're sooo stupid sometimes


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> LMAO soul.
> Versus won't come out ever, you're sooo stupid sometimes



Did you miss the if in that post.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Did you miss the if in that post.



If isn't respected in that way anymore soul.
"If" is like "maybe" because it leaves the possibility of it happening open.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Laugh when the game finally comes out after ten years in development only for people to realise Nomura is no better than Toriyama.



Winny knows what's up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> LMAO at people assuming this game is going to be better than XIII when so far I haven't seen a damn thing that would indicate it's going to be anywhere near as good. Heck so far we know next to nothing about the game, so people can get their optimistic heads out of their asses because until/if the game is released, there is no way of telling it will beat XIII or not.
> 
> I've said it before, I will laugh my ass off at all of you if Verses turns out to be a complete pile of shit.



 it seems to me that someone is a bit too bitter that people don't like his kawaii raitaningu and the fail universe that she inhabits and are anticipating another game instead.

Which is totally fine mind you...but...i really only expect that kind of talk from Toriyama as she is his waifu


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2012)

Burn. 

Oh yeah and the trailer was massively pukeworthy as expected, even worse then i imagined from how S.E. were trying to hype up the battle system being "real time"(?) when it looks like another copy/paste cop-out. Well done Toriyama, you've successfully managed to make the XIII trilogy one of the most potentially unmemorable abominations ever known by FF/RPG fans, kudos.

Also, dat framerate & dull areas.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

HAS ANY NEW INFORMATION COME OUT YET?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> LMAO at people assuming this game is going to be better than XIII when so far I haven't seen a damn thing that would indicate it's going to be anywhere near as good. Heck so far we know next to nothing about the game, so people can get their optimistic heads out of their asses because until/if the game is released, there is no way of telling it will beat XIII or not.
> 
> I've said it before, I will laugh my ass off at all of you if Verses *turns out to be a complete pile of shit*.



Oh, like 13 and 13-2? and soon to be 13-3? 

You like shitty games, you even admit it yourself


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 20, 2012)

Laughs at people who pre orders.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2012)

If Duke Nukem Forever can come out......


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> it seems to me that someone is a bit too bitter that people don't like his kawaii raitaningu and the fail universe that she inhabits and are anticipating another game instead.
> 
> Which is totally fine mind you...but...i really only expect that kind of talk from Toriyama as she is his waifu


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2012)

I know that saying that this game will never come out is a trolling thing, but its already getting old.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

Well its only gotten old because the fact that the game has been a long time in coming is still a fact


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh, like 13 and 13-2? and soon to be 13-3?
> 
> You like shitty games, you even admit it yourself


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Glasses at night. More like:


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> If Duke Nukem Forever can come out......



...And was utter shit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

can't disagree with that. It was shit  but as i said, until Versus hits Duke's period in development, i won't worry and instead will just be pissed that they want to keep people waiting till they don't give a shit


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 22, 2012)

I laughed at the trailer,'final 13 days' lightning will spend in a town.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ...And was utter shit



Very true, it's good thing Versus isn't being passed amongst many developers at least though.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 22, 2012)

Another Christmas , another year of waiting


----------



## Velocity (Dec 22, 2012)

Um... So a hundred and two people preorder Versus on Amazon and it's worth telling us, why...?


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

It's some funny shit


----------



## DedValve (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> HAS ANY NEW INFORMATION COME OUT YET?



Nomura said wait a goddamn while longer so you will sit down, buy FFXIII-III Lightning Returns and play that while you wait a little while longer for your goddamn versus news. 




its been pushed as an exclusive Neogeo gold game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Did people just pre-order a free to play game?


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 22, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Um... So *a hundred and two people preorder* Versus on Amazon and it's worth telling us, why...?


*1pts - 1k*

I don't know why these half-brain Japanese preorder even though there's no date release.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

It was the same deal with Twilight Princess, people with preorders in for the Gamecube version years in advance.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

difference is

that actually existed


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


>



Dude... this looks like shit. Those glasses are FUUUUUUUGLY!!!





So.. umm yeah, apparently Versus is going to be a new generation game after all.  Maybe


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

nice effect on those glasses actually they need to do that glasses effect in more games.
(can actually see her face)


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 23, 2012)

wow did someone edit that or does she really have shades in the trailer now hahaha  looks sweet


----------



## Savior (Dec 26, 2012)

This game has been in development since I was in highschool. Good grief. Idk why Square Enix is trolling us all.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 26, 2012)

Are they really trolling or they afraid to release it  ?
If the game is not as half as good that the fans expect,well,bad luck for Square i guess


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 28, 2012)

So yeah it is now name FFXV?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 28, 2012)

^ No                        .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm operating under the assumption that they are doing a lot of very ambitious things and want it to be the very best it can be


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm operating under the assumption that they are doing a lot of very ambitious things and want it to be the very best it can be



We call 90% of those games vaporware.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

> I'm operating under the assumption that they are doing a lot of very ambitious things and want it to be the very best it can be



This. And hey, it's Nomura. Despite a couple of his screw ups, he usually delivers in gameplay for real-time ARPG imo which is very important. Hopefully he does FFVsXIII's cast justice, since i liked his work on the KH cast very much.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm operating under the assumption that they are doing a lot of very ambitious things and want it to be the very best it can be



This


And Lupe Fiasco is one of my preferred music artists


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn i cannot get enough of the swagger within Noctis after watching the 2006 CG of Versus XIII, freaking plunging his sword through the guts of his enemies and warping from X to Y while snapping their necks with his own legs. Uber boss right there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

That was the 2008 trailer  the 2006 trailer was very short and didn't show much of anything


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 29, 2012)

when versus was in for voice acting... didn't that mean the game was close to finishing? or were those voice overs just for the trailer...?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

which voice acting?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That was the 2008 trailer  the 2006 trailer was very short and didn't show much of anything



Oh, yeah, that one, whatever. 

Though 2011's trailer takes the cake for actually *SHOWING* gameplay and such in real-time combat. Also for Dragoon chick.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

The thing i liked about the 2011 trailer was that it was actually an old build of the game at the time, and it was already much improved since the time it was premiered to the public according to Nomura. And i already thought it looked decent at that time. So i can't wait to see how it looks at this stage with the drastically improved gameplay systems, and super improved graphics including a complete redesign of all the lighting with the luminous engine


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2012)

They should at least give us *something *every year if they want us to actually believe they're making a game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe next yarrrr


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> which voice acting?



there was a trailer with voice acting in it


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Mind posting it, fool? 

Much more _credible_ that way.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Am I credible now?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

And here come the cavalry.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Mind posting it, fool?
> 
> Much more _credible_ that way.



Its in my sig.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Answer my question shion


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course not. 

Shion requires more...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Shion requires more...



Yes....becuase you are truly the master of "credible"


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 29, 2012)

so, now that you see there's a trailer [but i was expecting you all knew about it..i mean i found out about it in this thread....], doesnt that mean versus is close to ending production? or did they just record voices for the sake of a trailer...?


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2012)

This game won't see the light of day will it lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> so, now that you see there's a trailer [but i was expecting you all knew about it..i mean i found out about it in this thread....], doesnt that mean versus is close to ending production? or did they just record voices for the sake of a trailer...?


we knew about the 2011 trailer already. obviously it wasnt close to being finished two years ago..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Yes....becuase you are truly the master of "credible"



Damn right, Annoying Meowth, damn right. 

And no, this game will _never_ see the light of day.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 8, 2013)

FF versus xiii is rumoured to be in famitsu next week/this month/idk next issue

And an anonymous tip on 2ch says there will be an update on versus in weekly jump's next issue (jan 21) and that a versus presentation will be held on the 22nd

Back in november there was a tip that thered be a versus presentation in january 15-17 so it could be the same one.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 8, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> FF versus xiii is rumoured to be in famitsu next week/this month/idk next issue
> 
> Anonymous tip apparently. Since its famitsu, it appears to be legit.



I found this out 10 minutes ago though its still a rumour which I was hesitant on posting it.

Now having posted this, you have unleashed the repetition of fucking similar responses to be said as previously done. Pat yourself in the back >.>


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 9, 2013)

what the fuck is your problem? sorry i posted this before you? jesus christ who the fuck do you think you are? "pat yourself on the back for unleashing similar responses" ??

jesus christ go fuck yourself

news in news and idgaf if people are gonna write essays of discussion over it or not its still god damn fucking news and for a game with so little of that it obviously comes to my attention that it's common courtesy to at least report what little grain of salt travels around on here you fucking dry well


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 9, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> FF versus xiii is rumoured to be in famitsu next week/this month/idk next issue
> 
> And an anonymous tip on 2ch says there will be an update on versus in weekly jump's next issue (jan 21) and that a versus presentation will be held on the 22nd
> 
> Back in november there was a tip that thered be a versus presentation in january 15-17 so it could be the same one.



If the rumors are true then I can't wait to see it whatever the news is about Versus  Thanks AznKuchikiChick 
---

Rumor or not, better than nothing


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 9, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what the fuck is your problem? sorry i posted this before you? jesus christ who the fuck do you think you are? "pat yourself on the back for unleashing similar responses" ??
> 
> jesus christ go fuck yourself
> 
> news in news and idgaf if people are gonna write essays of discussion over it or not its still god damn fucking news and for a game with so little of that it obviously comes to my attention that it's common courtesy to at least report what little grain of salt travels around on here you fucking dry well



Calm down Im joking O.o


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Azn , I was looking for news, Atleast now I know .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

Azn explodes over these things without provocation  calm down azn, you know we're not serious about anything


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2013)

Versus is vaporware, never gonna come out, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

Shut up death


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Versus is vaporware, never gonna come out, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.



just going to refer to this post from now on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Shut up death


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Versus is vaporware, never gonna come out, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.


Every post in all three FF related threads here.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2013)

Versus is vaporware, never gonna come out, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> This game won't see the light of day will it lol



lol rly i dont think it will

maybe its bullshit?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

When it does come out, i don't wanna hear no lip


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Versus is vaporware,* never gonna come out*, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.



so so useful


----------



## Motochika (Jan 9, 2013)

Every time I see somebody post in here and realize that it's almost been a decade since the games declaration. I die inside.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2013)

Any news yet?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 9, 2013)

Versus is vaporware, never gonna come out, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

Versus beats FF12 in the amount of years in development by 1 year


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2013)

It's okay! They've probably just delayed the game so they can convert it into a PS4 title. To be released one year before the PS5 comes out!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 10, 2013)

If they did delay it for ps4, i would prefer ps3 graphics with 60 fps and a bigger world


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2013)

*I have some great news for Versus from a site.*

*Me:* Really quick: Can you tell us anything about _Final Fantasy Versus XIII_? Anything? Anything at all?


*
Spoiler:  



Translator:


*
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Starts to translate, while Kitase and Toriyama are smiling faintly.



*
Spoiler:  



PR Guy, from across the room:


*
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Actually, no.
_Event ends._



​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> *I have some great news for Versus from a site.*
> 
> *Me:* Really quick: Can you tell us anything about _Final Fantasy Versus XIII_? Anything? Anything at all?
> 
> ...


Wow so it's actually coming out.
Amazing, I have to eat a hat now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2013)

"a site"?

Just say Kotaku, its not hard if your trolling


----------



## EJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Stop bumping this thread guys, damn.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2013)

until new information comes out you mean  that's what i said before the thread was bumped


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 25, 2013)

Flow said:


> Stop bumping this thread guys, damn.



Bump- Lil B


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

So when is this shit coming out on iphone?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> It's okay! They've probably just delayed the game so they can convert it into a PS4 title. To be released one year before the PS5 comes out!



Even that is damn early for this game to come out


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 25, 2013)

itll probably come out around the time of kh3 and the kh hd collections [not the 1.5, but maybe later ones]

that would bring tremendous sales, and would bring square enix back on top

releasing those games in the same year, or within the same 2 years.. wow.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey


guess what?


Not happening.


----------



## EJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> until new information comes out you mean  that's what i said before the thread was bumped



I mean, I sort of take back my comment. I just wish this game would of come out by now.

Why the HELL hasn't this or KH come out yet? We are nearing the next gen consoles and look this stuff hasn't even been like.....released yet. Have we even gotten hands on demos?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Flow said:


> I mean, I sort of take back my comment. I just wish this game would of come out by now.
> 
> Why the HELL hasn't this or KH come out yet? We are nearing the next gen consoles and look this stuff hasn't even been like.....released yet. Have we even gotten hands on demos?



Versus is vaporware, never gonna come out, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2013)

Flow said:


> I mean, I sort of take back my comment. I just wish this game would of come out by now.
> 
> Why the HELL hasn't this or KH come out yet? We are nearing the next gen consoles and look this stuff hasn't even been like.....released yet. Have we even gotten hands on demos?




I'll take a stab at this oft asked qustion;


Well, we know that SE's internal teams were all disrupted to work on 13 from 2007 to 2009. And then we also know that a majority of SE staff(including Nomura's team) was also drafted to work double time on FF14 2.0 as priority one, which caused all of the HD games in development to be postponed until that is completed sometime this year.

I read it in Wada's financial report. Essentially, SE was not prepared to come into the HD generation. SE blew a shit ton of money on making crystal tools engine(ironically developed to make game development easier), did not make back the cost of development, had huge development issues with 13 as a result and in conjunction FF14 also bombed terribly around the same time 13 shipped, which made all other projects get shifted as a result so that they could go back and fix it(IE make an entire new game out of it).

I think there are just over 500+ people at SE(internal staff and outsourced) rushing 14 2.0 out to beta at this point.

SE's original plan, was for 14's profits as an MMO to fund their actual console HD games going forward, but that plan messed up, so they had to go back and do it over before making any more games as planned. 

Basically, we've only had Lightning for so long, because it is an easy project to make sequels out of. They already have crystal tools, they simply are tasked with reusing assets and using those to push out a very cheap product and make a profit without having to have a huge team work on it. There's a reason why we've had 3 sequels in 4 years. They are still trying to make back the money they blew on developing Crystal tools engine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

Sucks for the Crystal Tools, being an apparently archaic engine to optimize for their titles and such. But the Luminous Engine is guaranteed to not share a similar fate though, right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

That's the plan  they had to bring in a lot of western programmers to their R&D department though after that Crystal Tools fiasco. And named Julien Merceron(former member of Crystal Dynamics(aka Tomb Raider)) their head of technology in that department. They've made great strides as Luminous shows.

I guess the take away is, never try and do yourself what your not capable of


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 26, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sucks for the Crystal Tools, being an apparently archaic engine to optimize for their titles and such. But the Luminous Engine is guaranteed to not share a similar fate though, right?



I remember when they were hyping up Crystal Tools as "our first in house engine"...and then a few months after shipping XIII actually telling people that making that trainwreck of an engine was a mistake 

How the tides shifted so quickly


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 3 will be reduced to a youtube exclusive trailer. 

and Versus 13 will just be a tech demo and will be forgotten just like the FF7 remake.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2013)

Officially 2 years without news


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 26, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 3 has probably been abandoned at this point. The rest of the series will be spin off games and there will never be a numbered sequel.

As for Versus, I don't think it's ever coming out. If it were we'd be seeing advertisements for it today. We are reaching the end of the effective life cycle of the 7th generation of game consoles. If it isn't out this year, we'll never see it.

The engine that Versus is built on will be out-modded compared to the games engines that'll be powering games on 8th generation. In fact Square has already built the successor engine they'll be using for whatever Final Fantasy XIV ends up being. But besides that, there next generation of game engines are designed for Current PC Hardware, and the X-Box 720 and the PS4 are both using hardware that is a couple years outdated by the time they ship their boxes out. So it isn't going to take very long for designers to build games that max out the hardware capabilities of the next X-box and Playstation because the engines they'll be using are designed for even more powerful hardware than they're bringing to the table.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'll take a stab at this oft asked qustion;
> 
> 
> Well, we know that SE's internal teams were all disrupted to work on 13 from 2007 to 2009. And then we also know that a majority of SE staff(including Nomura's team) was also drafted to work double time on FF14 2.0 as priority one, which caused all of the HD games in development to be postponed until that is completed sometime this year.
> ...





Inuhanyou said:


> That's the plan  they had to bring in a lot of western programmers to their R&D department though after that Crystal Tools fiasco. And named Julien Merceron(former member of Crystal Dynamics(aka Tomb Raider)) their head of technology in that department. They've made great strides as Luminous shows.
> 
> I guess the take away is, never try and do yourself what your not capable of



It's crazy how we already know all of this, but just summarizing makes all of it just that more depressing...


----------



## Alicia (Jan 26, 2013)

shouldn't they just leave the game for a game studio to handle and just publish it instead?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> shouldn't they just leave the game for a game studio to handle and just publish it instead?



Nomura would never allow it even though some developers could clearly do better. 

If you had Nomura's team working on the story while having them overwatch PLATINUM on the gameplay side of Versus or KHIII do you have any fucking idea how insane the game would be? Plus Platinum has a track record of developing quality games with minimal bugs/glitches at breakneck speed (see the development time of Bayonetta, Vanquish and Metal Gear Rising).

If Squeenix treated their Japanese IP's the same way they treated their newly acquired western IP's, by outsourcing them to talented and proven developers, XIII wouldn't have been a trainwreck, we'd be on Versus 2 by now and we'd probably start hearing information on a new KH trilogy (since KHIII would have long been released) and Squeenix would be rolling in dough. 

*the opinions of this poster does not reflect that of narutoforums. Don't sue me EA/Apple/Squeenix/Whatever.

In my dream world, Inafune would direct Kingdom Hearts, Platinum would develop Versus XIII (or at least the gameplay side like what they are doing with Rising), and Lightning would be fired.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> snip



A few contentions here. XIV 2.0 isn't using Luminous, its a custom engine built from the ground up for XIV 2.0, that's another reason why it took so long. Also, Versus itself has moved from originally using Crystal tools to using a custom engine, and it is using the lighting system from Luminous. So technically, its already been updated far beyond the level it was the last time we saw it.

This is of course assuming that Nomura has been telling the truth to us so far.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

It's been pushed to next gen consoles. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



iPhone and iPad


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2013)

DedValve said:


> It's been pushed to next gen consoles.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Actually yes,and this time with no irony involved.


Sony is about to officially announce the PlayStation 4 on 20'th of February,at this month's end.

If we don't find out more about Versus a couple of weeks after that as part of the new Playstation launch lineup,the game is finished,silently canceled e.t.c.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2013)

Not really  but it would be disappointing. However, they have until PS4's launch to actually surpass FF12 as the longest hyped product out there


----------



## DedValve (Feb 1, 2013)

Versus is going to be released within the last few months before Sony cancels PS3's production.


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 1, 2013)

I really hope versus and/or kh3 dont get put on a ps4. 

I bought a ps3 because of versus and kh3. I only use it for netflix right now and dont really game besides uncharted stuff.  Now I feel it was a waste of money because its been 3 years since iv bought it and no versus/kh3 yet.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 1, 2013)

You know, I'm almost thinking I should lock this thread until we actually get something new regarding the game. All leaving this open does is invite spamming and trolling. Technically, this thread is two years old and the worst part? .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> I really hope versus and/or kh3 dont get put on a ps4.
> 
> I bought a ps3 because of versus and kh3. I only use it for netflix right now and dont really game besides uncharted stuff.  Now I feel it was a waste of money because its been 3 years since iv bought it and no versus/kh3 yet.



Well isn't that just horrible? 
Pick up Disgaea.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2013)

There's basically no way KH3 will release for current gen. Versus still has a chance if it somehow releases this year or next at the latest. Any later than that though and it will probably be a lost cause as well.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2013)

Do websites just jump on gaf hoping to get information? Or are they really so desperate for hits that they'll take anything? I remember when he made that post, everyone dismissed it as simple trolling, even Kagari. Don't take it with any salt


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2013)

I wonder if Nomura is going to get away with murdering Squenix this entire generation? No KH3 or FFVXIII in 8 years.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Velocity (Feb 5, 2013)

So Square Enix's recent habit of releasing most of their stuff on phones (including teaser websites and countdowns) could be a hint that they're shifting their focus towards that market and away from traditional gaming?

Versus XIII confirmed for iPhone 6.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2013)

Difficult console market?

Of course the console market is difficult when you don't fucking release anything worthwhile on consoles. It's not the market that's difficult, SE, it's just your total and utter lack of competency for an entire generation.

At least you're staying afloat thanks to handheld titles and Lightbitch.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 5, 2013)

Velocity said:


> So Square Enix's recent habit of releasing most of their stuff on phones (including teaser websites and countdowns) could be a hint that they're shifting their focus towards that market and away from traditional gaming?
> 
> Versus XIII confirmed for iPhone 6.



I've been saying this for years now. YEEAAARRRSSS. 

Looks like I'll have to buy an iphone if I want to play Twewy2, Versus, Kingdom Hearts 3 and Tomb Raider (just you watch it'll be cancelled for consoles).

Long live iOS! Future of gaming!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

It's coming out on the PS4 now? Realy......


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 5, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> It's coming out on the PS4 now? Realy......



I don't believe it. I don't know why I should...

Credible sources or gtfo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I don't believe it. I don't know why I should...
> 
> Credible sources or gtfo



Versus still not being out, KH3 still not being out.
Lighting always returning.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Versus still not being out, KH3 still not being out.
> Lighting always returning.



Not my problem.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Not my problem.



You sure have been in that throne a long time Noctis Lucis Caelum.
Are you even sure you can walk anymore? Or is it because you are too melted to your throne you can't get up?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You sure have been in that throne a long time Noctis Lucis Caelum.
> Are you even sure you can walk anymore? Or is it because you are too melted to your throne you can't get up?



You're welcome to join me. Oh wait....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You're welcome to join me. Oh wait....



I'm too busy having a game to sit in a throne 
[YOUTUBE]8wn6NYU7QeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm too busy having a game to sit in a throne
> [YOUTUBE]8wn6NYU7QeU[/YOUTUBE]



Then stop bitching about this game not coming out by posting in this thread about it? Easy enough right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Then stop bitching about this game not coming out by posting in this thread about it? Easy enough right?



We should have the thread locked down  since it's vaporware, so no one can complain ever again.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol just fucking lol you two


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 5, 2013)

No News means nothing to me, someone just raid Square HQ and steal the game


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2013)

*General Manager of Square Enix figure brand and  Arts Kai, Hidemi Matsuzuka published an interesting tweet earlier today.*
 “Prince,” he said on Twitter, with the following image attached.

 That ladies and gentleman is Noctis eau de toilette perfume. 
 You may remember Noctis, the prince-protagonist in Final Fantasy  Versus XIII, a title that’s been mostly in silent mode since early 2011.
 Previously, Square Enix has released  Strife, Sephiroth (both from Final Fantasy VII) and Lightning (Final Fantasy XIII) perfumes.
 Is this a signal for gamers all over the world that Final Fantasy  Versus XIII to make an appearance at PlayStation Meeting in New York  City on Wednesday? Time will tell.


I'll create fake hope with this


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2013)

You cant fool me, this game is dead in the mucky waters


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

We were speculating on this as well. Its possible


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder why SE hasn't gone the Nintendo route and released their more successful titles with modern day graphics. It'd cost a lot of money but I'm pretty sure they'd get more money for some of the recent crap they've put market. 

Final Fantasy XIII is a disgrace, with technology these things are supposed to improve but the game was garbage. Well maybe not garbage but a huge disappointment.

Also how long has FF versus been in development for? I swear it was mentioned near the PS3's release.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2013)

7 years since Last November?
FFX HD released some news the other day, so this should be more than rumor right.


----------



## Caeser (Feb 18, 2013)

This game still exists?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2013)

It has a  perfume now, were moving up in the ladder. Spray some on yourself, it makes you hallucinate and excited for released date for another 7 years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

If it helps, just watch Gilgamesh vs. Berserker from Fate/Zero anime. Gil reminds me of Noctis with his own gate of babylon.


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

No FF Versus XIII in the Sony PS4 conference 

WTF was that?!?!?!  The SE FF dude goes out and tells them they are 'preparing' an FF game?!?!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2013)

Means a "FF" game will be showing at E3. It was Shinji Hashimoto (Producer of Versus XIII). So now it is more likely Versus XIII will be showing at E3 this year.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, Hashimoto is the producer. They could not make a game out of Agni so early(he even said last year that it wasn't a game). So they are probably going to go with Versus 13 as 15 O_O (except it won't be numeral 15 and the 13 will be taken out of the name, just FF Versus)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Means a "FF" game will be showing at E3. It was Shinji Hashimoto (Producer of Versus XIII). So now it is more likely Versus XIII will be showing at E3 this year.


There will be no Versus at E3, that already was announced long time ago.

Either 15 or some spin-off.

If it's 15 don't jump from happiness, it will be out in about 6 years.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII-4, believe it!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Its probably gonna be a re-reveal under a different title bro 

Belive it

He said last year that Nomura was preparing the "future of FF". now that don't sound like no PS3 game to me


----------



## DedValve (Feb 20, 2013)

Square Enix - "Hey were going to show a trailer of a tech demo we showed months ago! Nothing new here other than we like Sony!"

"Also one more thing! WE have a final fantasy announcment from the producer of Versus XIII himself!"

"We are happy to announce that we will make an announcment in a conference about announcing things"


Boy, that squeenix sure loves to announce huh?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 20, 2013)

Go to Nintendo, Square Enix, you're drunk.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Hopefully Sony doesn't have a Wii U style E3, but you can never be sure wth them at all 

At the very least, hopefully it won't reach 2006 levels of vomit


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

I've come back after months and months of being gone to say:









































Lol.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, like I said in the other thread: Square-Enix blew it in this conference. They had a chance to show something, but nothing but a already seen tech demo and a wait until E3 moment.

Bleh.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Square Enix - "Hey were going to show a trailer of a tech demo we showed months ago! Nothing new here other than we like Sony!"
> 
> "Also one more thing! WE have a final fantasy announcment from the producer of Versus XIII himself!"
> 
> ...



They sure do believe me! Soon they will be like this "We are happy to announce that in E3 we will announce another announcement where we will announce that next year there is an announcement of an announcement".. 

Damn you SE, you are confusing! I'm confusing! 

I'm outta here


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

They're waiting for E3 so they can tell everyone it's multi-plat. Calling it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2013)

Btw Everyone who misinterpreted what Shinji Hashimoto said at the meeting, go here: 

I take back what I said about Versus being at E3.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Heeeeyyy guys! Has there been any new info- oh, it's Fraust! Where have you been, man?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been working.. and hooking up with girls from my job. Victoria's Secret, it is just as good as you'd imagine.

But I knew the conference would make Krory hilarious and of course this major disappointment.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I've been working.. and hooking up with girls from my job. Victoria's Secret, it is just as good as you'd imagine.
> 
> But I knew the conference would make Krory hilarious and of course this major disappointment.



Is Victoria's Secret, like, liar-talk for the Portly-Sized Women's section of Marshals?  




Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Btw Everyone who misinterpreted what Shinji Hashimoto said at the meeting, go here:
> 
> I take back what I said about Versus being at E3.



No, don't read whatever that is. I have the real scoop because I was there. It happened exactly like this: 



			
				Hishimoto-san? Maybe? said:
			
		

> "We aru working on a final fantasy game. eventrullyrty"
> 
> *no one claps*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know what that meant tbh. Gorgeous women walk into my store, if that answers your question.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I don't know what that meant tbh. Gorgeous women walk into my store, if that answers your question.



 Well, if I have to explain a joke than obviously I did something wrong. 

Anyway, shut up about that and nominate some broads in the  I'm hosting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Btw Everyone who misinterpreted what Shinji Hashimoto said at the meeting, go here:
> 
> I take back what I said about Versus being at E3.



........smh.


I swear, if i don't see anything this year about Versus, i'm going to japan myself and setting SE on fire

What he said doesn't necessarily mean that Veruss won't be shown there or at TGS. So i'm going to hope for their sakes that its the case


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 21, 2013)

Surprise Surprise how much do I need to hire an arsonist ?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2013)

Of course Versus won't be at E3... I'm actually surprised people are still anticipating it. Assuming they ever show anything again and haven't simply quietly killed the project off to focus on their PS4 projects, their yearly secret show at the Tokyo Game Show is the only place they'll show something new.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> Yeah, like I said in the other thread: Square-Enix blew it in this conference. They had a chance to show something, but nothing but a already seen tech demo and a wait until E3 moment.
> 
> Bleh.




What fucking chance? Blew what? It's not their conference and they promised to show NOTHING. They could have not been there just as easily. Because it has nothing to do with them. It's Sony's conference.
Just going out of their way and appearing there, teasing a new FF should be enough for any decent fan.

This fucking greedy adolescent ignorance in masses is absolutely pigdisgusting.

You don't deserve to have Versus.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 21, 2013)

So Square Enix...where is my Versus?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 21, 2013)

/trollface


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

This thread should be closed.. seriously this game is a dream..


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 21, 2013)

CLOSE THIS THREAD


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 21, 2013)

How about leave this thread dead until the right time comes huh?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 21, 2013)

It will never come. Every time I see this thread on the front page a part of me dies, and in turn I hope that  kills a part of Nomura.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 21, 2013)

Note to self, never get excited about a Square Enix game again until it has a fucking _confirmed_ release date in North America.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 21, 2013)

I completely forgot about Type-0. FUCK SQUENIX


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn, and here I thought there was actual news.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2013)

> Roen, clothing designer for the upcoming and long-awaited Final Fantasy Versus XIII is listing the game in their official biography as “Final Fantasy 15 (tentative).” This is listed in the year that S-E made their partnership with Roen and announced them for Versus XIII, with Versus itself being noticeably absent from the company’s biography for that year. Coincidence? Probably not!
> Sources say that this name has actually been in place on the Roen site since July of last year, which means that if this is true that it’s been in the works for nearly a year now if not more. If that’s the case, then S-E has been keeping a lot under wraps for a very long time. With the promise by Versus producer Shinji Hashimoto to reveal a next-gen Final Fantasy title at E3, one can only imagine what the future has in store for Versus. Remember though that nothing’s been certain with this game for over six years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> Yeah, like I said in the other thread: Square-Enix blew it in this conference. They had a chance to show something, but nothing but a already seen tech demo and a wait until E3 moment.
> 
> Bleh.


We all know it's the ps4.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually its iOS


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 16, 2013)

Mods should close this thread until E3 if SE reveals something new like a new gameplay footage perhaps? Until then, we can all agree that this game is cancelled for good. Capiche?


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 16, 2013)

> Is thethe biggest, most ambitious FF of all time


don't they say this every time omg

watch it be some variation of Agni's Philosophy or some shit


----------



## Deimos (Mar 16, 2013)

What did I just read?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't recall anyone except Toriyama saying that about his wife.

Nomura on the other hand has been saying it about Versus since he started the project in 06.

It makes sense. They are in medieval times except like real life today. So there are kings, queens, holy wars and all kinds of terrible shit going down. In particular, Stella has been singled out as one who was born under miserable circumstances because of her Kingdom's traditions.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 16, 2013)

no more funding, eh..

cool if that's true, means we'll get news soon enough. it being a ps4 game was becoming pretty obvious anyway (if it was still in development).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

Wada seems to 'want to push the development team as far as possible' which could mean anything. But it seems from the statements SE has been making recently, that they are betting their comeback on this game in particular.

120 million dollars dwafs even games like God of War 3's funding(44 million).


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 16, 2013)

120 millions is a crazy amount of money, but i believe it will play a major role in ps4's early success if it's released within half a year of its launch. and since there will be a lot of people who won't be getting it right away (since they don't own ps4 yet), i guess its sales will keep up for a good while as long as the game is good.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

If the budget has really exceeded 120 million then we're looking at one of the most expensive games ever I think. Anyway, let's hope it's true that we will be getting some pre-E3 press event for it, we've been waiting fucking 7 years for it.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't stress how long we've been waiting for this game. The game was first announced six months before I joined NF...and I was in 7th grade. Since the time this game was announced I've graduated middle school, fucked a girl for the first time, grew facial hair, graduated high school, and started college and joined the Air Force. It's incredible how long this has been in development.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

well you know...its been a long time coming


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2013)

PS4 exclusive? I'll wait ti'll E3 because everyone thought it would stay the same for FFXIII on the PS3 until a 360 version was announced. 

Is this guy _really_ legit?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 16, 2013)

Well heres my counter to that bs statement about it being FFXV:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 16, 2013)

Also the NeoGaf post is just a grain of salt to me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 16, 2013)

does anyone else think it should be called something else than versus 13 though? it really has nothing to do with 13 whatsoever... and 13 sucked anyway.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 16, 2013)

DragonSlayer said:


> does anyone else think it should be called something else than versus 13 though? it really has nothing to do with 13 whatsoever... and 13 sucked anyway.



The Fabula Nova Crystallis Mythos is the only connection. Personally I dont mind it being called Versus XIII, so I don't know what others are getting at wanting to get it's name changed (Excuse of it have no connection related to XIII is just a lame excuse)


----------



## Seirenity (Mar 16, 2013)

This game better not be a disappointment. I mean come on, it has taken them a hell lot of time to develop it. It should be godly by now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

just call it ff versus and be done with it


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

When it comes out I think the branding will no longer be Versus XIII. The guy said it wouldn't be call FXV, not that it wouldn't be branded differently. This matches up with what IGN came out with saying it would be PS4 exclusive and would no longer be called Versus XIII as well.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 16, 2013)

i just think that it having a subtitle gives an impression that it's some spinoff which is far from the truth. if the neogaf post is true, it's not only the most expensive game square has ever made and the second or third most expensive game ever made but also one of the most ambitious games square has made. i just think it's a weird decision for it to have a title which can be mistaken for another spinoff by people who aren't really following the development.

the way i see it, there's no harm done in changing its title. all the fans who have known it as ff versus 13 will still know it and get it. and those casual gamers who may not pay attention to a game which they are mistaking for a spinoff are more likely to buy it. there's a reason why spinoff games never sell as well as main titles.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 16, 2013)

such as forced conception and 120 millions investment funding?

What did I just read.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well heres my counter to that bs statement about it being FFXV:



You don't think they'd be forced to take it down once Square noticed.

Considering the source used that same page as their source I doubt they just randomly made it up and provided a source blatantly negating their article/post.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

DragonSlayer said:


> i just think that it having a subtitle gives an impression that it's some spinoff which is far from the truth. if the neogaf post is true, it's not only the most expensive game square has ever made and the second or third most expensive game ever made but also one of the most ambitious games square has made. i just think it's a weird decision for it to have a title which can be mistaken for another spinoff by people who aren't really following the development.
> 
> the way i see it, there's no harm done in changing its title. all the fans who have known it as ff versus 13 will still know it and get it. and those casual gamers who may not pay attention to a game which they are mistaking for a spinoff are more likely to buy it. there's a reason why spinoff games never sell as well as main titles.


It sort of has to feel like a pin-off given what the type of themes and story they've been talking about pursuing. It's the reason the game was named Versus XIII in the first place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

Nomura said they could not name it a numbered title because he wanted to intentionally pursue dark themes that would not fly in the mainstream titles


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nomura said they could not name it a numbered title because he wanted to intentionally pursue dark themes that would not fly in the mainstream titles



Dark themes like what?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2013)

The name doesn't matter. Call if FF XIII Revived or some dumb shit, as long as it's a great game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 16, 2013)

Religion and stuff like that. 

But I think nomura is just being way too cautious


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 16, 2013)

I think they should avoid the XIII because 13's already had a bunch of sequels and spin offs and honestly it's bad series and that association might harm versus' prospects. 

I think the dark themes would be perfect for a maintitle...but iuno..I guess if they're too scared /: I mean it can't really be that bad. make it ff xv versus or something iuno. 

just not 13.  That number's been plagued by terrible games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dark themes like what?



gore, certain 'real world controversial topics' or whatever. He's said that it may be Final Fantasy's first Cero Z title(he said this before Type Zero came out of course)


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dark themes like what?


Read that rumor that was posted. Forced contraception, betrayal, retribution, sacrifice for the greater good, moral grey areas, and a critiquing of religion. And also I'm certain death will be a major theme of the story as well, which has been talked about going back to when the game was first announced. 

That kind of stuff would be very out of place in a main FF title.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Call the game "Nightmare"


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2013)

Just call it Versus. Take out Final Fantasy and XIII.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 17, 2013)

You're both wrong. It should be called Fabulo Nocturnal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Read that rumor that was posted. Forced contraception, betrayal, retribution, sacrifice for the greater good, moral grey areas, and a critiquing of religion. And also I'm certain death will be a major theme of the story as well, which has been talked about going back to when the game was first announced.
> 
> That kind of stuff would be very out of place in a main FF title.



So what was out of place there?
You fuckers don't pay attention.
Old FF games feature universal genocide you think I'm going to bat an eyelash at that?
Aside from the contraception(possibly) that has all been done.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So what was out of place there?
> You fuckers don't pay attention.
> Old FF games feature universal genocide you think I'm going to bat an eyelash at that?
> Aside from the contraception(possibly) that has all been done.


Obviously there's something different about the intensity of it if they're saying it's too much for a main title. Also, it's been a while since a FF title touched on that kind of stuff...definitely not since FFVI. Graphics and voice acting are such now that it's a completely different ball game when you're dealing with those themes.

And FF is just not known for heavy handed, dreary plots and themes like the ones that have been mentioned. Death, nihilism, intricate examination of the ambiguous moral line between good and evil, and what appears to be a Game of Thrones-esque political climate and contention are not things FF games are associated with. With you just can't tell me otherwise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Obviously there's something different about the intensity of it if they're saying it's too much for a main title. Also, it's been a while since a FF title touched on that kind of stuff...definitely not since FFVI. Graphics and voice acting are such now that it's a completely different ball game when you touch on that kind of stuff.



What about the teachings?
[YOUTUBE]DqS_QPl9Xeo[/YOUTUBE]
You haven't played enough of the FF games to know those claims are untrue.
Remember Lighting is the first FF Heroine? 


Suzuku said:


> And FF is just not known for heavy handed, dreary plots and themes like the ones that have been mentioned. Death, nihilism, intricate examination of the ambiguous moral line between good and evil, and what appears to be a Game of Thrones-esque political climate and contention are not things FF games are associated with. With you just can't tell me otherwise.



Yes I can.
[YOUTUBE]KzJupzASzUQ[/YOUTUBE]
YES.
[YOUTUBE]7aCF-FAS6Zs[/YOUTUBE]
*I*
[YOUTUBE]39j5v8jlndM[/YOUTUBE]
*CAN*


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Have some more.
[YOUTUBE]KxHg6Ajo8Jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 17, 2013)

Btw for those who are opening to that post by Zeal about Versus reaching it's budget and being moved onto the PS4. Heres a interesting topic where "Zeal" (aka psxotaku) reveals his true colours about his "said" statements on NeoGaf:



I definitely now know that post by Zeal is bs after reading through this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2013)

people still listen to anything out of neogaf?

how sad


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Let me guess KH 3 is also on the ps4 correct?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

Well that one is obviously going to be correct without any internal sources neccesary. If they aren't working on it right now for release sometime within this year(not going to happen), ps4 will have been out for a while by the time it comes out.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, 120 million yen _is_ only ?833'000.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 17, 2013)

don't know if this is fo real or if this has already been shared or what but gamestop's list of games + dates:



"just a place holder" 



T_____T


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2013)

Half life 2 episode 3? I stopped reading.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 17, 2013)

lol yeah it's been on these "lists" for years now ; u ;


----------



## geG (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha those gamestop has been doing those placeholders in lists for years I don't know why anyone still believes them


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2013)

What's with those prices? That's yen I assume?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> You're both wrong. It should be called Fabulo Nocturnal.



That sounds like spanish porn.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Let me guess KH 3 is also on the ps4 correct?



Hopefully an exclusive as well


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2013)

Except exclusivity doesn't matter and it being on the Nextbox may expand its sales. I know I'd buy two copies. Same with Versus.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Except exclusivity doesn't matter and it being on the Nextbox may expand its sales. I know I'd buy two copies. Same with Versus.



Not in Japan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

KH3 as cross gen on iOS (), PS3, NeXbox, PS4, and Wii U. Do it Sqeenix.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

How ironic that sony's the "last of us" is at the bottom of that list.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Lightning Returns doesn't deserve to be on that list.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 18, 2013)

Implying Famitsu has taste.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Implying Famitsu has taste.



It's a poll in Japan - so it isn't Famitsu's taste, but what the Japanese public are most looking forward to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am not shocked, MH4 is what Japanese want more..


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 18, 2013)

Velocity said:


> It's a poll in Japan - so it isn't Famitsu's taste, but what the Japanese public are most looking forward to.


Implying elevens have taste.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Implying elevens have taste.



They've got better taste than most of the people on this forum.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 18, 2013)

Velocity said:


> They've got better taste than most of the people on this forum.


Touch?. 

But this is a forum of weaboos anyway.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2013)

This game still in development? I can't help but just laugh at this game 


GTA V *Capcom*/Rockstar Games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> This game still in development? I can't help but just laugh at this game
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V *Capcom*/Rockstar Games?



Probably Capcom is the publisher there ?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 19, 2013)

I am looking forward to Lightning Returns, but I disagree with the idea that it's higher on that list than Kingdom Hearts 1.5 or Versus XIII.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 19, 2013)

Predicted this way back


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

Needz more confirmation.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Predicted this way back



Still a rumour, so.... Nope.jpg


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

^Ayup.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^Ayup.



>Versus started 100% Production 2 years ago
>Nomura also has stated it would be shown on PS3 Hardware right after the production notice

So it kinda opposes the rumour which makes it even less likely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

And considering the fact that the game is meant to take advantage of the Cell inside the PS3, it strikes me rather odd that Versus XIII would get cast down to a numbered title mainline FF exclusively for the PS4.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> And considering the fact that the game is meant to take advantage of the Cell inside the PS3, it strikes me rather odd that Versus XIII would get cast down to a numbered title mainline FF exclusively for the PS4.



I know right? ;_;


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it will happen. With no release date yet, they can't really come out at E3 and say "Versus, coming this holiday". Even with the game being announced 4 score and 7 years ago the release date is usually announced with more time, plus the next-gen will already be out.

Besides, who cares if it was made specifically for PS3. Obviously upscaled to PS4 will make it look better. Why the fuck would anyone complain?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> And considering the fact that the game is meant to take advantage of the Cell inside the PS3, it strikes me rather odd that Versus XIII would get cast down to a numbered title mainline FF exclusively for the PS4.



"Cast down"? Since when did going from a spin off to a main numbered title become a _bad_ thing?

If the rumour is true, then Squeenix obviously sank so much damn money into Versus that their only option is to market it as a main series entry and hope that it'll be enough for it to sell at least as well as FFXIII did, assuming that would even be enough to break even.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 19, 2013)

Velocity said:


> "Cast down"? Since when did going from a spin off to a main numbered title become a _bad_ thing?
> 
> If the rumour is true, then Squeenix obviously sank so much damn money into Versus that their only option is to market it as a main series entry and hope that it'll be enough for it to sell at least as well as FFXIII did, assuming that would even be enough to break even.



How can the rumour be true when one of the lead developers from Sony said this about Versus: 

When in fact, the rumour stated Sony picked up development alongside with Square Enix two years ago.

It's funny because I wouldn't expect, "You're talking to the wrong person."


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

@Velocity

I never insinuated that it _would_ be a bad thing lol. Just a bit _odd_ considering Versus XIII was apparently not considered a numbered title comparable to the mainline FF titles due to it's different approach and philosophies. 

True.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> How can the rumour be true when one of the lead developers from Sony said this about Versus:
> 
> When in fact, the rumour stated Sony picked up development alongside with Square Enix two years ago.
> 
> It's funny because I wouldn't expect, "You're talking to the wrong person."



Digging up interviews and stuff to try to prove the rumour false isn't worth wasting your time over - not all the rumour has to be true. I don't believe Sony is co-developing the title at all.

If Sony is co-developing the title, you can almost guarantee it's only so that Squeenix can leave the marketing to Sony and save a bit of money that way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just read the rumor.. lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2013)

*Update upon FF15/VersusXIII rumor:*



> *Update:* In a blog post, Roen has said the “Final Fantasy 15” listing was a mistake that’s been fixed, and that the staff is taking measures to ensure these types of things do not occur in the future.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Everyone knows versus is vaporware.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2013)

Its sad to see people still not losing hope about this game being real..


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 20, 2013)

It's sad to see you are hopeless.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 20, 2013)

It all makes sense now...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2013)

except that guy was made by crystal dynamics  the guy in Versus was before SE ever acquired those studios to begin with


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe so, but that doesn't mean they can switch over and use the same character model to see what improvements can be done.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2013)

Wada is down,now bring on the A Team Square


----------



## Buckbeard (Mar 27, 2013)

'a mistake'? Yeah right. FF15 announcement at Sony's E3 conference confirmed 

FF15 annoucement at Microsoft's E3 conference would be glorious, though


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd like to see the latter so that we can see how the reactions will fare.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2013)

If it's not for kinect microsoft ain't interested in it

kinect is the future, haven't you heard

motion control, people just fucking want more of that


----------



## Kishido (Apr 6, 2013)

I was bored a bit... This E3 it will be finally official and cuz it isn't a NETBOX you can actually play it without NEEDING an internet connection :


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

The spoiler in the post above me pretty much says it all 


*AND THEY SAID I WOULD BE DEAD AND BURIED BEFORE IT HAPPENED *

*THEY SAID I WOULD NEVER LIVE TO SEE IT*

*WELL, WHO'S LAUGHING NOW*


*2 MONTHS AND SEVERAL DAYS*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 17, 2013)

I still think it's PS3 Exclusive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

no. There would be no reason for the embargo since 2011 in that case. They've probably had dev kits for that long for PS4, which is why there are PS4 exclusive launch games to begin with


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

Clearly Versus 13 is taking up so much resources being vaporware that SE will have to go bankrupt before getting their 1 millions sales that won't make up for it at all and not reach their 100 million sales projection.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

If i had not seen the crazy expectations SE had of Eidos, i would probably have interpreted that as snark


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> no. There would be no reason for the embargo since 2011 in that case. They've probably had dev kits for that long for PS4, which is why there are PS4 exclusive launch games to begin with



I vote we don't assume Versus XIII got moved to the PS4. S.E. said that a *"NEW"* FF would be revealed at E3 2013, Versus XIII is not new and frankly it still being a PS3 exclusive isn't going to hurt it considering the console will still be supported for a while even after the PS4 releases.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 17, 2013)

well fuck. if its ps4, fuck.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

Why do people not *want* it on the PS4, though? I mean, what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2013)

Because the PS4 is going to be expensive and some people don't feel like buying it right away.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

If it means the game will look better and play better, then it should be on the PS4. We've been waiting as long as we have, might as well have the best product we can have.

I hope they name it XV and put it on both next-gen consoles to shut you infants up.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2013)

Or a WiiU exclusive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I vote we don't assume Versus XIII got moved to the PS4. S.E. said that a *"NEW"* FF would be revealed at E3 2013, Versus XIII is not new and frankly it still being a PS3 exclusive isn't going to hurt it considering the console will still be supported for a while even after the PS4 releases.



You want to bet that your wrong? 

There is plenty of evidence.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Why do people not *want* it on the PS4, though? I mean, what the fuck is wrong with you?



Maybe they bought a PS3 because they thought Versus would be on it, so the prospect of having to shell out another $600 on a console to play a game that should've been out six or seven years ago is a little annoying? Just a guess.

Personally, I don't care either way. Versus is no different to Duke Nukem Forever at this point. We know it'll get released eventually, but I'm finding it hard to believe any but the most hardcore of expectant fans will care when it does. And, of course, Nomura has to make it the best selling game of all time because, if Tomb Raider's performance is any indication, he'll probably find himself out of a job if it doesn't meet sales expectations.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

PS4 isn't going to be 600 bucks  in my estimation, if people didn't have anything else to buy on PS3 and that's why they got one, that's on them. Personally i bought mine for KH3 and this and Last Guardian, and i can't say i've regretted it even though i haven't seen any of those games.

I'm buying a PS4 for a lot of games, not just this one, but when it comes out will i be happy? Sure thing, been waiting long enough after all.

Sure they could fuck it up, buy personally, the actual staff on the project doesn't instill me with much trepidation based on their previous track records.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought this useless PS3 for the sole purpose of playing Versus on it.

These motherfuckers better release it on PS3.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm actually curious what Nomura meant by "it's a delicate situation within the company". Is he implying that the higher ups aren't happy?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

Considering the game's been in development for nearly a decade, I can perfectly picture the higher-ups not being happy with so many years of development costs.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

It would cost even more to trash all the work they've put into it to this point, and start from scratch on PS4. That's the sort of thing that would make higher-ups very angry.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Why do people not *want* it on the PS4, though? I mean, what the fuck is wrong with you?



Because a new console is a damn expensive investment especially at the beginning of it's product life cycle. Original PS3 retailed at 600 bucks.

It'd be even worse if there wouldn't be any backwards compatibility for current gen games. That means people have to built an entirely new game library including accessories and whatnot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm actually curious what Nomura meant by "it's a delicate situation within the company". Is he implying that the higher ups aren't happy?



The direct translation



> Q: I’ve been excitedly waiting for any news regarding Final Fantasy Versus XIII. When will we be hearing more?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nomura*: Any information about Versus is very… sensitive, even within the company. We’ve been quiet about it for the past year, but the day of being able to remove its information ban has already been decided, and we’re currently preparing for that day. When that time comes, we’ll also reveal our reason for the delay of any form of announcement.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

That being said, its nothing different from FFX and making another game for a new console that just came out. Besides the fact of course that people have been waiting for the game already.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

It's significantly different on all fronts.

If Versus does end up coming to PS4, that's a waste of time and money. It means that 7 years worth of investment money more or less just got burned. Money they spent to take full advantage of the PS3.

People bought PS2s knowing FFX would be available on it, and Square delivered. Versus was announced around the same time as the PS3, so people (like me) bought it for that specific game. (That and KH3...) Square has, as of yet, not delivered. You may be able to deal with it, but other consumers may not. 

Have you ever tried scrapping development on something? It's not as easy as you'd think. Concepts and ideas still carry over, and not as much money is invested into the project as a result of investors getting scared. Hoping Versus shows up on PS4 is just hoping for an under-funded project on a platform that developers are still largely unfamiliar with.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It would cost even more to trash all the work they've put into it to this point, and start from scratch on PS4. That's the sort of thing that would make higher-ups very angry.



Unless it bombs like Aliens or Duke Nukem. Cancelled game brings disappointment. An extremely bad game brings doubt about the future of the company, if they can live up to their hype ever again, if they should even bother doing another game.

Though it's nice that Nomura has confirmed that they at least have a date set for when they plan on announcing that it was cancelled.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

Doubt from consumers, not investors.

That's the reason EA even still exists at this point.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Unless it bombs like Aliens or Duke Nukem. Cancelled game brings disappointment. An extremely bad game brings doubt about the future of the company, if they can live up to their hype ever again, if they should even bother doing another game.
> 
> Though it's nice that Nomura has confirmed that they at least have a date set for when they plan on announcing that it was cancelled.



I see what you did there


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

Childish fit complete.

I'm done with hoping SE delivers on something I want. Goodbye childhood love of Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts, I will miss you.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

Only reason I still give a darn about Square Enix is Tomb Raider.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's significantly different on all fronts.
> 
> If Versus does end up coming to PS4, that's a waste of time and money. It means that 7 years worth of investment money more or less just got burned. Money they spent to take full advantage of the PS3.
> 
> ...



The rumor is that since moving to PS4 development, Sony has been co developing and funding the project directly, hence exclusive title as per VGLEAKS. Makes sense to me, Sony needs an exclusive really wanted game for their new console, SE didn't want to loose money on the project any more, and Versus has not been calculated into any of the earnings reports for a while, hence being taken off the books.

Also, Versus didn't actually start full production until very early 2011 anyway, so technically they could not have dumped that much money into it to begin with.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 17, 2013)

Well now, that is different. 

Still not buying it if they don't release a PS3 version.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't worry Patchouli, we're still getting Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD ReMIX on the PS3. They made it look better, and they even fixed the camera in KH1 and gave it KH2 controls, so it's now officially the best game in the series.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You want to bet that your wrong?
> 
> There is plenty of evidence.



Why wouldn't i? 

Really? Hand them over then.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd bet the "delicate issue" is handling the move to PS4, changing the name, and making it completely under the luminous engine. It's delicate because all of the information they had given before would be deemed false now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is a timeline of all 'recent' Versus activity.

This was last year, around September



"Please wait for his turn!"

At the same event in which this drawing was presented, Hashimoto(who is the actual scenario writer for Versus) gets up on stage just to relay a message from Nomura, "i will soon show the future of Final Fantasy."

Nomura June last year "there are circumstances in which i have information for Versus that can't be revealed as of yet for very specific circumstances"

Juliet Merceron(SE technical director) July last year "the project is extremely ambitious and people will understand why it has been in the dark upon next reveal"

Hashimoto as of PS4 unveiling "Pureez. PUREEZ BE EXCITEDU FO ESARI DIS YEAH"

The VGleaks statements about it undergoing a name change, being labeled 15 and sent to PS4 pop up as well, along with a Playstation exclusive contract.

In my mind putting all of these things together into a set of circumstances produces only one viable conclusion as followed;

Around two years ago the PS3 version(which was just getting into full production after numerous stops and starts stretching back to 2008 due to SE's mismanagement of its development teams being split off continuously to work on FF14 and FF13's development) was scrapped due to an exclusivity contract and funding deal between Sony and SE, with SE subsequently getting early PS4 dev kits. 

Versus is restarted on PS4 with all previous PS3 assets being remade for PS4 and have been continuing full production since that time. 

They are probably far into development now, they eliminated all references to the 13 mythology(my guess), they scrapped the 13 numerical and are just calling it Final Fantasy Versus as an exclusive Final Fantasy spinoff title for PS4 set to be revealed at E3 this year.

That is all i can see as the truth


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Only reason I still give a darn about Square Enix is Tomb Raider.



The reason ANYONE (investors included) give a darn about Squeenix is because of their Western IP's. 

Dues Ex, Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman, etc. It's just been hit after hit after hit. Despite this they are all apparently still failures if Squeenix's outrageous expectations are to be believed. 

If Squeenix didn't have this awesome western support that they've acquired what games other than XIII and iOS games would they have released in the past 2-3 years? 


EDIT: That's also worth a damn might I add?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

XIII is the only major console release SE Japan has had since 2009-2010 not counting its sequels, i'm not kidding around.
They seriously fucked the shit up this gen.

Terrible management decisions, giving the wrong developers the wheel on the projects they do shovel out, shitty iOS and mobile focus you name it.

The only positive thing they have done in a major way for their company is acquire these western studios with major talent behind them. Eidos, Crystal Dynamics, supporting United Front Games, actually making an entire western division worth a damn.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't say spinoff. It's disrespectful to the amount of money put into the game. Main reason it should be changed to XV is so people don't consider it one.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2013)

It's sad to see how far SE has fallen in one generation of consoles.

They better learn from there mistakes this gen now, if they don't want to suffer even more in this one.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2013)

Get Habata to make the next FF game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

You mean Tabata? 

I would not be opposed.

Although spinoff or not, it doesn't dampen my enthusiasm for the project, i still hold Type Zero for all of its spinoff glory in much higher regard than the entire XIII trilogy combined.


As far as next gen is concerned, although its too early to say that the new CEO can fix the companies managerial issues, at the very least, they've learned from a development standpoint and actually hired creative heads that knew how to fucking make an engine that worked  From the documents i've seen on Luminous, it seems to be far far far more advanced of an engine than Crystal tools ever was, you get better results and more importantly, its much easier to develop your vision with without tanking the framerate and having to make your game a super long corridor of tunnel vision.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2013)

Tabata my bad there.

Who was the director of 12, maybe he can make a good FF game again.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2013)

....really?

Pushed back into the PS4?

Really?

Fuck you, square.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 17, 2013)

Keep speculating guise


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Tabata my bad there.
> 
> Who was the director of 12, maybe he can make a good FF game again.



There were 3 over the course of the 5 year development period...(this game had a troubled development cycle)

Matsuno who is now with Level 5

Ito whom nobody knows what he's doing

and Minagawa who is now working on 14 ARR.

Ironic how none of the good developers were involved in anyway with the shitfests of XIII and 14 1.0. I guess they were lucky


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice to see that SE still has some talent there.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You mean Tabata?



That's not how you spell Takashi Tokita.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

They are both good bro


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2013)

Wished terrorist could target Square instead, any hardcore terrorist want a job


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

Final Fantasy never going to fucking come out 13


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

When it does come out, when will we do here?


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2013)

It will come out, as 15.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2013)

We'll bash the game like we always do


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2013)

We will love and bash it.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

When the game comes out, sells well and gets great reviews, and still has people hating here I'll be done with the gaming community.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2013)

Shouldn't you be done by now, doesn't it happen everyday in life people bashing the game regardless of how good it is


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

and if it sucks well, people lived through aliens and duke nukem!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

if it sucks then it'll be on to KHIII if Nomura keeps his job. It's not like it's the last hope for video games, just FF.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't think it will suck though, but that is my own personal opinion on the project


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

I think it'll be a masterpiece. I claimed it would be my favorite game of all time the day it was first announced. It's everything I like about anything in one game, as of information given.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

I can somehow relate to that. Mine is Tomb Raider obviously.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I think it'll be a masterpiece. I claimed it would be my favorite game of all time the day it was first announced. It's everything I like about anything in one game, as of information given.



It's usually a good idea to wait until you actually know something about a game before you declare it's everything you like about anything in one game, let alone a masterpiece and your favourite game of all time. It's been a very long time since we even saw test footage, so we don't know what sort of condition the game is in right now or what sort of game it even is.

That's like me saying back in 2002 that Resident Evil 4 will be a masterpiece and my favourite game of all time based upon this trailer...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

*GAMEKYUBE.*

Love that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

and resident evil 4 also went through a pretty notorious troubled development cycle, which spawned several IP's out of the project(onimusha and devil may cry being two good ones).

SE doesn't have to create IP's out of Versus though, just give me the damn game. Keep the goalposts pretty close cause SE seems to have trouble with that recently


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

It's all I needed to love a game from the get go. A quote that really hit me, to the point that I got it tattooed and use it many an argument (There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so). Floating magical weapons of different styles? Fucking sick. Teleporting? By far my favorite ability of all time and the one super power I've always wanted. Cool looking main character? Obviously subjective, but in this case I think he looks badass. Somnus was what I consider an "epic" and majestic song setting a nice tone. The idea that he's a prince, my favorite kind of royalty. The idea that he's basically alone protecting his crystal or his theologies or whatever else (his friends probably don't have nearly as much power as he does) another badass trait and something I love in characters (lone wolf style). Then Nomura talked about how he would be a deep character, feeling one way, showing another, being shy, trying to act cool, only comfortable with his close friends, blah blah. Obviously can't judge on that yet, but sounds more interesting than any character yet. Dark/mature version of Kingdom Hearts, my current fave game of all time? Played KH as basically a child so this is perfect for my adulthood. Female rival/love interest/whatever the fuck she is? Seems cool, kinda have to see the relationship, but if she is a love interest then that makes me happy since XII and XIII didn't really have any (Snow and Serah is barely a better love story than Twilight). Quick, agile attack motions from Noctis? If he had a katana or dual wielded daggers I wouldn't have even needed to watch the full trailer to consider him my favorite character in the series. Zidane dual wielded, but obviously you can't utilize that in turn-based.

I can go on I think. I have bet all my chips on this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

datstella


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

whatstellahalfherfaceiscoveredbyherarm


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 17, 2013)

wat the FUCK is that???! (haven't logged in forever only to see this pic....)

it CANT be an update...

neverfuckingmind....


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 17, 2013)

can u guys recommend me a very good square game that is recently/relatively new ??

i think ff versus will be good...but it depends on how youre allowed to travel the world. will it be like kingdom hearts where you can jump and climb shit? or will it be like the ffxii where you cant jump or go on top of things or even jump off of the edge of some stairs.

its gota be able to let you travel your terrain man. not just in the x and y direction. gotta have that figure z in there for max control and fun.

gameplay's gotta be good for me to enjoy it and call it one of my faves. i have no doubt the story will be well attempted, although i know not to expect a grand masterpiece in storytelling, i am hoping for a miracle.

if gameplay is too ff-command-like.... fucking hell. i really hope its like kingdom hearts, or something similar to that free-world action style. 

the story's gotta be epic, it cant be bad. its crucial that it impresses and scores. a fallout in this department, and forget about redemption. 

graphics can be as beautiful as you'd like, but gameplay and world interactivity cant deter from enjoying it. an uncomfortability in gameplay and interaction, and it all goes down.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

^ lol.

Play Tomb Raider. It has 'Square-Enix' on the box.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

those games sqeenix hardly has a hand in


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2013)

fucking toriyama, it's a selfish prick.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> can u guys recommend me a very good square game that is recently/relatively new ??
> 
> i think ff versus will be good...but it depends on how youre allowed to travel the world. will it be like kingdom hearts where you can jump and climb shit? or will it be like the ffxii where you cant jump or go on top of things or even jump off of the edge of some stairs.
> 
> ...



the gameplay is a mix of KH and crisis core as far as we know. And also as far as we know, the game is semi open world in that there are huge expanses you can traverse. You can hop in cars or mechs like gta, also there apparently is a fast travel airship if you dont want to do that but its optional.


----------



## Suzuku (May 20, 2013)

Periodic reminder that Squenix is a shit.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and more stuff to chew on while we're tortured.


----------



## Alicia (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Disaresta (May 20, 2013)

It may be a rumor, but with how big a steaming pile of shit square has been I believe it.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 20, 2013)

Going to sell my PS3 . F u Square


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Periodic reminder that Squenix is a shit.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, and more stuff to chew on while we're tortured.



HAHAHA Look at this



Thank you for being a guinea pig of the oblivious kind of the interwebz

Also thanks for supporting the website by giving it more views. Continue the rumors to come for Versus, best thing to do to rile up the oblivious ones


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

What is this game? I've never heard of it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2013)

It shouldn't take this long to make one game. Is it going to be THAT good or are they just that incompetent?


----------



## Suzuku (May 20, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> HAHAHA Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said more stuff to chew on for a reason. If it makes you feel better I will continue posting links from that site.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I said more stuff to chew on for a reason. If it makes you feel better I will continue posting links from that site.



I'll continue observing the reactions from baseless rumours.


----------



## Reyes (May 20, 2013)

It just hit me, SE should let Level 5 make a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2013)

Here is some posting not based in speculation 



and of course, this  








-dances till E3-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Here is some posting not based in speculation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch as it's Final Fantasy XV (The one mentioned during hte PS4 conference)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

sqeegeed is a reference to Luigi obviously.
They are making Super Luigi RPG


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2013)

*Seeing thread updated checks for  a slimmer of hope. *


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Watch as it's Final Fantasy XV (The one mentioned during hte PS4 conference)



who said there was only one ps4 ff announcement?    right now im expecting whatever versus is now, ff15, and ff14 arr ps4 version


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> who said there was only one ps4 ff announcement?    right now im expecting whatever versus is now, ff15, and ff14 arr ps4 version



IMO, I expect Versus to be revealed in a more japanese setting. E3 for me is meh after the past 3 years. At least we got tidbits of Versus info from pre/post TGS/Jump Festa. So right now, I'm counting on Versus being revealed on some TGS/Jump Festa event. Or another First Production Premiere... who knows?


Edit: I actually laughed xD


----------



## DedValve (May 20, 2013)

I'm fully preparing my body for the Versus reveal as a Infinite Kinect timed exclusive that will later release on iOS and windows phone!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Took them 7 years to announce that its cancelled.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2013)

The Noctis scented Perfume bottle has been released and its currently just says Final Fantasy and not Versus XIII.  I smell an announcement soon and I bet it's being renamed Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## Suzuku (May 22, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Took them 7 years to announce that its cancelled.


Except they haven't yet.


----------



## Kishido (May 29, 2013)

Current Famitsu... Development status of FFs... No Versus XIII listed after all those years



> FFXHD 80%
> FFX-2 HD 65%
> 
> LRFF13 70%
> ...



People still believe Versus *XIII* exists? I bet my ass off that it will be *XV*ersus


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 29, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Current Famitsu... Development status of FFs... No Versus XIII listed after all those years
> 
> 
> 
> People still believe Versus *XIII* exists? I bet my ass off that it will be *XV*ersus





pls


----------



## Kishido (May 29, 2013)

LOL at this interview which says absoltuely nothing but is twisted by the last stand of believers... but still believe in Versus *XIII*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 29, 2013)

Kishido said:


> LOL at this interview which says absoltuely nothing but is twisted by the last stand of believers... but still believe in Versus *XIII*



So? I just don't believe it will be XV if its getting a name change.

Need more proof? 

Of course everything we hear about it getting a name change is a *rumour*.


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

It's gonna be hilarious when the game comes out and it turns out to be nothing special and then forgotten a month after it comes out like every other "blockbuster" AAA title.


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

Don't you put that evil on us Death-kun.


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

You've waited for nothing!


----------



## Kishido (May 29, 2013)

i read all of this shit but nothing of this is talking aout *XIII *Versus

See... You don't get it... I don't give a darn if only Versus or XV...* I just agree that the smartest that they can do is to keep it away from the shit number XIII as far as possible*... And I bet on it... No matter what the name it will be... 

Point is that people are grasping straws thinking it will be still the good old Versus XIII we have seen years ago while even the current Famitsu, biggest JAPANESE game magazine, shows development stats of FF , where games are listed which were announced years laters as Versus XIII... So either it is renamed or stomped... And for sure it isn't stomped

So what else... Will they call it Versus (Without the XIII) Maybe... Cool name... but this would mean the next main time FF is far away and the next fan boys wil be pissed off after the mess called XIII...

Or maybe they will be smart... they use the game, which is developed for years now, as hype for next gen (+ PS3) instead of realisng it *only on PS3* next year as your link, which are rumors as well, says


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 29, 2013)

Kishido said:


> i read all of this shit but nothing of this is talking aout *XIII *Versus
> 
> See... You don't get it... I don't give a darn if only Versus or XV...* I just agree that the smartest that they can do is to keep it away from the shit number XIII as far as possible*... And I bet on it... No matter what the name it will be...
> 
> ...



>Thinks SE makes Smart decisions

Do you even Lightning Returns?


----------



## Kishido (May 29, 2013)

Yeah cuz Lightning Retturns has a lot to do with Versus and of course they can keep away a game with Lightning away from XIII

Ohh let me guess... You still believe in the Nova Crystallis shit


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 29, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Yeah cuz Lightning returs has a lot to do with it and of course they can keep away a game with Lightning away from XIII



>Implying that SE believes the XIII series is shit

Okay.


----------



## Kishido (May 29, 2013)

OK I will ask you on the other way... Why some fans of Versus want to keep the name XIII? Is it cooler with a number?

Would it be worse if it is just named Versus without the burden of XIII, even if Square is dumb believeing it is a good game, or would it be worse if it is suddenly XV and a next gen game as well?

I somehow can't follow the logic of the last stand


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

Brand recognition.

XIII Versus is the name we've known for ages.

Changing it up would be silly. But...I wouldn't be surprised if they decided to. This is SE we're talking about after all.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 29, 2013)

Kishido said:


> OK I will ask you on the other way... Why some fans of Versus want to keep the name XIII? Is it cooler with a number?



Because Versus means "Against" in latin to which Nomura had mentioned that it will be a key theme within the Game's story. He also mentioned that he's following a different direction in terms of story & gameplay from FFXIII hence the name "Versus XIII". And it's been called Versus XIII since 2006... you know being the official name of the game and all...



> Would it be worse if it is just named Versus without the burden of XIII, even if Square is dumb believeing it is a good game, or would it be worse if it is suddenly XV and a next gen game as well?



Does it matter? You seemed to be heavily concerned about the name of the game.




> I somehow can't follow the logic of the last stand



Last stand? You mean you being the only person here heavily concerned about the name change?


Okay.


----------



## Kishido (May 29, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Because Versus means "Against" in latin to which Nomura had mentioned that it will be a key theme within the Game's story. He also mentioned that he's following a different direction in terms of story & gameplay from FFXIII hence the name "Versus XIII". And it's been called Versus XIII since 2006... you know being the official name of the game and all...



You mean as Agito XIII?




> Does it matter? You seemed to be heavily concerned about the name of the game.



Nope not at all... But it is the most likely scneario to be renamed as it has be done with the above game and make more sense than being still the game you believe it is since 2006




> Last stand? You mean you being the only person here heavily concerned about the name change?
> 
> 
> Okay.



Yeah exactly... LOL

But well whatever... Soon we might see... if not... Guys like you will say... just wait for TGS 2013... There it will be announced... If not the years after it and so on... And it still will be called XIII as in 2006 even if we already got FF XX or Square got bankrupt for all the shit they have done in the past years


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 29, 2013)

Kishido said:


> You mean as Agito XIII?



Oh are you talking about the time when they revealed the name change at the First Production Premiere in 2011 while Versus XIII still kept it's name?




> Nope not at all... But it is the most likely scneario to be renamed as it has be done with the above game and make more sense than being still the game you believe it is since 2006



"My opinion is absolute. Therefore I am right."




> Yeah exactly... LOL
> 
> But well whatever... Soon we might see... if not... *Guys like you will say... just wait for TGS 2013... There it will be announced... If not the years after it and so on... And it still will be called XIII as in 2006 even if we already got FF XX*





Okay.


----------



## Kishido (May 29, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh are you talking about the time when they revealed the name change at the First Production Premiere in 2011 while Versus XIII still kept it's name?



2011 is the key word + that renamed game was released soon after while the other one is still in rumorville



> "My opinion is absolute. Therefore I am right."



Nope but you for sure have the better arguments



> Okay.



MIGHT is the key word + Nomurai is vague about it as well... But hey... I don't doubt we will get news... But well.. Won't talk further or we will start from the beginning

I just hope mess of Square ends soon with E3... And I will lol even more if the game will turn into absolute shit, seeing XIII it is even possible, and all the waiting was for nothing...

But maybe there is a glimpse of hope that I finally wil get a good FF after al those years... but it will be hard for Versus to live up to the "hype"


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

The bitching is justified. Nomura should just have kept his mouth shut *6 years* ago.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 29, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> The bitching is justified. Nomura should just have kept his mouth shut *6 years* ago.



You never justify bitching....

Never....

 

There's a difference between ranting and bitching. 

Ranting is funny and more often than not has a point to it; bitching,what most FF fans do is just plain annoying.


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

well I don't care I'm not waiting for this game to be released anyways


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2013)

Heeeyyyyy guys! 

Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 29, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Heeeyyyyy guys!
> 
> Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2013)

I expect it to be called FF Versus with the 13 cut off, but i guess them renaming it to a numbered series would not be out of the question.

Last year, SE was saying that Nomura will be the one to show the future of the Final fantasy series, and that wada was pushing his team as hard as possible. So i assume the possibility of it being a numbered entree isn't that unlikely.

But i would not like that, because Agni will also be present at E3 according to what i've heard and i assumed that to be FF 15.


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2013)

This game still vapour right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2013)

Wait two weeks, then come back and ask again


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

I guess we'll just have to wait and see then.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2013)

So the news is that news might be coming soon? Maybe?

At this point they're making fun of themselves, aren't they?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 29, 2013)

I remember there was a game called FFXIII once.

Then I forgot all about it.


----------



## Velocity (May 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So the news is that news might be coming soon? Maybe?
> 
> At this point they're making fun of themselves, aren't they?



Well, don't forget that Famitsu recently tweeted the progress of various Final Fantasy games and they mentioned everything from the PC port of FF8 to FFX HD and even Lightning Returns, but didn't mention Versus XIII at all.

Which either means it's even further back in development than we thought (like 10~20% done) or the game has been quietly canned. Either way, Square Enix didn't want to tell Famitsu how far along in development Versus XIII was.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 30, 2013)

Lightning Returns > Versus

Sounds legit or wat?


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

we're going to get Half Life 3 before this ever comes out


----------



## Suigetsu (May 30, 2013)

Did he really designed Light's costumes for Light's return? Because they are super awful.
I just prefer the original.


----------



## DedValve (May 30, 2013)

Please be excited.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2013)

You people are still in denial? Smh


----------



## Suigetsu (May 31, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Please be excited.



Is toriyama really asking for people to be excited?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, don't forget that Famitsu recently tweeted the progress of various Final Fantasy games and they mentioned everything from the PC port of FF8 to FFX HD and even Lightning Returns, but didn't mention Versus XIII at all.
> 
> Which either means it's even further back in development than we thought (like 10~20% done) or the game has been quietly canned. Either way, Square Enix didn't want to tell Famitsu how far along in development Versus XIII was.



or, they could be saving the actual reintroduction until e3.  

either way come e3, there are going to be ppl eating crow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> or, they could be saving the actual reintroduction until e3.
> 
> either way come e3, there are going to be ppl eating crow



Yea the people not getting versus 13 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 31, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance b/c I haven't looked at anything for this game before, but I'm surprised people are actually still waiting for it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 31, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> Forgive my ignorance b/c I haven't looked at anything for this game before, but I'm surprised people are actually still waiting for it.



Because it looks better than FFXIII.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 1, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Because it looks better than FFXIII.


Which doesn't really say much to me b/c I thought FFXIII was a snooze-fest.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2013)

he means it looks like a return to form for the FF franchise while introducing neat concepts not done in previous FFs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 1, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, don't forget that Famitsu recently tweeted the progress of various Final Fantasy games and they mentioned everything from the PC port of FF8 to FFX HD and even Lightning Returns, but didn't mention Versus XIII at all.
> 
> Which either means it's even further back in development than we thought (like 10~20% done) or the game has been quietly canned. Either way, Square Enix didn't want to tell Famitsu how far along in development Versus XIII was.



........This just makes me even more worried about the title's future getting gutted for a no-show at E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2013)

why would they put versus on a list if its no longer versus and is being rerevealed?  critical thinking skills everyone


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Because it looks better than FFXIII.



And yet the game will be released after FFXV


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> And yet the game will be released after FFXV



Irrelevant.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 3, 2013)

Well not listed at the e3 line up and Amazon US and JP put it out for pre ordering... 

BUT


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2013)

So yeah in others no news.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

no news until the 11th


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 4, 2013)

*Agni's Philosophy COMING TO PS4.*

VERSUS?  even a game announced way later gets some news.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 4, 2013)

If it's a name change I'm cool with it. If it's a different game then I'm very disappoint.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 4, 2013)

So we're getting news in a week? It's official?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2013)

Deimos said:


> So we're getting news in a week? It's official?



No                            .


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 4, 2013)

Look I am tired of being lied to.  This is not funny and if it's not official than what's the point.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Look I am tired of being lied to.  This is not funny and if it's not official than what's the point.



I'm saying that it's not official. Though there's a possibility it might show up either as a surprise announcement or at the Sony Press Conference. 

But I'm not putting my expectations towards it. I foresee Versus XIII being shown in a more Japanese setting of a event (ie. TGS, Jump Festa, etc.)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's hoping the game still exists come E3.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2013)

It better be there or else


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 4, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> It better be there or else



Or else TGS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2013)

That too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2013)

i doubt it will be tgs. why would they announce a ff for showing on ps4 this year at e3 and hold versus?  being japanese has nothing to do with it


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh god please save these souls from futther torment.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm losing hope for this.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish they'd just say it's cancelled already if it is. This isn't fair.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> I'm losing hope for this.



I lost hope 3 years ago


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

God please heed my prayers and set these people free


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2013)

Heeeeeeyyyy guys!! 

Has there been any new information since I last been here?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Heeeeeeyyyy guys!!
> 
> Has there been any new information since I last been here?





Prease be excited


----------



## Deimos (Jun 5, 2013)

^ They're gonna showcase new DLC costumes for Lightning in FFXIII-3.

What? Of course it's special!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello Agnis Philosophy bey bye Versus


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 5, 2013)

As long as it's the same game I don't care if the name is changed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2013)

itll be both.  agni and versus....then george will have to shut up


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh might I add this particular article to my previous link:


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2013)

Soon..... 9 months since the article,  How soon is that 7 years approaching


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 6, 2013)

Supposed leaked photo.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Supposed leaked photo.



Nice, now try to post something legit where the PS4 tag isn't underneath FFXIV (which was confirmed for PS3 & PC).


----------



## Əyin (Jun 6, 2013)

So they really change the title into "Final Fantasy XV"?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> So they really change the title into "Final Fantasy XV"?



Yes and pigs can fly >.>

Also to further prove this is a troll, there has been no official KHIII Logo. Only fanmade ones like this: 

Btw, this is the exact same fanmade logo the person who made this image used...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2013)

So the pic was trolling?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> So the pic was trolling?



Yes. I already know this because someone already had posted this and tried to troll the people of the Gamefaqs Versus boards.

Oh and theres a little magnifying glass within the Realm Reborn logo


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yes and pigs can fly >.>



Don't talk like you know what Square Enix will do or is capable of. Nobody knows what Square Enix is going to do. If they wanna change the name of Versus to XV, they can. There's nothing stopping them from doing so besides an interview from years ago where Nomura said "Versus themes are too dark and mature for it to be a numbered title".

Also, good thing you edited your last post, because I was going to tell you to get your eyes checked if you thought that logo was KH 1.5.

It's most likely fake anyway, just like most of the other "leaked" E3 screenshots.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Don't talk like you know what Square Enix will do or is capable of. Nobody knows what Square Enix is going to do. If they wanna change the name of Versus to XV, they can . There's nothing stopping them from doing so besides an interview from years ago where Nomura said "Versus themes are too dark and mature for it to be a numbered title".
> 
> Also, good thing you edited your last post, because I was going to tell you to get your eyes checked if you thought that logo was KH 1.5.



I love how you're automatically assuming that I deny Versus being changed to XV. No... My sarcasm was directed towards the people believing that that image was real.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

Noctis for years you havent wavered a bit  For your sake i hope this game is true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Bu-but Noctis-kun those images are real, they are right in front of me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

Vault said:


> Noctis for years you havent wavered a bit  For your sake i hope this game is true.



I put my faith in Nomura's history with Game Development. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

The poster said "So Versus has been changed to XV?" and you said "Yeah, and pigs can fly." Nothing in there implies that you were talking about the validity of the image. 

Either way, of course it's an obvious fake. Aside from the obvious shooping, the internet would already be in an uproar if it was confirmed real.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The poster said "So Versus has been changed to XV?" and you said "Yeah, and pigs can fly." Nothing in there implies that you were talking about the validity of the image.
> 
> Either way, of course it's an obvious fake. Aside from the obvious shooping, the internet would already be in an uproar if it was confirmed real.





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yes and pigs can fly >.>
> 
> *Also to further prove this is a troll, there has been no official KHIII Logo. Only fanmade ones like this:
> 
> Btw, this is the exact same fanmade logo the person who made this image used...*



Okay                           .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

I made my post before your edit. And even with the edit, it doesn't just change anything. I'll leave it at that. 

Honestly, I wouldn't mind if Versus was changed to XV. Leave the XIII name alone for good.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 6, 2013)

Why don't we make bets? #teamV13 or #teamXV


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I made my post before your edit. And even with the edit, it doesn't just change anything. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't mind if Versus was changed to XV. Leave the XIII name alone for good.



There was no edit. And no, by that point you were assuming by jumping to a conclusion. I'll leave it at that


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat, man.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't blame people for believing it, I mean even a fake picture is better than SE not providing anything at all


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 6, 2013)

I ain't trolling anyone, just found that pic and decide to share.


----------



## lathia (Jun 6, 2013)

Noctis, why would you be opposed for a tittle change? Just curious.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

Common symptom of over exerted butthurt.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

lathia said:


> Noctis, why would you be opposed for a tittle change? Just curious.



Im not opposed, it's more of a "I'll believe it when I see it otherwise."


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2013)

You changed it to Final Fantasy Nomoura's XXXIIIwet dream for all I care, just show me something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2013)

only a few more days...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)

Nomura's attending E3 for KH 1.5 Promotion. Ok, now I believe Versus has a high possibility of showing up at this E3.

He also has "certain information" he can't speak of until the right time comes at E3. What might that be?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nomura's attending E3 for KH 1.5 Promotion. Ok, now I believe Versus has a high possibility of showing up at this E3.
> 
> He also has "certain information" he can't speak of until the right time comes at E3. What might that be?



Probably some IoS game about versus


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol kingdom hearts 1.5 ))))))))))))))) 

Thats some stupid ass title for a game  its like telling people that they are .5 % complete of the sequel but for now enjoy the other .5 filler bullshit


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Aren't we passed the ".5" thing? 

Do you think Nomura still uses dial-up? 

Do you think that's why FFvsXIII is taking so long? Cuz' he keeps getting booted offline every time he tries to log onto hottopic.com for reasearch purporses? 

Does he know that he should probably just unplug and re-plug in his telephone jack? and if that doesn't work he should call tech support?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Tech support line will re direct you to India though


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

VERSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS

So Nomura will talk at the KH thing? What time is that?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Tech support: "Haluuuu? Tank yu por koling. My neym is Mike. Aw ken i elp yu?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)

There you go


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

He's gonna announce KH3, revealing that all of VersusXIII's assets were scrapped and used to help create the game, set to release Holiday 2013. 

Believe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

North Korea will launch a nuke if Japan releases KH3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> He's gonna announce KH3, revealing that all of VersusXIII's assets were scrapped and used to help create the game, set to release Holiday 2013.
> 
> Believe.



Only for iOS.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

Just talk about the versus , no1 cares about anything else


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

speak for yourself about that. more than versus will be announced for ps4 at e3


----------



## lathia (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm only looking forward to FFX HD? SE sure knows how to kill my hype.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

I am telling Nomura to just talk about Versus or don't bother going.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Fucking finally!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

- Announced at the start of last gneration

- released some time A generation later

- game ends up sucking


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

It's called FFXV now and it's for the PS4. @___@


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2013)

so is it FF14 now or 15?


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

It's 15. 14 is still the MMO.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

That trailer gave a lot of impressions, the game being bad was not one of them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't STOP CRYING, OMG TOO MEOTIONAL, I CAN'T SLEEP I LITERALLY CRYING WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAWWA
WAWA

Now need to buy a PS4


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)

Time to rename this thread


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2013)

i didnt even get to watch the whole trailer cuz the feed lagged, does anyone have a link to the entire trailer?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)

Im trying to find a trailer for it online right now.

EDIT:


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck i missed the trailer


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

Give me trailer ahhh I'll kill you any of you  give to me nawww 
[/img]


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh they renamed it. What surprise........ But their where no hints for it. Now fuck you arrogant bastard


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes fuck you Noctis, now give me trailer, I am so emotional right now I mean it fuck you


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Jun 10, 2013)

does it say that its a PS exclusive?
anyway fucking hyped, Sony wins this years e3, no fucking contest


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2013)

Now I understand why MGS V wasn't in this conference, this shit would have been overkill.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Thread title updated


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 10, 2013)

I HAVE A FUCKING EXAM TOMORROW BUT IDGAF ANYMORE

VERSUS ASDHASIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIDGUOASSAGDUISAGDIUSAGDUIASGDUIASBDUASUDSAHDUASIDHSAUIDHASUIDHASUIDGUASIDGSAUIGDBIUSAGLXUIASGXUISAGDXUIASGDUISAGDUIASGDUIASGDUISAGDIUASGDSUIGDUISAGDUISAGDUGDUSAIGDUISAGDUISADGSAUIDGSAUDGIASUDGKSJADCASUILGDXILUASGDUIASFDSFGREFDGFDSSDFDSFSDFSDDSFS


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q6jLw1iDCwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Nomura must have caused an earthquake in Japan.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

AJJFBSFBSGBSGBSGBSGBUJSGSGSGBSJGBS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1sP6LMgo88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Let's hope we can get an English version with Japanese voice.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 10, 2013)

Deimos said:


> Let's hope we can get an English version with Japanese voice.



Highly doubt dual audio, depending on release dates I'll probably import first but if its worldwide release then I might as well get the English version first. Though it'd be a dream come true if dual audio happened.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2013)

So is this coming out for Xbox too? They never mentioned exclusivity.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q6jLw1iDCwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

MY PANTIES IS SO WET RIGHT NOW, I CAN'T SLEEP I AM HIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ALSHK GDSDGCXZFGAGHJSX XAZFJKSAG


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

The assassins greed cross over CHAP is voiced by Y.Nakamura expects, Now I need Sugita too take a roLe as well. MY FANTASY WILL BE COMPLETED


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2013)

Corruption said:


> So is this coming out for Xbox too? They never mentioned exclusivity.



The way they say it , it seems that it isn't exclusive. They mentioned exclusivity only fot 14.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, I mean if it was I'm sure Sony would want them to mention that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)

Versus XIII/XV is staying with Sony IMO


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2013)

This is great about time this and KH3


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

Just change the title Versus/XV or just XV, those  is confusing those people who thought it was a dream.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

FFXV *and* KH3


----------



## Əyin (Jun 10, 2013)

It's officially XV  change it naw biatch


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 10, 2013)

IT

HAPPENED


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

I came.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Hopefully we will get more info at there press event tomorrow

PS4 exclusive please


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 10, 2013)

*FUCK YES!!* 

Nomura you magnificent bastard!!!


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 10, 2013)

Did I read the news sties correctly? Final Fantasy XV will be on both the PS3 and PS4?


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Nomura was lying in wait for like what, 8 years now?


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Did I read the news sties correctly? Final Fantasy XV will be on both the PS3 and PS4?



no just the PS4

i think......


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sure XV is exclusive. 

A rumor came out not that long ago that said Sony is helping develop it and it's name has been changed to XV from Versus so if that's true then hey it's exclusive. 

We'll see though but I don't see how Sony wouldn't want it being exclusive after they helped SE with it.


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 10, 2013)

> Square Enix showed a fresh trailer for Final Fantasy Versus 13 during Sony's E3 press conference today. At the end of the trailer, Square Enix's Tetsuya Nomura noted the game is now known as Final Fantasy 15, and the game will be coming to both PS3 and PS4.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

If what Inu said earlier in the thread is true, about Sony funding and giving SE early dev kits for exclusivity true then yeah.

Inu been right so far I don't dought it won't be exclusive


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 10, 2013)

It's finally coming. This game got announced when I was a freshman in middle school, I'm graduating high school in two weeks, no matter it's finally here & with this Sony won.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

The action RPG element of it looks FAN-fucking-tastic

I just want tons of control over jumping from those set pieces to other set pieces


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid Noctis isn't cute


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

And 3 star thread 

bitch this is a 10 star thread


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Kid Noctis isn't cute



you must hate asian kids 

he looks asian as fuck


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe they didn't say exclusive because the games are far out and they are locking down the deals.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

I am Asian but what's with hat force smile while eating green slime


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 10, 2013)

This game is going to be so bad


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2013)

if bad means good then yes


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

Gilamesh needs a bitch slap, what you smoking bitch 
don't mess with me 

I AM HIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone find a 1080p version of this shit yet? ;_;


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 10, 2013)

Given the real-time battle, I think this is going to play like XII with the acrobatics of XIII. I WANT IT.


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 10, 2013)

Was there any mention of a release date? Or it being a launch title?


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Was there any mention of a release date? Or it being a launch title?



Nah they would have made a big deal out of it if that were the case. Nomura gave his usual "we can't give many details at this point" speech


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2013)

At best Latest RD 2015 Spring,
PS4 Launch/Others projects/ Not finished XV


----------



## Burke (Jun 10, 2013)

i know versus as that one game that Noctis has been hyped for years for


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

cant wait nao


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow is this a new FF game?
So they gave up for versus huh.


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wow is this a new FF game?
> So they gave up for versus huh.


Final fantasy XV is Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

I am not going to get used to calling it XV, 
Agnis philosophy is XVI


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

KYAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pekpekpek

IT'S ALIIIIIIIIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2013)

Great trailer. Loved the action and that nice father & son moment Noctis had as a child while having dinner/lunch/breakfast with his dad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't stop watching the trailer. My god....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Final fantasy XV is Final Fantasy Versus XIII.



There is no Versus 13


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

I love the look of the combat so far, that teleporting is just like the original trailer from 2006. Love it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 11, 2013)

wow, that trailer was all kinds of impressive. this is definitely gonna be the game to look out for!


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2013)

I love that new grumpy old guy character. I wonder what his deal is


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

Versus is not a thing?

Prediction level 100%


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wow is this a new FF game?
> So they gave up for versus huh.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is no Versus 13


Not sure if you are being sarcastic but Versus 13 has been re-branded as XV (15).


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

hence it is not V13

keep up son.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 11, 2013)

This game is a day 1 buy!


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm so behind T_T


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

If this is a launch title, the PS4 will be a launch purchase for me!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

am I the only one who thinks the atmosphere of the game shifted dramatically

I mean obvs they're gonna give us some fresh content and it's been years since the last trailers but idk I feel like they changed a lot about the game or at least the trailers have pretty different moods

Not that it's a bad thing but I do kinda miss the gothic mood / feel of somnus nemoris. No surprise that they used pretty generic vg operatic bg music


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

Goob they showed us just one section of the game

also get out


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

to each their own opinion bud



> They said XIV was for both PS3 and PS4 but only confirmed XV is for PS4. It hasn't been confirmed 100% either way for PS3.


ffs


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

i don't know you anymore


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, they probably went through tons of rewrites along with the general development difficulties these past 7-8 years to get to where they are now. It's still very gothic, we just saw the daytime stuff. I don't think they'll get rid of the night stuff they've shown in the past.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 11, 2013)

It's Kingdom Hearts on steroids. I fucking want this ASAP. And I get two keyblades to fuck with on the PS4. Must get console...


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

It's because Versus is a thing that does not exist.

15 is real though


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

The World said:


> i don't know you anymore







Kaitlyn said:


> Yeah, they probably went through tons of rewrites along with the general development difficulties these past 7-8 years to get to where they are now. It's still very gothic, we just saw the daytime stuff. I don't think they'll get rid of the night stuff they've shown in the past.



Yeah that's what I figured too

But working on the game for 7-8 years is going to backfire on them. Regardless of whether they made it "perfect" in that time, fans are always gonna have something to shit on about the game and the first ammo they're gonna use is "we waited 8 years for a shitty game" 

but if the game is actually successful, 8 years is still ridiculous and I doubt the quality of the game will actually be able to justify that time frame to pessimistic fans


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 11, 2013)

i just came to say lol to noctis


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

So when the hell is the game releasing????


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

And to think lots of people like Zenieth and etc were talking shit about Nomura a while ago


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

The hooded guy , calling it Thancred from FFXIV.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

for 8 years Versus XIII vanished slowly...... and then reborn into XV. Mark that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

I think it's worth noting changes in character designs

I mean look at prompto he's still so unf even though they did major tweaking to his face to the point where it's not realy his face but welp he's still hot

And I hope the "noct where do you think you're going" line was him cause that voice dayum

prompto hngg


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2013)

> And to think lots of people like Zenieth and etc were talking shit about Nomura a while ago



Nomura is a hack


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

Zenieth talks shit about everything

Gilgamesh is just a feg


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank goodness me gots a job last week. Totally saving a bitchin load of money on Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Kingdom Hearts III + RE mix. pek pek pek


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Shut up you traitors , where were you all when Nomura were lock.in his room working on the game.
Still not believing in the great one


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

i cant stop watching the fucking trailer

i was dying when i saw it in the stream

so many years googling for FF versus info...oh god


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 11, 2013)

He (Nomura) will be the revival of the FF franchise. The hearts of the many fans whom all longed for such a great FF game only to be disappointed by the Lightning trilogies will finally have their prayers answered.

Calling it .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid Noctis 2 cute for me


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

Dang, I should have known Sasuke would be approached to star in a game. 


Seriously, I knew they would call this FFXV and move it for PS4.


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

@Final Fantasy Versus XIII trailer


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

I remember when I said it was gonna be a PS4 title last year someone came out, adamantly, and said there was no fucking way.

lol.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 11, 2013)

Did we get a release date?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

2021.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 11, 2013)

How the fuck did Sasuke get a game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2013)

Game looks really good, real good.


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

@Patchouli

I don't mind I'll be still around by then.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> 2021.



Oh you..


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Oi Sasuke comparisions GTFO


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

Anymore Sasuke comparisons and someone is getting neg trigged up the ass.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 11, 2013)

He's even using Flying Thunder God.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Guise, this is how I see it. Sasuke is a Noctis Fangirl. End of Story.


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

@Noctis


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i cant stop watching the fucking trailer
> 
> i was dying when i saw it in the stream
> 
> so many years googling for FF versus info...oh god


You just want to keep watching and watching 


Jak N Blak said:


> How the fuck did Sasuke get a game



Well.....


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Sasuke comparisons? Did we time travel back to 2006?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

The game looks awesome, bordering on anime uncanny valley.

Not that I mind that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll be buying the game on xbone.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

The World said:


> Zenieth talks shit about everything
> 
> Gilgamesh is just a feg



There is not one thing I've not talked shit about.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

This game looks fcking beautiful!!!

Toriyama must be peeing and reeking with envy, no one gives a fuck about lightnings return.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Corran said:


> Sasuke comparisons? Did we time travel back to 2006?



How long has it been since there was actual news?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2013)

Never?

First time I heard of FF15


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Now that I know that this game lives there's only thing still plaguing my mind SE....
[YOUTUBE]YiIx9VJWSl8[/YOUTUBE]

What is the song that isn't somnus and where can I find it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

YOU FUCKING IDIOTS WHAT DID I TOLD TOU GUYS. DIS GAME IS FUCKING ALIVE. HOLY SHIT DAT GAMEPLAY I NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT BEFORE EVERYTHING IS FUCKING REAL TIME. THERE REALLY IS A GOD.

FUCK YOU NOCTIS. FUCK YOU NOMURA!! TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

Corran said:


> Sasuke comparisons? Did we time travel back to 2006?


he looks even more like him now 



ShadowReij said:


> Now that I know that this game lives there's only thing still plaguing my mind SE....
> [YOUTUBE]YiIx9VJWSl8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What is the song that isn't somnus and where can I find it.



this is the closest we can get to it right now


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q6jLw1iDCwI[/YOUTUBE]



Well,I'll be damned.

The first title of SE I'm actually looking forward to in 5 years.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

I am still laughing that they actually renamed versus into ff 15 
About fucking time we got some news on it, also, i am a little bit displeased on how much action based it looks rather rpg but we will need more before we judge it.


So, its gonna be ps3/ps4 exclusive right, or they gonna give it to xbox as well ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

His real name is Gilgasuke


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not letting Nomura off the hook. The game better not suck.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis, get over here brah.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 11, 2013)

Well as nomura goes the character design looks top notch , the problem is the direction ,i still wonder why dont they use Ito, it would be a safe bet that the game would have superb directing .


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

This is BS. Nomura never said that. Boyes only said it's coming for PS4.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

Hold on, XBoxOne wouldn't have it?

If so, my xbox fanboy will be disappointed as he's such a huge fan of FF series, even some shitty online game.

:ho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Hold on, XBoxOne wouldn't have it?
> 
> If so, my xbox fanboy will be disappointed as he's such a huge fan of FF series, even some shitty online game.
> 
> :ho



Not likely no.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

*smirking*

He would be very disappointed at this new if it's confirmed.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

I just keep staring at this, it is so fantastic all this teloporting stuff. I never that they would implement it but goddamn it looks like the initial trailer 6-7 years ago.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 11, 2013)

Corran said:


> I just keep staring at this, it is so fantastic all this teloporting stuff. I never that they would implement it but goddamn it looks like the initial trailer 6-7 years ago.



I had the same feeling when I saw the trailer yesterday. 

I still can't bring myself to like Noctis' current outfit.  I wish he had the one he had on in the trailer years ago where he slaughtered all those soldiers and then sat in his chair like a boss.  



pek


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

So Square Enix just forced tools to buy not one but TWO consoles for a single game.

How about that thousand dollar investment for a Final Fantasy game, guys?


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

Shouldn't the thread title read "formerly" rather than "formally"?


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I had the same feeling when I saw the trailer yesterday.
> 
> I still can't bring myself to like Noctis' current outfit.  I wish he had the one he had on in the trailer years ago where he slaughtered all those soldiers and then sat in his chair like a boss.
> 
> ...



He has been shown in a few different outfits so maybe you can choose what he wears. Who knows yet.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 11, 2013)

The teleporting looks fun, neat how you can duck and cover, climb, and platform your way through even if it'll be linear somewhat.


----------



## eluna (Jun 11, 2013)

Holy crap I will play until my fingers fall,COME TO ME FFXV


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

Deimos said:


> Shouldn't the thread title read "formerly" rather than "formally"?



Spelling fail, my fault.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

cant waittttttttttttttt


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> The teleporting looks fun, neat how you can duck and cover, climb, and platform your way through even if it'll be linear somewhat.



Parts might be linear but it is also an open world so its very exciting seeing this.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Not likely no.



Why would you say that? What logical reason do they have to announce that FFXIV is exclusive, but not a game that people actually want?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't STOP WATCHING THE TRAILER, SE is trying to make everybody fail their EXAMS. GOOD TIMING YOUR SLOWPOKES.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> The teleporting looks fun, neat how you can duck and cover, climb, and platform your way through even if it'll be linear somewhat.



I'm worried that the main set pieces are all going to be scripted. We might find that the only way Nomura's vision could be realised is if main battle scenes are one long QTE rather than constant gameplay.

Which would kinda suck, but at least it'd look amazing while it sucked...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm worried that the main set pieces are all going to be scripted. We might find that the only way Nomura's vision could be realised is if main battle scenes are one long QTE rather than constant gameplay.
> 
> Which would kinda suck, but at least it'd look amazing while it sucked...



Game reminded me more of Devil May Cry than any Final Fantasy I've seen gameplaywise. Good thing for me, not sure about FF fans.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

is the primary inspiration for Noctis' city-like home country.


Real fantasy


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Game reminded me more of Devil May Cry than any Final Fantasy I've seen gameplaywise. Good thing for me, not sure about FF fans.



Idc, its supposed to be a realistic Kingdom Hearts-esque action combat game.
And they weren't kidding when they meant realistic.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Now we wait  2more years for mores news


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Actually Nomura said theres more information to come during the E3 days. And Im betting on a huge chunk of Information about in in exactly 2 hours and 38 minutes.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Now we wait  2more years for mores news



Going by FFXIII's release schedule (announced in '06, released in '10), we can guarantee the game will be released no later than 2016 or 2017. In fact, Square Enix's new approach of getting games out faster so there's less time between announcement and release could mean we'll get it as early as late next year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2013)

Actually, the game had a Devil May Cry+Shadow of the Colossus+Uncharted vibe to me watching that trailer. Linear as hell but fast as fuck both in movement and in combat and with production values that make God of War look normal.

The fact that the character design is toned down in terms of weirdness and fagness also helps. I might just get this thing.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2013)

Heeeey guys!!! 

Has there been any new inf- okay, the gameplay footage looks pretty darn good, so kudos to Square Enix. 

There is still something about the character design, dialogue and tone that seems antiquated... 

...all of the lofty talk and existential prattle has been absent in AAA gaming for a while and it hasn't been missed. In spite of the graphics and killer gameplay FFXV comes off like something from the PS2 generation because of that. 

At least MGS seems to have caught up with the times, so not all of Japan is being bullheaded about the tonal changes in the industry.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

Waiting for "not exclusive" news.

Then I can buy 2 copies.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

Will there be a live stream for the Square Enix lineup?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

Can anyone confirm here if XV is using a different Engine (luminous?), or is it still using the custom one so far?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't been interested in new FF games in years. I'll admit that I'm curious about this one, though. I'll keep an eye on it. I just hope they keep one of my favourite things about older FF games -- the chance to run up to other characters (in towns, etc) and see what they have to say about stuff.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 11, 2013)

Life. Slow down you fucking bitch. I now remember...I used to love the trailer with this dude raping people in front of his crib when I just started high school...and it was kinda around the same time Halo 3 was getting mad buzz.

Holy fuck.

I dont wanna die! Thats it. Life's too short. Time to go read Think & Grow Rich, study the Laws of Attraction, work out, make massive plans of action and get shit DONE and become a multi-millionaire. I dont want the next 7 years to come and be like,"Oh yeah...it was only the other day I saw THIS shit."
GTFO.

No, this is not a legitimate life crisis, lmao. I already got shit handled son!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Can anyone confirm here if XV is using a different Engine (luminous?), or is it still using the custom one so far?



Probably answered during today's Q&A.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 11, 2013)

Jak N Blak having a mid life crisis and shit


----------



## Justice (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, time for me to save up for a PS4.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, that gameplay is nothing if not amazing and if it handles as well as it looks then we're all in for a treat. The future is bright for FF fans again it seems.

Add to that fantastic looking game the reasonable launch price of the PS4 and it will be very hard for me not to buy the PS4 on day one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

I did like the trailer... A lot of good stuff...


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

Square just announced that FFXIV will be released on PS4 as well... Nothing about XBox America

Still i canno accept that they changed the name... There was nto a single hint that they would do so... Not one... LOOOOL


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

They are PORTING XV to XBox America as well... So Noctis was too cool once again with his statements


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

how about the game prices? i forgot completely about them. 

will it be 60/80$ perhaps?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Bleh.... I'll get it on the leading platform then ;_;


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2013)

stella lookin a bit different  in the face

stll hawt tho


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2013)

As much as I like Nomura, he needs to stay away from FFXVI. Also glad it's ported to the Xbox. We needs SE to get bigger pockets so I can see more releases.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2013)

KH3 is next... not shocking about the news.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

Yoshinori Kitase

"he boasts that *Lightning Returns* is both new and challenging. Sprawling open-world map. "*This is the ultimate Final Fantasy for the current-gen system."*

If people still believed it after yesterday... This rules out XV for PS3 completely... Only PS4 and a PORTED Bone version.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 11, 2013)

The square event is live now? Is there more info on FFXV or another trailer?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

Is live but nothing new. Trailer form yesterday... Announcement of it being for PS4 and a port for the Shitbox + some real time gameplay...

Now it is about KHIII


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

Anything new on KHIII then?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)

>People want the damn Versus
>Versus is announced
>KHIII is announced seconds later
>Versus nearly overshadowed


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh wait to fuck you over



> No release window for FFXV, but it was notably not mentioned as being part of this fiscal year, which ends on March 31 of 2014. Not surprisingly, you can expect it some time after that. A month, a year? Who knows!


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Yoshinori Kitase
> 
> "he boasts that *Lightning Returns* is both new and challenging. Sprawling open-world map. "*This is the ultimate Final Fantasy for the current-gen system."*
> 
> If people still believed it after yesterday... This rules out XV for PS3 completely... Only PS4 and a PORTED Bone version.



Pretty much. Now if we could see a summer 2014 release I will gladly buy a ps4 on launch. Otherwise, I'm probably going to try and wait for a good bundle.



> No release window for FFXV, but it was notably not mentioned as being part of this fiscal year, which ends on March 31 of 2014. Not surprisingly, you can expect it some time after that. A month, a year? Who knows!



Edit: Well.. fuck. That's not looking good at all for KH3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2013)

lathia said:


> As much as I hate toriyama, he needs to stay away from FFXV. Also sad it's ported to the Xbox. We needs SE to get smarter brains so I can see more releases on the better platform.



fixed.  anyone buying an xbone at this point is only pitiable.


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2013)

Toriyama, Inuhanyou? That's Dragonball lol.


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2013)

xbone 

this will haunt them for several years


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jun 11, 2013)

The fact that Nomura is working on this project is MORE than enough to tide me over during these fuck long years of waiting. Not a single FF game has been as good as the ones he worked on and I love the futuristic setting so if I have to wait another year or two, I'll be happy. I just need a good fix for once.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2013)

It was obvious this wasn't exclusive as soon as it was announced.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

These don't sell well on the xbox though. I think dropping exclusivity is pointless if they aren't putting it on the Wii U.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn Major burn


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jun 11, 2013)

Corruption said:


> It was obvious this wasn't exclusive as soon as it was announced.



This.  The conference made it pretty obvious.(atleast   it did to me)


----------



## Silo (Jun 11, 2013)

Where can you watch the event?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> These don't sell well on the xbox though. I think dropping exclusivity is pointless if they aren't putting it on the Wii U.



Isn't the Wii U like a PS3 and 360? 
I don't understand why people are always comparing it with the next gen consoles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2013)

No wonder NeoGAF's severs are out right now.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't get why it's always such a fuss when it's not exclusive to one console. Enlighten me?


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

@MitsukuiShiroi

Some people are only able to afford one of the new Next-Gen consoles at the moment or are pro-that console (Xbox, Wii, PS4)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 version or AmericanOne Version, who cares?

I just know that it is going to kick ass for PS4! :33


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I don't get why it's always such a fuss when it's not exclusive to one console. Enlighten me?



In this case I guess people were still holding on to versus being a PS3 exclusive. Now its no longer on the PS3 and no longer exclusive. Guess it sucks for anyone who ( stupidly) bought a PS3 for it. I just think the decision is odd when A) Final Fantasy sells way more on PS consoles and B) It would've sold better on the Wii U, although it is probably not technically possible to port it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't understand how it's a bad or an odd decision. FFXIII sold 5 million copies on PS3 and 2 million copies on 360. I'm sure Sony isn't paying Square so much money that they'd make more profit than porting it to another console and selling a few million copies.



> @MitsukuiShiroi
> 
> Some people are only able to afford one of the new Next-Gen consoles at the moment or are pro-that console (Xbox, Wii, PS4)


Why does that matter though? They can get the game anyway. Why does it matter that other people can play it too? It just means more sold copies, more money for the developer and therefore better chances to get future sequels and new IPs by developers you like.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

I dont think it will make a difference if its Exclusive or not considering how there will be barely anyone getting an Xbone...

Also based 1080p


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it just me or does this recent fuckup with spying xboxes will scare people away from M$?

Final Fantasy goodness


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

It's so beautiful


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't really care exclusive or not. Will be getting both console anyway, no hatred from the affordable.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2013)

What did they say about release date? Not before the end of fiscal year?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus XIII/XV is staying with Sony IMO



:ho


this should be archived for posterity


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 11, 2013)

No release date as of yet right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> :ho
> 
> 
> this should be archived for posterity



Keyword: IMO

I never stated it will be guaranteed Sony Exclusive nor have I ever pressured anyone to believing in it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

So it is not an exclusive for sony anymore? Well watheva, I am getting a ps4 anyways.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> pek



Alternate costume?


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I dont think it will make a difference if its Exclusive or not considering how there will be barely anyone getting an Xbone...
> 
> Also based 1080p


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I dont think it will make a difference if its Exclusive or not considering how there will be barely anyone getting an Xbone...]



Well that's complete bullshit, but okay.

Personally, I'll get the best version of the game. I just wish they'd release it on PC too, not that I ever expected them to.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I think people prefer exclusives because they are often more refined than multiplatform titles, the ps4 has seemingly better hardware, apparently up to 30% more powerful, which probably makes people think that the game will be hindered by the fact that instead of being optimised to that system it will be done in a manner that allows it to run on both consoles and therefore not making use of the extra power the ps4 has.

I personally don't mind it, but i do understand the line of thought


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm kinda late, but I waited seven years for this game and IT. IS. BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

Since it's being made for PS4 first, then I don't even care. PS4 will be my console of choice anyways.


----------



## eluna (Jun 11, 2013)

^Me too, I dont give a shit if is exclusive or not


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

Its a good thing that its getting ported to Xbox one imo, its not like its getting a downgrade on PS4 or anything, it was clearly developed for it.

Getting ported to X box one will only give it more sells, square enix needs this.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

I extracted some faces from that trailer. Here they are:


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2013)

So I wonder if this is now the standard of the gameplay?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

Deimos said:


> I extracted some faces from that trailer. Here they are:


thats some crazy detail


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

At least they didn't forget that Noctis' eye colour changes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait he's eyes changes color, I forgot myself


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone know the japanese voice actor for the red haired character with the hat/umbrella on the stairs? The one who states "This is turning into quite the ordeal."

Sounds very familiar.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Wait he's eyes changes color, I forgot myself



If you go check out the first ever trailer for this game when he fodderised that army unit. His eyes kept on changing colour i think when he used different abilities.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2013)

Deimos said:


> I extracted some faces from that trailer. Here they are:


I'm interested in the black haired lady, I wonder if she was the armored lance wielding chick from the last trailer.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> Does anyone know the japanese voice actor for the red haired character with the hat/umbrella on the stairs? The one who states "This is turning into quite the ordeal."
> 
> Sounds very familiar.


it made me think of Orochimaru for some reason , it definitely sounds REALLY familiar but i cant touch it


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

Square give us dual audio u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> Does anyone know the japanese voice actor for the red haired character with the hat/umbrella on the stairs? The one who states "This is turning into quite the ordeal."
> 
> Sounds very familiar.


It sounds like the voice of Lockon Stratos from Gundam 00 to me. 

I could be wrong...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

btw i am glad that they didnt get hid of Somnus, that first song of the trailer seems to be a slow version that makes reference to some bits of the original song.

Somnus must be kept as a main theme or something, i couldnt look at this game the same way if it was gone somehow


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> It sounds like the voice of Lockon Stratos from Gundam 00 to me.
> 
> I could be wrong...



Kinda sounds like Hughes from FMA to me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

You guys watching the live stream?



They're using the original non-Somnus score again in this footage /happy


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

What stream?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> Does anyone know the japanese voice actor for the red haired character with the hat/umbrella on the stairs? The one who states "This is turning into quite the ordeal."
> 
> Sounds very familiar.


*Keiji Fujiwara*

Maes from FullMetal
Leorio from HXH
or more recenlty  Captain Hannes


My voice actor obsessions always comes in handy


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

^ So I actually got it right? Cool!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

BrightlyGoob said:


> You guys watching the live stream?
> 
> 
> 
> They're using the original non-Somnus score again in this footage /happy


where where :x


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> If you go check out the first ever trailer for this game when he fodderised that army unit. His eyes kept on changing colour i think when he used different abilities.



It's impossible to see the eye changing effect when he's in battle teleporting. Maybe just in the cut scenes, but it's awesome :33



BrightlyGoob said:


> You guys watching the live stream?
> 
> 
> 
> They're using the original non-Somnus score again in this footage /happy



Where is this, I am literally really fed up that all the Japanese livestreams are always so early on niconico and I can't watch the switchback because you need subscribe on the first come first serve basis.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

^ I think she was talking about the link I posted above.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm dying over this. I'm so excited.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't stop crying again thank you . whats wrong with me


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pTQ2C978xVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

dammit i am crazy after a fanmade metal version of somnus that i found another day


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]pTQ2C978xVc[/YOUTUBE]



Just seen this. Looks awesome. Like totally awesome.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Nomura KAMI SAMA *worships*


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

GAME OF THE CENTURY HANDS DOWN

that last bit.........

Nomura trying to add a little stealth/horror gameplay?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]pTQ2C978xVc[/YOUTUBE]


  



I have no words...no words...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2013)

What would have been overkill is if the said type-0 was coming over to the states.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]pTQ2C978xVc[/YOUTUBE]


im dying


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

My only concern is WHERE THE FUCK IS IGNIS IN ALL OF THESE TRAILERS?!? I mean physical appearance, not just listening to his voice!!


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

Nomura fucking delivered. lol


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]pTQ2C978xVc[/YOUTUBE]



As a female gamer, this gives me a raging boner.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

So, what do you say about being in development so long, and how Nomura cannot meet peoples expectations with Versus in it's current state because of it's 7 year development period?

Going to end up like Duke Nukem Forever? Fuck no.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2013)

I forgive him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> As a female gamer, this gives me a raging boner.



#femalewood perhaps?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

It's obvious from the presentation that FFXV has come a long way from its development hell. He's admitted that work still needs to be done, but it looks to be ready for next spring, if not another year. I'll be keeping my eye on this.



> #femalewood perhaps?



Yes. When I first saw the premier trailer last night, I was at work with my friend, who has also been looking forward to this game and KH III. While we were counting down and cleaning up we heard that Nomura was going to make an announcement. We stopped everything to see what was shown and screamed our asses off. We could barely contain ourselves and finish up closing the store.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

if you want to have a feel of what Noctis would be like, watch this anime Tonari Kaibutsu kun


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah this is for sure going to get the FF franchise back on its ass. No doubt. My god, its amazing. 

I mean really, I've seen it, it cannot disappoint. Has great chance to be best FF ever


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yeah this is for sure going to get the FF franchise back on its ass. No doubt. My god, its amazing.
> 
> I mean really, I've seen it, it cannot disappoint. Has great chance to be best FF ever


God, your sig.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

*Your* sig.

sorry had to


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

Seeing the Final Fantasy XV I've had the biggest boner I've had in years


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn, it does pump me up for this game!

FF15 is one of the many games from E3 that tell me to throw my bank card at Sony and tell them to take it right now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Start wearing those FFXV sets


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

shit looks amazing

nomura going all out


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

e3 chose the worst timing ever i wonder how many students will fail their exams




so i checked out stella's old render and the render now, and i think i prefer the old one. her face looked more elegant. the render now gave her an eye enlargement and touched up on a few details. kinda reminds me of namine.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

I studied *nothing* for tomorrow's exam. I'm going to get slaughtered like M$


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

^ your not the only one, but I am revising online, while listening to the E3 livestream


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't go to work today

fuck me


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it just me or has this game moved on from the "fantasy going on in an actual looking world" into a more fantasy enviorment?

Also I had grown attached to the previous looks of the friends of Noctis and Stella. Stella looks like a girl from Kingdom hearts now.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> ^ your not the only one, but I am revising online, while listening to the E3 livestream



Well I'm a kind of person who *has* to sleep. Otherwise I'm going to end up like this on my desk during the exam


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Start wearing those FFXV sets



Pfft that can be considered as bandwagoning  

I have been representing for 7 years now  

Get on mine and Noctis level


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Alas versus I barely knew thee


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Pfft that can be considered as bandwagoning
> 
> I have been representing for 7 years now
> 
> Get on mine and Noctis level



I don''t know which wagon you were on, but I was on a wagon where I google FF Versus on google news every day of the year. Mindlessly became a slave of project crystallis, crying over the game since it was first announce. I have Noctis sitting on the throne as wall paper for both my laptop and Iphone since that 11 trailer. You' and Noctis can just keep rolling down that 2some wagon. I am happy with my side of the wagon


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

since '11? I've seen the Sasuke comparisons from back in '07 on this bandwagon


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Please, this is coming from the people who couldn't take Noctis Lucis Caelum as a forum name


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> I don''t know which wagon you were on, but I was on a wagon where I google FF Versus on google news every day of the year. Mindlessly became a slave of project crystallis, crying over the game since it was first announce. I have Noctis sitting on the throne as wall paper for both my laptop and Iphone since that 11 trailer. You' and Noctis can just keep rolling down that 2some wagon. I am happy with my side of the wagon



Noctis sitting on the throne you say?  Check my profile pic, hasnt changed since the announcement. :ho Your belief in this game wavered while me and Noctis stood strong.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

Is there a way to send a letter to Nomura or something? I would wish to congratulate him and to remind him that we are all super grateful for showing us a little of what he has been working on.

Also to give Stella her old look back >_> She was more elegant, now she looks like a Doll. Am I the only one that finds that bothering?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Please, this is coming from the people who couldn't take Noctis Lucis Caelum as a forum name



Do you remember the fights with Esura about Noctas, Lukas, Calcium?  those where entertaining days.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]pTQ2C978xVc[/YOUTUBE]



Really glad to see this game is going to deliver, love the battle system.


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2013)

lol @ people studying and shit. Is time backwards for you guys? 

It's summer guys.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> lol @ people studying and shit. Is time backwards for you guys?
> 
> It's summer guys.



I am in fact not studying at all


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Noctis sitting on the throne you say?  Check my profile pic, hasnt changed since the announcement. :ho Your belief in this game wavered while me and Noctis stood strong.



I let my friends know back then in 2010 i have 2 boyfriends one is Noctis and other is Iain, so wavering between the 2 was always a dilemma, I couldn't have stood strong no matter how hard I try, Noctis would never give me any news of where his whereabouts 



Suigetsu said:


> Do you remember the fights with Esura about Noctas, Lukas, Calcium?  those where entertaining days.



oh good times right Noctis Calcium :Villa




Suigetsu said:


> Is there a way to send a letter to Nomura or something? I would wish to congratulate him and to remind him that we are all super grateful for showing us a little of what he has been working on.
> 
> Also to give Stella her old look back >_> She was more elegant, now she looks like a Doll. Am I the only one that finds that bothering?



The proud face Nomura had when the trailer was shown on the live stream says it all. We all want to do the same. They haven't been showing Stella the daughter of the rebellion alot in the trailer, she might not even show up alot in the game dominate by all the man power


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I am taken summer classes


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> lol @ people studying and shit. Is time backwards for you guys?
> 
> It's summer guys.



More like time has stop for me, my heart is breaking from all these FFXV announcements and I want to go the beach, told people to stop being evil posting holiday pictures on Facebook


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..



good night guys


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

'Nomura just talk about 8 years of development, wish he could have been faster sorry fans'


Sorry I ever doubted you


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

The story ' the crystal got stolen, they are going to get it back no? '


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> lol @ people studying and shit. Is time backwards for you guys?
> 
> It's summer guys.



welcome to canada

summer = july - august


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> 'Nomura just talk about 8 years of development, wish he could have been faster sorry fans'
> 
> 
> Sorry I ever doubted you


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> The story ' the crystal got stolen, they are going to get it back no? '



There's more than that, I assure you. Back in the 2011 trailer, Noctis had to escape from the city from getting kidnapped IIRC.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

So the story of this game changed drastically? or is it the same concept? Because this doesnt look like the modern Italy from before.

Who of you folks here is going to the E3?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

When asked about the what took so long, He  said  part of the reason 'shortage on staff before'


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> There's more than that, I assure you. Back in the 2011 trailer, Noctis had to escape from the city from getting kidnapped IIRC.



That's what Nomura just said before,

than the host went on and make a joke' right that's what happen usually in Final Fantasy games 'laughs'

Nomura was trying to not reveal too much, but it was pretty funny.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

So now that they ve got a helluva staff, they will be going nuts and changing the game completely?  bu- but- mah Italy.

Well as long as I get to wear the classic Noctis outfit near the end of the game I am happy. That and having a Jaguar to cross the desert with gas stations from the 60's.
And chocobo's that look like velociraptors.

Edit: Yeah I got the 1997 post


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

So the theme is still about Fantasy Mafias competing for the crystals


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> So the theme is still about Fantasy Mafias competing for the crystals



it's just a Mafia game


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 11, 2013)

it better be


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> There's more than that, I assure you. Back in the 2011 trailer, Noctis had to escape from the city from getting kidnapped IIRC.


yeah there is more to it...Noct might get hunted


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2013)

Mafia/Christians/Protestants


----------



## Əyin (Jun 11, 2013)

All of them serve Etro?


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 11, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

